#ubuntu-touch 2012-12-31
<WebVisitor-4> hello folks...anyone know if it is possible to use multi touch with my asus ux32a? Any pointers would be great...thanks..
#ubuntu-touch 2013-01-02
<WebVisitor-3> Ubuntu HP stalled ?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-30
<tvoss_> j-b, ping
<j-b> tvoss_: pong
<j-b> lool: ping
<M4dH4TT3r> pong
<lobomie> anyone's got news about instant messenger and mail client? Any progress?
<ozberk> hi guys I have tested ubuntu touch on my galaxy nexus cia dualboot and I cans say it just sucks :) yet
<ozberk> system is running so slow and some applicitations are not work (such as camera and media scanner )
<ozberk> system booted normally but it was a bit scary because there is no boot animation
<ozberk> sound controlers are not be able to work yet and there is no settins tab
<ogra_> what exactly did you install ... using trusty-proposed here it is slow but bearable
<ozberk> I used the ubuntu installer app the steps below with this wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<ogra_> volume control and settings definitely work for me
<ozberk> and the channel is trusty
<ogra_> that should be fine then
<ogra_> strange that it seems to break with dual boot
<ozberk> do you use Gnex
<Rienzilla> it works fine on my nexus4
<ogra_> too, yes
<Rienzilla> the only real drawback is the lack of apps :-)
<ogra_> the driver is a lot slower on the maguro ....
<ogra_> so yeah, it is slow, but still at a usable state imho
<ozberk> I hope the developers will fix it soon I will keep ubuntu on my phone for that
<ogra_> we might drop maguro from the supported set at some point
<ogra_> going forward with an android 4.4 base
<ozberk> so galaxy nexus will not be able to supported by ubuntu
<j-b> Rienzilla: apps will come, no?
<ozberk> because of the android working policy ?
<ogra_> ozberk, well, it wont see optimization
<ogra_> it is very likely that we start to support the N5 and the 2013 N7 .... for that the maguro will likely be dropped
<ozberk> well then I will delete it with ubuntu installer too if you are not gonne update it anymore :)
<ogra_> we will surely update it
<ogra_> it wont be removed or anything
<ozberk> then what does ''drop'' it in here
<ogra_> but it wont get as much attention as it does atm
<ogra_> and not be an officially supported device anymore
<ogra_> (fixes would have to come from the community)
<ozberk> classic technology marketing :D
<ogra_> no, usin the available developer resources properly :P
<ozberk> same thing ubuntu is not the lead android device politics Android and Google leds it
<ogra_> the arch wont be dropped and images will be built, but devs wont focus on fixing it (like they do now) because they will work on other prots
<ozberk> if Android decided to drop a devicethen ubuntu do the sate thing I guess
<ozberk> same*
<ogra_> we have the code to support the maguro ... i doubt it will get removed ... supporting an arch mean hours of testing invested etc
<Rienzilla> j-b: I guess so
<ogra_> and focusing on fixing HW specific bugs
<ogra_> both of these wont happen if the team focuses on new hardware
<ogra_> but that doesnt mman patches for fixes wont be accepted etc
<ogra_> *mean
<ogra_> it will just not get the same attention it has nnow
<ozberk> well how about that the legendary Galaxy Nexus is an ''old hardware'' :D
<ogra_> it surely is :)
<ogra_> compared to the others
<ogra_> the point is that the full time dev resources are limited .... and focus has to be put somewhere
<ozberk> cyanogen mod is ported the 4.4 on Gnex it's on nightly but works like stable now :)
<ogra_> right, that will most likely be the base for the maguro in the furture too
<j-b> Rienzilla: which ones are the most missing?
<ogra_> but that wont help with i.e. speeding up Mir
<ozberk> ok I will uninstall ubuntu from the ubuntu istaller safetly
<ogra_> this will need HW specific focus and patches
<ogra_> which will have to come from the community ... in case we drop it
<ozberk> I guess magure  has no future in that area but CM is still going
<ozberk> thanks you all :=
<ozberk> :)
<ogra_> ubuntu is CM based ;)
<ozberk> oh you kidding me
<ozberk> really ?
<ogra_> i#m just saying you shouldnt expect to much from that HW
<ogra_> on the ubuntu side of things
<ogra_> ubuntu uses the radio stack, kernel source (with ubuntu config) codecs and sensor drivers from android
<ozberk> I tought the Ubuntu Touch is completly different from android but now I can see it's android too :D
<ogra_> (namely from CM 10.2 atm)
<ogra_> well, without these bits you wouldnt have modem or video playback
<ogra_> it uses a tiny bit of android to make the HW work
<ogra_> (all the binary blobs the devices need to work)
<ozberk> ok I will wait for the stable releases for Gnex I guess community can help for it
<ogra_> beyond that small android container it is a plain ubuntu like you know it from your desktop
<ogra_> (in a slighhtly different setup though)
<ozberk> and maybe CM developers can help too because cyanogen mod is completly community based rom
<ozberk> I'm using ubuntu instead of windows
<Rienzilla> j-b: well, third party stuff I normally use. Online banking, my tv-remote, that kinda stuff
<Rienzilla> the basics are all there (web browsing etc)
<ozberk> I deleted windows from my life for couple of weeks ago
<ogra_> :)
<ozberk> now the steam is here ubuntu gives me whatever I need include gaming
<ozberk> well then I will keep ubuntu if it won't be supported I will remove it
<ozberk> UI is fine I loved the UI basicly
<lapor> hello
<lapor> I'm trying to install dual boot on my nexus4
<lobomie> what about those whatsapp mockups from Lucas Romero Di Benedetto?
<lapor> but getting missing update command
<lapor> anybody knows that is wrong?
<lobomie> I'd rather see a jabber/xmpp client but if it has to be I'm okay with whatsapp client. Better than nothing :-/
<lapor> anyone?
<ogra_> lapor ... check bug 1263811
<ubot5> bug 1263811 in The Humpolec project "install fails just after download" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263811
<ogra_> oh, he is gone
<yamc> What is the QML object called to read user input text? Or: Is there a tutorial/source code of an Ubuntu Touch app using user text input?
<justincormack> trying to install dual boot on maguro and all fine until the dual boot installer dies saying "Missing update command"
<ogra_> justincormack,  bug 1263811
<ubot5> bug 1263811 in The Humpolec project "install fails just after download" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263811
<ogra_> i think there are some workarounds in that bug
<justincormack> thanks will try them
<rigved> hi everyone.
<rigved> has anyone tried the dual-boot method on a Samsung Galaxy Nexus yet?
<justincormack> rigved: thats what I am trying at the minute...
<rigved> justincormack: cool. let me know how it goes! i'm in the process of backing up my phone data. will try the dual-boot after that today! :)
<Tachyon`> Can somene please have a guess at what's happening here: http://kupo.be/pics/nobuntu.jpg - Nexus 7 2012 - Android 4.4.2 - 16GB out of the 32 or so free. but this happens.
<Sat> Hi
<Tachyon`> hi
<Sat> anyone has already installed the dual boot?
<Tachyon`> not successfully
<Sat> I'm struggling with it...
<Tachyon`> are you on android 4.4.2 and getting an update error?
<Sat> nop, 4.2
<Tachyon`> oh, hrm, what's the problem?
<Sat> stuck in bootloader after first reboot when running dualboot.sh
<Tachyon`> ah, it does hat somtimes
<Tachyon`> just reboot phone and try aga
<Tachyon`> in
<Sat> my device isn't seen by my laptop after the reboot in bootloader. Just relaunched it 3-4 times
<Sat> same problem each time
<Tachyon`> hrm
<Tachyon`> that's not good, you can still boot into your usual OS though?
<Sat> yes, I canboot on android without any prob
<Tachyon`> ah, good, what device?
<Sat> samsung galaxy nexus
<Tachyon`> oh, don't really know that one, on a nexus 7 here
<Tachyon`> are you using stock rom?
<Sat> yep
<Tachyon`> is your device rooted already?
<Sat> rooted, unlocked, dev mode
<Tachyon`> ah right, you can just use the UPDATE install method then if you're not already
<Sat> same issue
<Sat> Rebooting to bootloader < waiting for device >
<Sat> and nothing more
<Tachyon`> do you have fastboot drivers installed
<Tachyon`> becuse thatsounds like you don't
<Sat> these are installed: phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
<Tachyon`> ah, linux, should be fine then
<Tachyon`> well, I'm at a loss
<Sat> so am I
<Sat> :D
<justincormack> i cant get any of the workarounds in 1263811 to work... although I havent tried a stock reflash
<justincormack> i cant give it SU permissions, even after having installed supersu manually
<justincormack> it never asks
<pickles_> Hi - is anyone around?
<blake_> morning
<blake_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/397837/no-available-channels-with-ubuntu-dual-boot-on-nexus-5
<blake_> I pasted that on Ask ubuntu-- will it do anything harmful to my android install to modify the build.prop to get the Dual Boot Insaller app to use a channel to get ubuntu on the phone
<Tassadar_> not very likely, but it will simply not work
<blake_> where is the list of available channels?
<Tassadar_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_4_-_Downloading_.26_Deploying_Image_to_Device
<Tassadar_> and this is the file which the android app downloads and processes, if you mean that http://system-image.ubuntu.com/channels.json
<blake_> i'm gonna try editing the prop file to use mako and seeing what happens
<Tassadar> be my guest
<mapr> Is there a guide to build a sdk for non ubuntu hosts?
<xnox> blake_: that will break horribly =) but you can try for yourself.
<blake_> I did-- it didn not work, as was suggested : p
<blake_> anything I can do to hack it on?
<xnox> blake_: granted it's hard to brick nexus devices, you can always flash stock firmware on it.
<blake_> did not work
<blake_> flash nexus 4 firmware on it?
<xnox> blake_: arg. i'm saying that when you changed to mako, all it did is take nexus4 drivers which _do not_ work.
<xnox> blake_: there is no build for nexus 5.
<xnox> blake_: we are in progress porting to android 4.4 for many reasons, but it's not complete yet and hence to builds for 4.4-only devices.
<blake_> is there a public issue tracker for that effort?
<xnox> blake_: everything is public. And we don't have a bug open for that, only blueprints + you can see the git trees for 4.4 at phablet.ubuntu.com
<ice9> why only nexus 4 is required to install ubuntu touch?
<xnox> ice9: there is a pleaora of devices that one can install ubuntu touch on.
<xnox> ice9: for list of supported devices see - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<xnox> the open "nexus" devices are typically best supported.
<gabmus> hello everyone
<gabmus> can someone give me a hand with ubuntu touch and nexus 4?
<ice9> is the porting guide here complete https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting?
<ice9> that's only what's needed to port to a new device?
<daker> gabmus: ?
<xnox> ice9: yes and no. it's open ended, as often there are device-specific bugs, which are well device-specific and unknown until one does porting.
<mapr> Do I need multi-lib for the sdk? I only run lib64 ..
<nobriel> Hi
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-31
<xnox> mapr: ubuntu does not use "multi-lib", we use "multiarch" by default and therefore one can run/compile/cross-compile from any to any architecture.
<xnox> mapr: and multiarch is enabled by default on amd64 (x86_64) installations.
<rigved> good morning.
<dhruvasagar> Hey guys, so who has tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation ?
<lotuspsychje> dhruvasagar: what tablet are you trying on?
<dhruvasagar> lotuspsychje: I wanted to try it on nexus 4
<lotuspsychje> dhruvasagar: dualboot android and ubuntu touch?
<dhruvasagar> lotuspsychje: yea
<lotuspsychje> i think omgubuntu did mention its possible now
<lotuspsychje> lemme find that url
<dhruvasagar> lotuspsychje: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<dhruvasagar> lotuspsychje: I have the url, I was wondering if anybody's already tried it, if I need to watch out for somethings
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/ubuntu-touch-android-dual-boot-preview-released
<lotuspsychje> other url
<dhruvasagar> lotuspsychje: checking
<bambam_> hi
<bambam_> are there any news on the support for the nexus 5?
<bambam_> 5~5~/qui
<ejat> hi .. how to upgrade image if im using dual boot with android
<ejat> anyone?
<j-b> What channel should I take to DualBoot?
<kaimast> hi. When i try to build online accounts i get the following error "No rule to make target `Ubuntu/../ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/client/module/qmldir', needed by `Ubuntu/OnlineAccounts/Client.0.1/libOnlineAccountsClient.so'.  Stop." Any help?
<kaimast> (i want to build the online accounts setup to be precise)
<j-b> When clicking "Reboot to Ubuntu", the N4 does not reboot
<iBelieve> popey: ping
<SeanJohn85> Anyone hear working on the Razr HD?
<SeanJohn85> I see an unoffical build for it on the wiki
<SeanJohn85> but.. the ootloade mehod doesnt work for newer OTA's
<SeanJohn85> I really wnt to try touch though
<SeanJohn85> I gave 300 on Kickstarter for Edge
<SeanJohn85> I was sad that it didnt happen :(
<CMS> Hey, quick question, anybody have any word on when Touch will be out for the Kindle Fire HD 7" ?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-01
<McSmithy> Simple question about external sd cards
<McSmithy> I've used Live sessions
<McSmithy> Can I do the same thing with Ubuntu Touch?
<McSmithy> AskUbuntu
<Wardrivir> Has anyone converted a fly touch
<FuLgOrE> happy new year!
<lywel> hello !
<lywel> ok..
<lywel> bye !
<ritz> hi, is there a reason to not use tracker over mediascanner ?
<ritz> https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/Tracker
<ritz> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1311-mediascanner-roadmap
<daker> ritz: see the Whiteboard
<daker> "Going forward and trying to remove as many dependencies are possible we're considering to drop the grilo API. This would then be replaced by C++/Qt and qml API to be conveniently used by e.g. music app developers."
<shiggitay> Happy New Year all!
<shiggitay> Has there been any progress on a Ubuntu Touch port for the N5?
<j-b> Hello,
<j-b> I corectly installed the Ubuntu Dual Boot App, but when I click "Reboot to Ubuntu" it blocks at start. Any idea on how to debug?
<FuLgOrE> shiggitay: take a look to these log-files: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/12/15/%23ubuntu-touch.html
<FuLgOrE> shiggitay: randomcpp said: Nexus5user, I'm a ut dev but I heard that it will be supported soon (jan-feb 2014)
<FuLgOrE> I'm also waiting for that
<FuLgOrE> actually I have cyanogenmod 11 on my N5, this is working very stable. I have no problems up to now
<FuLgOrE> as far as I know, UT is CM-based
<FuLgOrE> you will get several information from the channel-logfiles
<FuLgOrE>  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<shiggitay> FuLgOrE, thanks! :)
<FuLgOrE> your welcome
<shiggitay> FuLgOrE, I'm running CM11 as well but having a full desktop-grade OS on my phone would be frickin' awesome!
<shiggitay> on my N5
<FuLgOrE> shiggitay: You're right. But if you mean you will get a full desktop if you connect the phone to monitor/mouse/keyboard you have to wait a little longer
<FuLgOrE> it won't be released in 14.04 as far as I know
<FuLgOrE> you can also find some information for that in the log files, but I don't know where.
<shiggitay> FuLgOrE, well yeah but I meant having desktop-like apps on my smartphone... like xchat and stuff like that (I'm sure it'll be developed for UT)
<GeoffOs> hello
<GeoffOs> I have flashed a Nexus 4 (with no SIM) and do not seem to be able connect to a Wifi network
<GeoffOs> The Network settings do not show anything about Wifi
<GeoffOs> running nmcli d (via adb shell) I can see that wifi is enabled
<GeoffOs> any ideas?
<GeoffOs> iwconfig does not appear to find any wireless devices (when run via adb shell)
<GeoffOs> possibly this article may help - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087227
<GeoffOs> Or maybe not :-(
<GeoffOs> I have downloaded -> https://doc-0c-14-docsviewer.googleusercontent.com/viewer/securedownload/dsn1aovipa7l846lsfcf94nedj8q2p4u/t39omlvglgjr5nidvsgtou2v08q6m57f/1388592000000/ZXhwbG9yZXI=/AGZ5hq8BgbJY1gwaOYx83cPOdNw6/MEJ5X3NhNUJfU2dvRVgyeG5kbUkwUWxRNWRGRQ==?sec=AHSqidZMpAwKKqulYNCeJWLgV2sNUCDVmRcQXMTmLmt6Ubp0IJVSKwP_r_wvJ125-HuPrXiB0x0i&a=dl&filename=cwm-radio-mako-m9615a-cefwmazm-2.0.1700.98.zip&rel=zip;z7;modem.img&nonce=k45jtl
<GeoffOs> attempting to apply the modem.img
<GeoffOs> fastboot flash radio modem.img
<GeoffOs> No luck so far
<GeoffOs> Anyone have any ideas?
<GeoffOs> ?
<Tachyon`> any solution to the 'missing update commnand' issue with the dual boot yet?
<Tachyon`> on 4.4.2
<Tachyon`> the problem seems to be that it's not getting the cache partition write access
<GeoffOs> nmcli shows the hardware, but dmesg shows an error attempting to load the wifi module
<Tachyon`> tried manually mounting thigns read write, disabling selinux (well, swiching it to permissive), creating the folders it wnst etc.
<Tachyon`> not a dman thing wil work
<GeoffOs> meh
<GeoffOs> hmmm - deffo bricked now!!!!
<Tachyon`> if it's showing messages, it aint bricked
<Tachyon`> bricked means dead bootloader
<GeoffOs> It allows boot into recoverery mode
<GeoffOs> but adb sideload always returned error: closed
<GeoffOs> maybe this will work -> adb usb
<GeoffOs> then the same command!!
<GeoffOs> that seems to have got it
<GeoffOs> or maybe not
<GeoffOs> fifth time lucky
<GeoffOs> that was a bit weird
<GeoffOs> after many tries of ./flash-all.sh and a couple of adb usb's it worked
<GeoffOs> that was stragen
<GeoffOs> ooops
<GeoffOs> strange
<GeoffOs> ok - now to downgrade to android 4.2.2 and try again
<lool> j-b: pong !
<lool> j-b: just guessing: VLC port to Touch?  :-)
<lool> j-b: so concerning audio output, I think the most stable bet is using Qt to output audio, but it's probably impractical
<lool> j-b: the other API that comes to mind is pulseaudio, we discussed supporting this just before the EOY holidays
<j-b> lool: Yes.
<j-b> lool: we'd like to avoid Qt for the lower levels, if possible
<j-b> lool: so, not for audio or GL or hw-decoding
<j-b> lool: I've been discussing with tvoss, and had a few answers.
<j-b> lool: I'm now wondering why I can't dual boot my N4 :)
<daker> j-b: the dual boot is a new thing
<Tachyon`> a bit too new it seems
<Tachyon`> lol
<daker> yep
<j-b> daker: can you help me to debug this "new thing" ?
<Tachyon`> can't get it to work on my 4.4.2 nexus 7
<Tachyon`> missing update commandetc.
<j-b> daker: Nexus 4, Android 4.4.2, using "Ubuntu Dual Boot" application
<Tachyon`> I may have to do the unthinkable and downgrade (then have to reinstall 16GiB of apps)
<Tachyon`> ahh
<Tachyon`> it won't work with 4.4.2
<Tachyon`> my best guess atm is that the permission for cache write access isn't working
<daker> j-b: AFAIK you need 4.3
<Tachyon`> that's not the case.
<Tachyon`> it will work with earlier kitkat afaik, just not 4.4.2
<daker> 4.4.X
<Tachyon`> http://kupo.be/pics/nobuntu.jpg
<Tachyon`> get that
<j-b> daker: the wiki just speaks about calls issue on 4.4
<j-b> daker: my issue is that the boot is blocked.
<daker> j-b: if you want to report it -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/humpolec/+bugs
<daker> j-b: did you enabled the encryption on Android ?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-02
<rag3> while trying to install ubuntu-touch using ubuntu dual boot on nexus 4 (4.4.2) i constantly get missing update command error. Help please?
<Angel_of_Sorrow> hi
<Angel_of_Sorrow> i was after some information about ubuntu on touch devices?
<dhruvasagar> Angel_of_Sorrow: just ask
<Angel_of_Sorrow> can i run ubuntu on a touch device?>
<Angel_of_Sorrow> does it work for all/none?
<dhruvasagar> potentially it works on all, but obviously has been tested only on a small subset
<Angel_of_Sorrow> so it's still in development stage?
<dhruvasagar> Angel_of_Sorrow: I guess so, they have plans of releasing dedicated devices with ubuntu installed but I am not sure when that would materialize
<dhruvasagar> Angel_of_Sorrow: you could try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<Angel_of_Sorrow> ah cool
<Angel_of_Sorrow> would be awesome
<dhruvasagar> yea, I would be trying that soon myself :)
<Angel_of_Sorrow> i may wait
<Angel_of_Sorrow> get one that comes with unity installed
<Angel_of_Sorrow> would be sweeet
<dhruvasagar> indeed
<Angel_of_Sorrow> so i take it you have no estimated date?
<Angel_of_Sorrow> i suppose the longer the wait...the better the overal product
<dhruvasagar> not that I know of
<Angel_of_Sorrow> i know they sell ubuntu on laptops....why not tablets already?
<Angel_of_Sorrow> after all Unity is made for touch right?
<dhruvasagar> Angel_of_Sorrow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices gives a list of supported devices
<Angel_of_Sorrow> ill check it out
<Angel_of_Sorrow> ty
<dhruvasagar> Angel_of_Sorrow: well Ubuntu Touch is optimized for touch, unity is a major chunk but I am sure there is a lot more to it
<Angel_of_Sorrow> yeah cool
<Angel_of_Sorrow> seems like its still in early stages
<Angel_of_Sorrow> do you know how long they've been working on tablets?
<dhruvasagar> yea a long way to go yet
<dhruvasagar> Angel_of_Sorrow: I am not sure, it's been a year or so I think
<Angel_of_Sorrow> ah
<Angel_of_Sorrow> cool
<Angel_of_Sorrow> i wonder how it would compare with android?
<dhruvasagar> Angel_of_Sorrow: it's too early for me to say, but I have faith in the community, I will be trying it out solely for the fact that I will have more control over my device
<dhruvasagar> Angel_of_Sorrow: more control yields more power :)
<Angel_of_Sorrow> exactly
<lotuspsychje> look on OMGubuntu for latest ubuntu/touch news guys
<lotuspsychje> alot of usefull stuff on there
<Angel_of_Sorrow> can you make telephone calls on tablets?
<lotuspsychje> like dualboot android/touch
<dhruvasagar> lotuspsychje: cool
<Angel_of_Sorrow> will you be able to make telphone calls on the end product?
<Angel_of_Sorrow> ubuntu i mean
<lotuspsychje> Angel_of_Sorrow: i hear ubuntu phones comming up halfway 2014
<dhruvasagar> lotuspsychje: sounds good
<Angel_of_Sorrow> nice
<lotuspsychje> also nexus devices are best supported for touch atm
<dhruvasagar> lotuspsychje: lucky I have a nexus! :D
<lotuspsychje> but ive read many users install 13.10 on their tablets too
<lotuspsychje> dhruvasagar: wich one mate?
<dhruvasagar> lotuspsychje: nexus 4
<lotuspsychje> nicely
<lotuspsychje> if i would be sure it runs a little smoother, would buy me a nexus aswell
<lotuspsychje> but i hear touch got a little rough edges still..
<dhruvasagar> lotuspsychje: smoother in comparison to what ?
<lotuspsychje> they still working on it right
<dhruvasagar> lotuspsychje: what do you mean ?
<lotuspsychje> im already happy devs got this far..
<dhruvasagar> lotuspsychje: they've released nexus 5
<lotuspsychje> it means touch not working perfect yet on any device
<dhruvasagar> ok
<Angel_of_Sorrow> hopfully soon
<Angel_of_Sorrow> lots of apps
<Angel_of_Sorrow> i hope they all work
<lotuspsychje> Angel_of_Sorrow: well on nexus devices it might run nice, but not perfect
<Angel_of_Sorrow> would all apps continue to function the same on tablets?
<Ramu> Has Ubuntu 13.1 been ported to ZaTab (a tablet developed by ZaReason http://www.zareason.com)?
<Angel_of_Sorrow> is that what thye're aiming for?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu touch is another Os, so im not sure how android apps will act on it?
<Ramu> ZaReason currently runs Android
<lotuspsychje> open and hackable tablet :p
<Ramu> correct
<lotuspsychje> did you test yourself?
<Angel_of_Sorrow> You all work for Brother Miguel, so that you may keep me his.
<Ramu> "Open and Hackable Tablet" is still in "to be verified" status (I have "trusted" it :-)
<lotuspsychje> okay
<lotuspsychje> cant wait ubuntu runs smooth on a tablet :p
<lotuspsychje> meanwhile im running ubuntu on ssd netbook very fast
<j-b> daker: yeah, I might have :)
<lool> j-b: hehe, so you've tried the dual boot android/touch setup?  :-)
<lool> j-b: Yeah I understand the desire to avoid qt for audio output; it's kind of problematic that we didn't provide a C level stable API so far, pulseaudio is likely going to be it though; we might have to review what the socket connection allows exactly though
<tvoss_> lool, hey there :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all, Happy New Year! :-D
<j-b> lool: well, the dual boot does not work for me, because my phone is encrypted...
<j-b> lool: and I'll go through the Pulse route
<tvoss_> j-b, did you have a chance to take a look at Jim's media codec approach?
<j-b> tvoss_: yep.
<j-b> tvoss_: seems doable for us.
<j-b> tvoss_: no idea how to do the GPU-direct-rendering yet, though
<j-b> but this is not the blocker :)
<tvoss_> j-b, you pass in a texture id, and video is directly decoded to that handle
<j-b> tvoss_: sure, but it's a bit more complex from our side :)
<j-b> tvoss_: and I did not see that in Jim's code.
<j-b> tvoss_: but don't worry, all seems more-or-less good for us
<j-b> And since we're a bit bored by Android...
<tvoss_> j-b, cool, let me know if you need anything else
<j-b> tvoss_: yes, I do need time
<j-b> can you send me some?
<j-b> :D
<tvoss_> j-b, out of that here, too :)
<j-b> tvoss_: I'll see if I could find some sponsors for the work...
<lool> tvoss_: hey  :-)
<davmor2> Morning all
<FuLgOrE_> good morning
<davmor2> ogra_: you back now?
<cwayne> welcome back everyone, and happy 2014!
<sam___> hey guyz
<sam___> hey ted
<davmor2> cwayne: back atcha dude
<sam___> guyz, i have a micromax canvass turbo, quad core 1.5Ghz, 2GB ram,   can i install ubuntu touch on it ??
<cwayne> balloons, hey, i've got a question about gallery-app autopilot tests, would you be the right one to ask?
<KKS> anyone here?
<KKS> hello???
<boiko> mterry: hey, I'm curious about the changes you have done to telephony-service
<boiko> mterry: happy new year, btw ;)
<untitled1> I want to be able to install things with out messing up by boot parameters. how to so this ?
<j-b> daker: yep, the encyrption is the issue
<untitled1> userdata/.writable_image    << this messes up boot stuff I just spent 3 hours manual redoing my boot partitions/
<untitled1> is there old images still out there that boot android then chroot insto Ubuntu ?
<untitled1> that is the olny thing that I can think of that will work
<untitled1> any thoughts are helpful thanks a bunch.  :)
<guest[]> hi guys, anyone ever used a phone with ubuntu touch?
<dednick> does anyone know what starts powerd on phone?
<untitled1> I think that this might be in clear violation of LGPL
<kaimast> hi mardy! is there a way to debug the online accounts stuff. can i find a log of it somewhere?
<guest[]> ok gotcha, found everything here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<untitled1> sorry wrong channel
<untitled1> But for real if there is still non flipped images out there I would like that as I do not like the new ones.  I can not customize anything on them. It is like being locked in the basement of buffalo bobs house. well maybe not that bad
<untitled1> example: say that I would like to add a feature to Unity8 or to the phone app.  I have downloaded all the source and hacked away and like what I got.  But I CAN NOT install it to the device.
<untitled1> because things like qmake or cmake are not installed.  and can not be installed !
<pmcgowan> untitled1, you can make the image writeable, it just prevents using the standard system updater
<untitled1> example: get the unity8 code and run "run_on_device"   I can not do this
<untitled1> pmcgowan: yeah but it kills boot
<pmcgowan> how so?
<untitled1> pmcgowan: that is what I am not sure of.  It just keeps bonking my n4
<untitled1> example I install cmake and qt5-default  this brings in other deps.  Next time I boot the phone it will not boot at all I have to reboot into bootloader then reinstall
<pmcgowan> hmm
<untitled1> for Unity 8 or contacts ^^
<pmcgowan> that should work fine, but have you checked out the new cross compilation work?
<mterry> boiko, hello!  Sorry, was out for a quick breakfast
<untitled1> pmcgowan: no what is this ?
<untitled1> the new cross compilation work?
<pmcgowan> it was described well on the mailing list, let em see if I can find a link
<untitled1> sbuilder ?
<untitled1> thanks pmcgowan
<mardy> kaimast: hi! Yes, there is: edit /etc/signond.conf and set the logging level to 2
<pmcgowan> untitled1, see this thread https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg05556.html
<mardy> kaimast: then, you can "export SSOUI_LOGGING_LEVEL=2" and "export SSOUI_DAEMON_TIMEOUT=5000", and start signon-ui from a terminal to see logs from it as well
<untitled1> thanks pmcgowan reading now
<xnox> is there a way to disable demo-edges at image generation time, e.g. ahead of first boot?
<xnox> e.g. flipping the default to off somehow?
<untitled1> pmcgowan: yeah I have tried this but it does nothing
<pmcgowan> untitled1, actually xnox could answer questions for you
<untitled1> pmcgowan: this is more for chrooting and what not I think ....
<xnox> pmcgowan: hm? =)
<untitled1> Hi xnox I have many questions about install build-deps to the phone to test out software before release
<untitled1> I can not install build-deps because it borks boot
<untitled1> borks= messes up
<popey> untitled1: I frequently install build-deps on my nexus 4, works fine
<pmcgowan> xnox, the edge thing is controlled by a config setting, this is how I re-enable it ...
<untitled1> I have tried to make into writable_image and install thhis borks things up
<untitled1> popey: HOw ?
<pmcgowan> adb shell dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/
<pmcgowan> freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:com.ca
<pmcgowan> nonical.unity.AccountsService string:demo-edges variant:boolean:true
<xnox> untitled1: that's unfortunate. Have you tried installing ubuntu-dev-tools and using e.g. pbuilder to create a chroot and do all build-deps installations / compilations there?
<popey> untitled1: make it writable, install cmake... worked for me last time I did it last week
<untitled1> popey: you can run sudo apt-get build-deps unity8     ?
<kaimast> mardy: thanks. that works :)
<xnox> pmcgowan: yeah, I know that, but for the emulator i'd ideally tweak my sdcard image such that even the first boot does not launch that.
<untitled1> xnox: that is great but how to test on the device ?
<xnox> pmcgowan: how does the result of that dbus command stored persistently.
<untitled1> popey: did not work for me borked boot and had to re-flash did it 4 times to test before I ended up here
<mardy> kaimast: forgot to say, that you'll see the signon-ui logs in the terminal (obviously), but the signond logs will go to the syslog
<xnox> untitled1: i mean using a chroot on the device for compilation. Once you have .deb you should be able to simply unpack them and run from home-directory. Even better, you can generate chroot on your host machine and just push the chroot onto the device, whilst keeping it read-only the whole time.
<pmcgowan> xnox, dunno, must be a way to set it false by default
<popey> untitled1: i agree with xnox, using a chroot would be preferable (faster)
<untitled1> xnox: popey  cool ! is there a guide for this ?
<untitled1> I am new to chroot but not c++ not qt
<untitled1> Like how to generate chroot on host machine so that I can push chroot to machine , sadly I don't know what that means
<kaimast> mardy: ok. just wondering, why doesn't the signon stuff run as an upstart-service in the user session?
<dednick> ricmm: ping
<mardy> kaimast: it's using the D-Bus activation, I didn't find a need to tie it to upstart so far
<mhall119> beuno: is it possible for me to upload a click package using my com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119 user account, but attribute it to a different author than myself?
<ricmm> dednick givr me a bit
<ricmm> at the doc
<dednick> ricmm: no prob
<daker> j-b: bug 1262778 :(
<ubot5> bug 1262778 in The Humpolec project "Ubuntu will not boot if phone data is encrypted" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262778
<untitled1> ^^ that would be easy to make a warning for in the script ?
<untitled1> xnox: I keep on getting this in the <packagename>-<version>_armf-build      "W: No chroots are defined in ‘/etc/schroot/schroot.conf’ or ‘/etc/schroot/chroot.d’
<untitled1> "
<untitled1> this is after doing this https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg05556.html
<dednick> ricmm|sick: unping. found what i was looking for :)
<untitled1> Here is a log  from last Night on a test package  (its just a simple metapackage)
<untitled1> http://pastebin.com/snbjHLAD
<kaimast> mardy: can i also use any url for the redirect url?
<skogshuggarn> Hello! I'm using a galaxy s3 (i9300) phone. And I'm really interested in using ubuntu on it. Although the version that is available today (http://tinyurl.com/m57p74z) does not support GSM/phone calls. Is it hard to fix, since the nexus 4 can handle it? My hope is that it's just a matter of recompile the nexus 4 code for i9300, to make it work. Can someone explain the issue, and please report if there is a solution ready?
<davmor2> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1265564
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1265564 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Regression: Maguro network-manager disconnects from wifi ap" [Medium,New]
<untitled1> xnox: sorry to bother you but I am stuck I have installed a armf-trusty   on my host machine now and am installing the deps that are needed for packaging.  after I bould the package inso the schroot how do I then push it to the device and where should I push it.    like     adb push  trusty-i386-armhf /home/phablet/             ?   again sorry to b
<untitled1> other you
<untitled1> sbould|build
<xnox> untitled1: trusty-i386-armhf will not run on the phone, that indicates a i386 native chroot, setup for cross-compilation to armhf without native armhf execution capabilities.
<untitled1> er so I have to re set up the armhf
<untitled1> I am using the command   "mk-sbuild --target armhf trusty"
<untitled1> on my host which is also trusty but i386
<xnox> untitled1: i can recommend a one-time setup $ mk-sbuild --arch armhf trusty ; that will setup a native armhf chroot (with emulation enabled to natively execute). After that on your normal desktop you can complie armhf packages native with $ sbuild -A -d trusty --arch armhf mypackage*.dsc
<xnox> untitled1: this will result in _armhf.deb files.
<untitled1> Sweet ! xnox thanks so much I dont mean to be a bother I just want to "get this show on the road "
<untitled1> --arch is what I was missing
<untitled1> after that how do I push to device and install ?
<xnox> untitled1: next you have two options: push those to device, mark the device read-write, reboot and install those. _OR_ you can simply unpack debs with $ dpkg-deb -R *.deb unpacked/ and then replace only individual binaries or execute the application manually via adb.
<untitled1> cool
<untitled1> xnox: your great. you deserve a golden star !
<untitled1> chroot is cool I guess that I am going to have to learn more about lxc containers next
<cwayne> untitled1, stgraber's been writing a lot of awesome blog posts about LXC, those would be a good read
<untitled1> cwayne: links ?
<cwayne> untitled1, https://www.stgraber.org/2013/12/20/lxc-1-0-blog-post-series/
<untitled1> I do know one thing I feel a lot better now that I know I can use cmake/qt/c++/whatever to make apps then  install them.  it was the install part that I was so confused about.
<untitled1> thanks cwayne
<kaimast> yeah, robru is back from holidays :P
<robru> kaimast, just woke up ;-)
<skogshuggarn> Hello! I'm using a galaxy s3 (i9300) phone. And I'm really interested in using ubuntu on it. Although the version that is available today (http://tinyurl.com/m57p74z) does not support GSM/phone calls. Is it hard to fix, since the nexus 4 can handle it? My hope is that it's just a matter of recompile the nexus 4 code for i9300, to make it work. Can someone explain the issue, and please report if there is a solution ready?
<guro99> hey kaimast, anything interesting about xmpp on UT?
<kaimast> guro99: I am currently playing around with the online accounts code, so hopefully you will be able so setup you xmpp account on utouch sometime in the future
<kaimast> still a long way to actually using xmpp though :(
<kaimast> people on google+ seem to be more interested in whatsapp m(
<greyback> skogshuggarn: I think most of the people who can help you are still on holidays. Best way to catch people's eyes would be to send mail to the ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net mailing list
<skogshuggarn> greyback: Okay, I see. Thank you for the answer!
<ritz> hi,can't install ubuntu-sdk on trusty
<ritz> http://pastebin.com/nD4u0qJM
<ritz> someone needs to rebuild qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-cordova ?
<kenvandine> ritz: looks like the binary was removed from the package
<kenvandine> holding it up in proposed
<kenvandine> robru, ^^
<kenvandine> i guess Mirv isn't around...
<kenvandine> from the changelog that doesn't look intentional
<ritz> someone needs to rebuild qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-cordova ?
<ritz> bhaa
<ritz> ignore
<ritz> any plans for qml binding for Unity.Indicator
<ritz> or would this have to be a part of ubuntu touch core sdk itself
<pmcgowan> ritz dont think so as the indicator space is limited, do you have a use case in mind?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I think that package was deprecated in favor of a new one with -common
<ritz> pmcgowan, not much. I was thinking of desktop indicators
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, the changelog doesn't really reflect that, and ubuntu-sdk still depends on the cordova package
<ritz> given that unity8 will work from watches/mobile to desktop
<pmcgowan> yeah that could make sense, no qml binding I know of yet
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, that seems bad
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, so it's blocked in -proposed
<pmcgowan> alex-abreu, you there? ^^
<ritz> and qml-dbus binding seems to be nice, if I want to implement my own brightness or network mgmt applet
<kenvandine> if it's intentional, that's fine we just need to fix up the depends properly
<ritz> or any other quick hack
<pmcgowan> ritz yeah I agree, let me check on it, maybe email the list
<davmor2> cyphermox: any news on why n-m is randomly dropping my wifi connection?
 * kenvandine hugs -proposed :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I dont see that ubuntu-sdk still deps on it?
<kenvandine> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<ritz> this one - https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/‎
<ritz>  ?
<pmcgowan> ritz yes
<kenvandine> it's not getting promoted out of -proposed because of ubuntu-sdk
<ritz> thanks
<kenvandine> pmcgowan,  it's in rdepends
<pmcgowan> on my system sdk depends on the plugin, which depends on cordova-common
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, and I have no plugin-cordova since common conflicts/replaces it
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, apt-cache policy ubuntu-sdk
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, latest is in the PPA
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> trusty version depends on it
<pmcgowan> ack
<pmcgowan> needs the fix from the ppa then
<ritz> the brightness applet seems to be accessing /sys files directly rather than using helpers or dbus to talk to the helper app
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, the package uploaded to trusty-proposed also doesn't seem to have the conflicts/replaces
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, looks like we need mirv then
<pmcgowan> or maybe if alex-abreu knows
<pmcgowan> not sure why the package name changed
<kenvandine> looks like it was just removed
<kenvandine> so they are in the same binary package
<Dandel> I have a device i'm wanting to look into porting to ( Has a lot in common with the nexus 7 ( Tegra 3 version) )
<Dandel> the device seems to be unlocked to begin with ( seeing as how fastboot works easily ) and the vendor already has the kernel sources released.
<cyphermox> davmor2: I updated the bug
<davmor2> cyphermox: oh nice hadn't scrolled down enough ;)
<cyphermox> I just did
<davmor2> cyphermox: thanks dude
<Dandel> any ideas on what I should do exactly? I figure that it would be useful in getting more devices supported if there is a light weight ramdisk that could be used to get basic functionality working.
<mhall119> bzoltan1: Kaleo: either of you working today?
 * mhall119 recognizes that it's late for both
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6680698/ <- wtf? :(
<dobey> which of those things should i file that bug against?
<bzoltan1> mhall119 : I was working today,and I am still online
<daker> dobey: well i guess the webbrowser-app
<dobey> daker: no, looks like multiple bugs against libunity-webapps
<daker> ok
<mhall119> bzoltan1: hey, so for the Ambiance theme, is there a "chameleon" color derived from the background?
<mhall119> bzoltan1: also, is the orange highlight color hard-coded, a setting, or will it somehow be derived from the background as well?
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  not as I know
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  I will ask zsombi
<mhall119> thanks bzoltan1
<mhall119> was there any direction from the design team on how these should work?
<lprofil_> good evening
<lprofil_> how do i reboot ubuntu-phone on my nexus-4?
<lprofil_> haven found the "reboot" oder "reboot 2 android" menu
<lprofil_> haven't*
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  I have not seen anything, but maybe Kaleo or zsombi knows more then I do :)
<lprofil_> zoltan from Hungary?
<lprofil_> ubuntu is quiet famous over there
<bzoltan1> lprofil_: I am Hungarian :) yes, but right now I am in Finland.
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I need your help
<mah454> I use Samsung Galexy S4 (i9500)
<mah454> I dameged recover mode and internal storage with bad "dd" command !!!!
<mah454> How can repartition internal storage and install bootloader on this ?
<mah454> Note : My phone have not recovery mode .
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I am still confused about the issue in proposed with the sdk, can you explain again
<pmcgowan> was trying to explain to bzoltan1 but not sure
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ubuntu-sdk in trusty has a depends on qtcreator-plugins-ubuntu-cordova
<bzoltan1> kenvandine:  There is an MR for it...
<kenvandine> the latest upload of qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu to trusty-proposed has dropped that package
<kenvandine> bzoltan1, cool, for which project?
<bzoltan1> kenvandine:  https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-seeds/remove_qtc_cordova.trusty/+merge/199219
<pmcgowan> cool then I did say it right
<kenvandine> oh... a MP for the seed
<bzoltan1>  kenvandine: is not it right?
<kenvandine> well those are a little special
<bzoltan1>  kenvandine, pmcgowan: the MR was reviewed and approved by Mirv
<kenvandine> like we do checkouts instead of branching
<kenvandine> and commit online
<kenvandine> so i suspect nobody saw this
 * kenvandine looks
<pmcgowan> bzoltan1, how do we get the cordova plugin now if sdk has no dependency?
<bzoltan1> kenvandine: Wow... that is special
<kenvandine> indeed :)
<bzoltan1> pmcgowan:  The QtC Cordova plugin is migrated to the Ubuntu plugin... the Cordova runtime is still listed as SDK dependency
<Laney> Would be good to say why in the description too; you can tell it's removing that package from looking at the diff ;-)
<pmcgowan> bzoltan1, got it
<bzoltan1> Laney:  that is a true
<untitled1> Is there any way to package in a chroot that does not use OptiPNG ?
<untitled1> takes forever and I only have like 10 images
<Laney> there's a configuration file for it, hang on
<kenvandine> bzoltan1, pmcgowan: i updated the seed (merged the branch)
<kenvandine> i'll update the meta package once that has synced
<pmcgowan> thanks
<bzoltan1> kenvandine: fantastic! thanks
<Laney> untitled1: I think I've disabled pkgstripfiles completely by editing /etc/pkgbinarymangler/stripfiles.conf
<untitled1> thanks Laney
<kenvandine> bzoltan1, pmcgowan: i've uploaded the meta package, should unclog the pipes :)
<bzoltan1> kenvandine: thank you Ken :) I can go to sleep now
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> good night :)
<stiggy> I see ubuntu for tablets is supported on intel x86, so would i work on a acer inconia w700 which has a icore 5
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-03
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/+bug/1265689 has been very annoying since saucy
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1265689 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "Hard Depends on ubuntu-ui-toolkit-examples" [Undecided,New]
<timppa> Hi, when is the terminal app going to be repaired?
<leemeng0x61> Nexus4 4.4.3  wifi is connected, but can't connect to www
<drubadur> What about an instant messenger? Anything's going on?!
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> Who is the best person to quiz on bluez?
<popey> davmor2: cyphermox?
<davmor2> popey: oh okay I thought it was someone else unfortunately I've been alseep and stuff since then :D
<johnny_|_> Hi. In integration mode with desktop during phone calls -- does this use microphone of the desktop computer. If yes, how is input routed to the phone? (via hdmi or via software by sockets or something else?)
<tobCO44> Any efforts to create a jabber cilent?
<popey> tobCO44: not that I'm aware of, would be interesting to see something that maybe re-used existing libraries
<popey> with a qml frontend
<tobCO44> popey: pitty that there is no core app.. :-/
<popey> I'd love to see one that supported more protocols
<popey> and more secure protocols like bitmessage or torchat
<davmor2> popey, tobCO44: I don't think it would be that hard if you got the mission-control plugin from telepathy installed and then you just need a qml frontend that speaks to it
<Tachyon`> any updates to fix the missing update command issue on 4.4.2 yet?
<tobCO44> davmor2, popey: I wonder why it's missing! Seems so basic, at least it 'feels more core' than e.g. a stock ticker... Maybe there is more complication behind?!
<popey> tobCO44: there's no backstory. Just that nobody has stepped up to make one yet
<davmor2> tobCO44: someone has to care enough to write it and it's really not a 5 minute job but it is a doable one
<popey> There's a small problem that it can't run in the background, so you'd have to have the app open to receive notifications
<davmor2> tobCO44: also I'm not sure there is an easy way currently to install the plugin
<tobCO44> popey: no background service? That's huge! Are they gonna fix/change this?
<tobCO44> so it's not surprising that there is no IM yet
<sergiusens> davmor2, popey the messaging app can service as a chat application, or use to be able to at least
<popey> true
<davmor2> sergiusens: right so you just need to be able to add the plugins that you need and add an account, but there is currently no way to do that is there?
<sergiusens> davmor2, from cli there should be
<davmor2> sergiusens: you need to get your head out of cli land ;)  CLI is no place for a phone user thank you very much ;)
<sergiusens> davmor2, ah, yeah, but building the ui into settings to add an account should be much easier than creating a messaging app ;-)
<davmor2> sergiusens: yeah indeed, my point was though if you wanted a dedicated app then in theory you should only need to write a nice gui in qml and just plug it into accounts and telepathy right?
<sergiusens> davmor2, yup
<dobey> davmor2: problem is that you need new account plug-ins for UOA, and some way to install them, first
<johnny_|_> In integration mode with desktop during phone calls -- does this use microphone of the desktop computer. If yes, how is input routed to the phone? (via hdmi or via software by sockets or something else?)a
<davmor2> sergiusens: in which case there needs to be a way to add the telepathy plugins into mission-control correct which is possibly harder in click form than on the desktop deb
<dobey> davmor2: the current ones are just the code in empathy being patched, which isn't acceptable for the phone
<davmor2> dobey: indeed there are lots of flaws that need to be ironed out, it is more just the simplest theory :)
<dobey> davmor2: i wouldn't call it simple, but telepathy would be the way to have IM, indeed. the problem is all the integration work that hasn't been done :)
<Dandel> davmor2, I was wondering if there is any plans for a modified recovery image that can be used to ease porting ubuntu touch to devices.
<davmor2> Dandel: no idea
<Dandel> I figure it would be extremely useful to kickstart some devices... namely an image that is meant to test most of the basic functions that users would expect.
<Dandel> basic features such as Correct Screen Resolution, Buttons ( Power/volume keys), touchscreen configuration, wifi ( a must for most devices), and led settings.
<cwayne> cyphermox, hi, are you the correct one to ping re: gallery-app autopilot tests?
<cyphermox> don't know about correct one, but you can certainly ask about it
<cyphermox> what's up?
<cyphermox> you want me to get tests re-run in jenkins?
<cwayne> cyphermox, nah i'm seeing a lot of issues with the tests running on the touch_custom image, and I'm having trouble figuring out why
<untitled1> Hello there I have a bunch of questions today.  1)  my creator is not working at all I have tried to launch it from the command line and also tried to launch it in customwizard verbose and nothing. All I get is  Registered the AalSensorPlugin types  ,  then a seg fault. I am on trusty and fully updated.  any one else have this trouble ?  I know tha
<untitled1> t the libs are working because I can use them in other versions of the creator and also can use via command line.
<cwayne> it seems to not be loading our custom theme, which is breaking all the tests, but when you launch gallery-app normally, it works fine
<cwayne> but launching from autopilot shows no theme
<cwayne> cyphermox, ^
<cyphermox> ok
<sergiusens> Dandel, there is no generic image like on x86 if that is what you are asking for
<pmcgowan> untitled1, are you referring to the startup disk creator?
<cyphermox> cwayne: tbh I have no idea what that might be, but I accept the challenge ;)
<untitled1> 2) I have mad a chroot of ubuntu armhf and have compiled a debian package from it.  I then installed this to my phone but it will not show up in unity8 nor can I run it via ssh I get a QUbuntu can not and then crash any tips
<untitled1> pmcgowan: no I am talking about qtcreator sorry sould have said that
<davmor2> cyphermox: are you the man to annoy with bluetooth issues.  Headset connects now but doesn't actually work.  Just installed android to confirm it isn't the headset but it is working perfectly there :(
<Dandel> sergiusens, Thanks... I was just was wondering since this type of image is generally extremely useful for porting ( cyanogenmod porting is usually started by porting clockworkmod to the device )
<pmcgowan> untitled1, not aware of any issues, maybe bzoltan would know
<untitled1> ping bzoltan ^^ :)
<cyphermox> davmor2: yeah, I know about the problem. the headset doesn't get properly paired up in the bluetooth applet
<cwayne> cyphermox, i like it :)  so does autopilot launch the app differently or anything?  we're definitely seeing errors that the theme isn't found, but launching from the app scope always finds it..
<cyphermox> cwayne: no idea. I'll take a look at the code
<cyphermox> cwayne: could you paste me the errors?
<untitled1> I am also looking for someone to make autopilot scripts and tests for me as I am not good at python.
<davmor2> cyphermox: no that is fixed now, this seems to happen on the desktop too, it connects but if I run the sound test on the device nothing
<cyphermox> davmor2: you on a thinkpad?
<davmor2> cyphermox: ideapad
<cyphermox> nothing related to bluetooth has changed. the indicator on touch fails miserably to properly connect the device, it pairs but incorrectly connects the audio part
<untitled1> Like I have some c++ functions that could be tested the QQuickView could be tested ect.  But never used auto pilot
<davmor2> cyphermox: but I have a usb BT connector I can add too
<cyphermox> davmor2: it might be the bluetooth adapter on your ideapad if it's a broadcom
<cwayne> cyphermox, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch_custom/mako/105:20140103:20131223.2/5854/gallery-app-autopilot/631630/
<davmor2> cyphermox: ah okay so before it wasn't doing the pairing bit so that bit is now fixed and is displaying a different underlying issue then right?
<cyphermox> cwayne: "Theme not found: " "themes.Ubuntu.Custom" ?
<cwayne> cyphermox, yep
<cyphermox> davmor2: I would say so yes
<davmor2> cyphermox: right thanks
<cwayne> cyphermox, but the theme is most definitely there, especially since some of the gallery-app tests do work
<cwayne> and all the other apps (most of them) seem to use it just fine as well
<cyphermox> cwayne: maybe it's not installed in the environments where the autopilot tests run
<pmcgowan> untitled1, updating my trusty now and will see what qtc does here
<untitled1> thanks pmcgowan
<untitled1> pmcgowan: I was looking at #1178401 this is kinda what is going on
<cwayne> cyphermox, but then how would some of the gallery-app tests pass?
<untitled1> !bug 1178401
<ubot5> bug 1178401 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "AalSensorPlugin QtSensors plugin loading is broken with Qt 5.0.2 deployment" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1178401
<cyphermox> cwayne: alright. well, one of the tests that pass is test_double_click_zoom. that woudln't be something affected by theme
<cwayne> cyphermox, the nav_bar tests also pass though, that'd be theme dependent
<cyphermox> nice catch
<cwayne> i'd say it seems random, but it is *always* at 28%
<cyphermox> yeah, well
<cyphermox> there has to be something special done either to start the tests, some kind of environment is being set
<cwayne> right
<cyphermox> or as the tests run, something is getting changed
<cwayne> does it ever run confined?
<cyphermox> I have no idea
<cyphermox> my experience with those has been to start them in jenkins, and to run the manually
<cyphermox> I haven't ever looked at the code
<mhall119> ralsina: you around today?
<ralsina> mhall119: yes
<cwayne> cyphermox, ah, ok, do you know who wrote them?
<cyphermox> no
<cwayne> cyphermox, it also seems weird that all the failures have this as well: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6685184/
<cyphermox> I wouldn't worry about that, I think I've seen it before in other tests
<mhall119> ralsina: hey, did you read the backlog from my chat with Chipaca yesterday?
<mhall119> re: software-center
 * mhall119 realizes now that this isn't the right channel
<ralsina> mhall119: nope, have a pastebin or something?
<ralsina> mhall119: you can bring it to #u1-client in the canonical server if you want
<sforshee> kdub: I pushed some code which seems to fix the unity8 / display device interaction problems to lp:~sforshee/powerd/fix-display-timing
<cyphermox> cwayne: do you know where these tests are being run in jenkins?
<sforshee> kdub: I still need to test it on devices other than mako
<cwayne> cyphermox, http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Touch/view/Ubuntu%20Touch%20Master%20Jobs/job/trusty-touch_custom-mako-smoke-master/
<cyphermox> d'oh
<cyphermox> of course :)
<cwayne> :)
<cyphermox> cwayne: do you know what goes to get the themes? is it done directly in qml magic or is there some kind of python glue?
<cwayne> cyphermox, i thought it's supposed to be qml magic
<untitled1> Themes like suru and what not are qml styled items i think
<untitled1> cwayne: is there room for more themes ?
<untitled1> Like if I was to make one or two ?  I see that there is some if statements in the themes that are hard coded and would have to add some theme names in these statements but might work
<untitled1> Like in MainViewStyle.qml
<untitled1> or maybe it is best to only make my own StyleItems
<cwayne> untitled1, yeah, i think(?) the plan is to have themes as click packages eventually
<untitled1> cool cwayne like have them as a model maybe a abstract list model ?  or not lol . maybe just more qml files
<cwayne> it'd be qml files
<davmor2> cyphermox: balls my chipset in the bluetooth dongle is broadcom too grrrrr
<untitled1> like each abstractlistmodel could hold things like "default color" , theme name  ,  ect ect then expose that to qml and then app devs could use these models or register there own in the models ..... I am confused , you are right best to be Cmake or click  packages that are all qml
<cwayne> untitled1, it'd be a theme Palette, much like Suru and SuruDark
<untitled1> cwayne: cool
<untitled1> cwayne: or anyone could you all take a look at this and see what it is that I am doing wrong ? thanks    https://plus.google.com/106122674051576198224/posts/Drtd235v8t6
<kdub> sforshee, great :)
<untitled1> before I was just compiling everything on my device (before flipp happened )
<pmcgowan> untitled1, fwiw qtc running fine here on updated trusty
<greyback> untitled1: does your package install a "something.desktop" file?
<untitled1> greyback yes it does
<cyphermox> davmor2: take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1065400
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1065400 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "Support for loading Broadcom bluetooth firmware" [Medium,Fix released]
<untitled1> from my data dir there is a <appname>.desktop.in that is installing and is installing to the correct place
<greyback> untitled1: it possible newly installed desktop file not being noticed. Could you restart the phone/unity8?
<untitled1> greyback: yeah I tried that nothing
<untitled1> I will push code give me a second
<greyback> untitled1: use "dpkg-deb -c something.deb" to check the file is installing to a correct place: /usr/share/applications or ~/.local/share/applications
<untitled1> greyback: it is in the correct place
<untitled1> so are the icons and every thing else I even looked at each dir manual
<greyback> untitled1: mind pastebin-ing me the output of "dpkg-deb -c something.deb" and the contents of the .desktop file, just so I can confirm?
<untitled1> sure greyback give me a minute I forgo my lp password and am dealing with that atm
<greyback> untitled1: no rush
<untitled1> greyback: here is src with debian built in it you can see that there is tmp still there in debian also  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/testing_armhf_build/files
<greyback> untitled1: cool, let me try it on my phone
<untitled1> greyback: I can upload the deb package if you like
<untitled1> built that is
<greyback> untitled1: would be even better, thanks!
<untitled1> greyback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6685411/   << paste of ldpkg-deb -c
<untitled1> greyback:   http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/testing_armhf_build/download/josephjamesmills%40gmail.com-20140103161900-s4rzcmm1x5ne5kc3/directions_0.11_armh-20140103161842-qc9t6ax0d53mk3ea-1/directions_0.1-1_armhf.deb
<untitled1> built deb from chroot armhf ^^
<greyback> untitled1: okay. desktop file in correct location at least
<untitled1> greyback: code is not done 100% but should launch and run as it does on the desktop
<untitled1> like there are feature that are not implanted aoy
<greyback> untitled1: 1 problem I see if in the desktop file, the Exec= line is incorrect
<greyback> Exec=/opt/Directions/bin/Directions
<untitled1> yeah I changed that manual still nothing
<untitled1> used nano to do it new desktop file looks like this.    http://paste.ubuntu.com/6685441/
<greyback> also, since you're not using click packaging, you'll have problems getting this approved to be in the app store (since deb files don't respect application confinement, the app id isn't correct, files are installed in disallowed locations)
<untitled1> correct My thought was to take the binarys and build them into click. but still not sure.
<greyback> ah ok, at least you are aware of it
<untitled1> there are c++ apps in the click store though I would just look at them and use that model.  but before all of that I must make sure that it will run all things are working.  EXample GPG and updatin the map and having the plugins talk to you on upddate ect
<untitled1> It is set up the same way that say unity8 is or the address-bok-app or well any apps that are cmake
<untitled1> for now
<greyback> understood
<untitled1> pmcgowan: that is good I wonder what it is that is going on in my host machine. with qtcreator.
<pmcgowan> untitled1, indeed, maybe reinstall it
<untitled1> this is what I get  $ qtcreator
<untitled1> Registered the AalSensorPlugin types
<untitled1> Segmentation fault (core dumped
<untitled1> dang white space sorry
<untitled1> pmcgowan: I tried re-installing
<pmcgowan> untitled1, apt-cache policy qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu ?
<greyback> untitled1: ok, I can confirm your desktop file isn't being seen. Digging into why
<untitled1> greyback: thansk pmcgowan just a minute
<greyback> untitled1: dsktop file probably needs the "X-Ubuntu-Touch=true" hint
<untitled1> pmcgowan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6685482/
<untitled1> greyback:  ok I will try that
<pmcgowan> untitled1, try updating it, its not the latest, not sure that will help
<greyback> tho it still not being found for me, hmmm
<untitled1> greyback: and if you try to launch it do you get a QUbuntu instance not created
<untitled1> like from ssh
<greyback> untitled1: ah, that's different. You need to launch with "directions --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/directions.desktop" for testing.
<davmor2> pmcgowan: just the man I've done a fresh install from android all has gone well except mtp is failing on saucy.  Whose the best person to speak to about that?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I suspect cyphermox
<pmcgowan> davmor2, have you tried the new dual boot installer?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: no but I have an s3 available if it works there
<cyphermox> how is mtp failing?
<greyback> untitled1: with that, the app launches, but I get just a grey screen
<pmcgowan> davmor2, probably not
<davmor2> cyphermox: no idea, I just get a  popup on the desktop saying it failed to connect
<cyphermox> oh
<greyback> untitled1: ah file:///usr/share/directions/imports/main.qml: File not found
<davmor2> cyphermox: give me a second
<untitled1> greyback: that is not good
<greyback> untitled1: it should be /usr/share/directions/main.qml
<untitled1> that should be under /usr/share/directions/
<untitled1> lol
<greyback> :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: this is a fresh install of saucy (well it's about a week old) and a fresh 108 install from android
 * untitled1 Looking at CMakeLists.txt
<greyback> mhr3: on phablet, is there any way I can get the apps scope to do a full re-scan of desktop file directories?
<untitled1> greyback: error in var in cmake file fixing and building brb
<untitled1> pmcgowan: upgraded and still no deals
<greyback> untitled1: ok. I just want to confirm the desktop file thing works
<pmcgowan> untitled1, so strange
<greyback> oh, gotta run, bbiab
<davmor2> cyphermox: http://ubuntuone.com/4us9MAEAmSCsgUl0eYnkIj
<mhr3> greyback, it doesn't do that
<mhr3> greyback, everything is clicks + a few hardcoded exceptions
<pmcgowan> untitled1, the AalSensorsPlugin is only relevant on the touch images, not on the desktop, so I am rather confused why that message apears
<untitled1> pmcgowan: maybe I should un-install the sensors ?
<untitled1> pmcgowan: I had them installed to test GPS on the desktop
<pmcgowan> untitled1, hmm could be
<untitled1> pmcgowan: guess what \o/ after removing qtubuntu-android qtubuntu-sensors  up and running again
<untitled1> thanks for your help
<pmcgowan> untitled1, sure
<brupp> anyone got their Fairphone and tried Ubuntu Touch already?
<untitled1> greyback: new build def installs main,qml in the correct place just waiting on OptiPng now will push when done
<mhall119> ralsina: you're familiar with the click store right?
<ralsina> mhall119: yes, mostly client side
<mhall119> ralsina: well maybe you can help me anyway, I asked beuno yesterday but I don't think he's back to work yet
<ralsina> mhall119: yes, he's out until monday
<ralsina> mhall119: I can try :-)
<mhall119> ralsina: so both of my kids are writing apps with the Ubuntu SDK, and I'd like to upload them to the store with their own names showing in the Dash as author, but I don't want to setup separate accounts for them on myapps, is that possible?
<ralsina> mhall119: I don't think so
<mhall119> ok, I'll have to decide which is more important to me then, thanks ralsina
<ralsina> mhall119: np
<ralsina> mhall119: ask beuno again on monday but I am 99% sure :-)
<untitled1> greyback: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/armhf_build2/download/josephjamesmills%40gmail.com-20140103171441-1liqgbklma4cyni3/directions_0.11_armh-20140103171354-fmuqdhmamyy05dj8-1/directions_0.1-1_armhf.deb
<untitled1> round 2 :)
<untitled1> Oh wow emulator in the creator now... This is awesome !
<mhall119> emulator is the creator?
<mhall119> what does that mean
<greyback> untitled1: hmm, I still don't get the app to show up in unity8. Same error: file:///usr/share/directions/imports/main.qml: File not found
<greyback> untitled1: I suspect it's not our fault, but we've to kick the desktop file indexer to see the new desktop file somehow
<untitled1> greyback: yeah I am just rebooting the phone now to test
<untitled1> had to purge all the other files
<untitled1> still nothing here also
 * greyback confused
<untitled1> main.qml is there for me desktop files are also there and so is icons
<untitled1> maybe the icon needs to be different ?
<untitled1> like the size ?
<greyback> I doubt zeitgeist would all-out reject your desktop file just because of a bad icon size.
<greyback> unfortunately I don't understand this layer of the ubuntu phone very well.
<untitled1> well I just changed the icon and rebooted and ... still nothing I am going to ssh in and see if It will at least run
<davmor2> cyphermox: are there any logs anywhere for mtp connections and I'll write up a bug. The annoying thing is android on the same device mtp worked fine :(
<untitled1> huh well after launching it and it not finding main.qml it is now in the launcher though still not in the dash.  and main.qml is installed to /usr/share/directions/   *o
<cwayne> i wonder if it's a confiment issue untitled1
<untitled1> cwayne: not sure if I follow what you are saying
<untitled1> like permissions ?
<cwayne> your qml should live in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ instead of /usr/share
<cwayne> so i wonder if apparmor is denying it
<cwayne> do a 'grep directions /var/log/kern.log' and see if you get some DENIED messages
<untitled1> ok
<untitled1> thanks cwayne
<untitled1> cwayne: it returns nothing
<sergiusens> cwayne, from reading above, untitled1 is not doing click yet so the app should be unconfined
<cwayne> hm, there goes that theory
<greyback> untitled1: have you a package handy I could try? Else I'll symlink to try it
<sergiusens> davmor2, .cache/upstart/mtp*.log
<davmor2> sergiusens: ah thanks
<untitled1> greyback: you mean like with directions-dbg ?
<greyback> untitled1: nope, just to get the app running
<davmor2> sergiusens: meh none there
<untitled1> greyback: yeah pushing now
<untitled1> greyback: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/armhf_build2/files
<greyback> untitled1: thanks
<untitled1> maybe bamf index needs to be rebuilt to see app in dash ?
<greyback> there's no bamf on phablet. Think it is zeitgeist which indexes apps
<sergiusens> davmor2, is mtp down?
<sergiusens> davmor2, what device is this? what's the usb android property set to?
<greyback> pastebin.ubuntu.com working for anyone else? By which I mean, if you enter text and submit, do you see your paste?
<greyback> I get white screen only
<untitled1> greyback: I just built app on desktop and it is also not finding main.qml either
<untitled1> maybe it is my c++ looking at it now
<davmor2> sergiusens: checking mtp first, maguro, no idea how do I check that re: what's the usb android property set to?
<untitled1> duh it is looking in imports and sould not be it should be looking in /usr/share/directions
<untitled1> DOH   greycat cp /usr/share/directions/main.qml /usr/share/directions/imports/
<greyback> untitled1: I'm getting a crash - but I'm not working with a clean image, so it could be my fault: http://pastebin.ca/2524027
<greyback> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libubuntu_application_api.so.1 is a file I was hacking on, so quite possible I broke something
<sergiusens> davmor2, run getprop|grep usb
<sergiusens> should say mtp,adb
<untitled1> greyback: it is working on my sausy now
<untitled1> still not in dash though lol
<davmor2> sergiusens: mtp, adb for all 3
<greyback> untitled1: ok, well that's something. I'm on trusty, possible that's to blame
<sergiusens> davmor2, at least your bus is properly configured; does it work if you replug the device in?
<untitled1> greyback: I will build on my tusty also I have multirom installed and like 4 different touchs also
<davmor2> sergiusens: nope
<greyback> untitled1: cool, I've not dared try the multirom. Nice. Yep, the desktop file thing annoying me
<untitled1> greyback: works great I have 4 touchs FFOS cm 10 and google android on my white n4
<greyback> untitled1: yeah there's some indexing thing we're missing. To test I copied /usr/share/applications/friends-app.desktop into an enemies-app.desktop file, and changed the Name. That /should/ appear in dash as a new app, but hasn't even after reboot. Somehow need to trigger a re-index, but I don't know how.
<greyback> mhr3 could help, but I guess he's afk
<mhr3> lucky you then
<mhr3> but i already replied
<mhr3> there's no indexing thing
 * greyback didn't see a reply
<davmor2> sergiusens: so initctl list is showing anything with mtp in it
<davmor2> isn't even
<cyphermox> you should have at least mtp-server in all cases
<cyphermox> oh wait
<greyback> mhr3: okay, so I added a new dummy desktop file to /usr/share/applications. Should it just appear in the app lens?
<cyphermox> davmor2: as your own user (no sudo)  /sbin/initctl list mtp-server
<mhr3> greyback, no, only clicks work on the phone
<cyphermox> it's going to be in your own user, not in the system upstart jobs
<greyback> mhr3: really? So the non-clicks are hardcoded in somehow?
<mhr3> greyback, yep
<greyback> mhr3: ah, that was driving me nuts, okay
<greyback> untitled1: so I guess you'll have to use click
<greyback> mhr3: thanks for the help!
<mhr3> np
<greyback> ah, now I see your reply. Dammit, why didn't I read up
<davmor2> cyphermox, sergiusens: ah thanks.  phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ /sbin/initctl list | grep mtp  mtp-server stop/waiting
<cyphermox> and the cable is connected?
<sergiusens> what device is this?
<cyphermox> and mtp,adb is set in the usb props... hmm
<cyphermox> davmor2: /sbin/initctl start mtp-server, then send me the file .cache/upstart/mtp-server.log
<cyphermox> if it's not there, then for some reason you wouldn't have the binary at all?
<untitled1> mhr3: where is this hardcoded thingy ?
<untitled1> some JSON file  ?
<mhr3> compiled in the click scope
<davmor2> cyphermox: now there is a log and now it connects woohoo! http://ubuntuone.com/2ZZHIuI7UqzpdiYgDwYKEW
<cyphermox> crap, that doesn't help
<davmor2> cyphermox: I can try rebooting the phone and see if it still works
<cyphermox> yes, please
<untitled1> mhr3: is there a way for me to make a click package out of my binary or deb package ? thanks
<untitled1> because there are c++ plugins
<untitled1> << dont know anything about click
<mhr3> untitled1, me neither really
<mhr3> but i think c++ plugins are supported in clicks these days
<mhr3> but how to actually create one... beats me
<greyback> bzoltan: do you know? Click packages support C++ plugins, right? Could you point untitled1 to an example where he could figure out what he needs (or even better, docs)?
<davmor2> cyphermox: reboot and mtp is back to stop/waiting
<bzoltan> greyback:  not yet
<untitled1> I see that there are other packages like the reminders app that is using extrenal libs packaged in there click
<davmor2> cyphermox: grabbing the log to see if it is different
<bzoltan> greyback: this is something I want to see done next week... the click chroot building is the first step
<greyback> bzoltan: ok, thanks for the update
<bzoltan> greyback: sorry mate I could not give you better answer ... this whole click chroot and fat packaging is a forming piece of the dev story
<davmor2> cyphermox: it's bigger so http://ubuntuone.com/6zUg41WdAwIM692CVfF8jH
<davmor2> cyphermox: back in 30 tea time
<greyback> bzoltan: understood, we're almost there.
<cwayne> balloons, ping
<greyback> untitled1: I notice that the notes-app (https://code.launchpad.net/notes-app) does have a binary included for a shared library (see /usr/share/click/preinstalled and look for .so files) so I think it's possible, just the SDK tooling doesn't support it yet.
<greyback> could be wrong though
<bzoltan> mhall119: ping
 * greyback has to go
<untitled1> thanks greyback and bzoltan
<cyphermox> davmor2: nothing special there
<mhall119> bzoltan: pong
<untitled1> Ok I think that I have now built the click package lol.  how to install .
<cyphermox> cwayne: I can't find anything wrong with the gallery-app tests... what package ships the theme?
<cwayne> cyphermox, it's not in a package, it's in custom.tar.xz that gets installed with the -customized images
<cyphermox> only in the customized?
<cwayne> yeah
<cwayne> it's a customized theme, after all :)
<cyphermox> so why is this showing up at all in the smoketests?
<cwayne> because touch_custom is one of the smoketested images
<cyphermox> I hadn't noticed this was for custom
<cyphermox> either the theme is installed wrong or some piece that should read it isn't doing it right, but things look fine to me for what I could find, the test cases, gallery-app, etc.
<cyphermox> I don't know what else to look for -- I'd ask the QA team
<cwayne> cyphermox, the theme works when you launch gallery-app from the app scope, and it works in every other app
<cwayne> cyphermox, well, thanks for taking a look!
<cyphermox> sure
<cwayne> sergiusens, would you have any idea of why the gallery-app autopilot cases are failing to load our custom theme?
<sergiusens> cwayne, not really, but I can look; I never used custom themes yet
<cwayne> sergiusens, the thing is, when you launch the app normally, it works perfectly fine
<cwayne> but when you launch from autopilot, it can't find the themes
<cwayne> even though all the other apps seem to work just fine
<sergiusens> cwayne, how are you launching manually?
<cwayne> sergiusens, by clicking on gallery from app scope
<sergiusens> cwayne, ah; does this depend on env vars?
<sergiusens> cwayne, try manually launching with upstart
<sergiusens> start application APP_ID=gallery-app iirc
<cwayne> sergiusens, trying now
<cwayne> sergiusens, theme works
<cwayne> at least with sudo -iu phablet start application APP_ID=gallery-app
<sergiusens> cwayne, oh wait, gallery is a legacy app still; and it's not being launched by upstart with autopilot; it's using that desktop file hint thing
<cwayne> ah there we go
<cwayne> sergiusens, if i do 'sudo -iu phablet gallery-app --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/gallery-app.desktop' it doesn't get the theme
<davmor2> cyphermox: sadtrombone.com
<cyphermox> davmor2: I can't do anything unless I was able to reproduce the issue or if there is a lot that tells us why mtp isn't being started
<cwayne> sergiusens, but it seems that it *can* launch with upstart though?
<cyphermox> oh wait
<cyphermox> davmor2: you're rebooting, with the cable plugged in?
<davmor2> cyphermox: yes
<cyphermox> davmor2: what if you just disconnect and reconnect?
<cyphermox> I know why this is happening
<cyphermox> that's something that was being handled by the system upstart job before sergiusens killed it :)
 * davmor2 glares at sergiusens 
<cyphermox> on boot, if the cable is already connected the user session will not get a *connected event, so it can't start mtp
<cyphermox> sergiusens: I'm just harassing you for fun ;)
<cyphermox> there were two things in that upstart job, and this one was a one-liner hidden in it
<sergiusens> cyphermox, I need to get rid of the adb situation (that last disconnect)
<davmor2> cyphermox: that still got the error, so I'm now disconnecting the cable turning the phone off and back on once that is complete I'll reattach the cable
<cyphermox> sergiusens: not sure it's going to change anything, you stil lwouldn't get the connected event
<cyphermox> davmor2: you need to wait a bit, just to give things the time to settle
<cyphermox> you shouldn't have to reboot it to make it work
<cyphermox> I'll fix that by adding the job again with that emit line
<sergiusens> cyphermox, are the session jobs guaranteed to get all events from the system?
<sergiusens> rephrasing, are the jobs loaded before everything starts shooting out events
<cyphermox> sergiusens:  they are not, at least that I know of
<cyphermox> the events should depend on udev, which ought to be started before the session upstart ;)
<cwayne> sergiusens, okay, is there any reason gallery-app and ubunti-ui-toolkit-gallery *cant* be launched with upstart?
<cyphermox> however, the cable is already connected so udev won't be firing a usb-device-connected event
<sergiusens> cwayne, non at all; I talked about that on the phone mail list when people were complaining about tests not passing
<sergiusens> cwayne, just needs implementation on autopilot or migration in the test itself
<sergiusens> cyphermox, yeah; so the part I'm missing and I haven't implemented yet since we were in crux with how to solve this in the settings side is that I wanted to trigger the start mtp thing when the usb config says mtp
<cyphermox> sergiusens: yes, makes sense
<sergiusens> cyphermox, that happens on every boot if mtp is enabled;
<cyphermox> we don't have the settings bridge yet?
<cwayne> sergiusens, ah, okay, i'll see if i can whip up some MR's to get our tests green as well :)
<cyphermox> you'd send an event for every setting?
<Rienzilha> hmm
<sergiusens> cyphermox, writing android properties requires root
<Rienzilha> do I need to have an ubuntu one account in order to install apps?
<sergiusens> cyphermox, no, not every setting ;-)
<cyphermox> sergiusens: don't want to write, just read in upstart ;)
<sergiusens> cyphermox, assign the bug to me, I'll get something proposed in today
<cyphermox> there is no bug yet
<sergiusens> no bug, not task? :-P
<sergiusens> kidding
<cyphermox> I'm not sure we actually need that... the setting part is actually separate from running the service
<sergiusens> cyphermox, I'll get something today and send an MR your way
<sergiusens> cyphermox, yeah, the thing is; where do we want to store the setting for enabling mtp
<cyphermox> sergiusens: I'd just make a system job fire up the right connected signal on boot
<cyphermox> sergiusens: we shouldn't have to write the setting in any upstart job
<cyphermox> at most, it would be set via a system-settings panel
<sergiusens> cyphermox, yeah, but we had some talks of moving all that usb config stuff over to ubuntu
<sergiusens> just avoiding doing something twice
<cyphermox> forcing that setting in an upstart job is very wrong for various reasons
<cyphermox> yeah
<sergiusens> cyphermox, no, not setting it in the job, just reading it ;-)
<cyphermox> but as I mentioned, you miht want to switch between mtp, adb, rndis, etc., so that makes sense only really in a system-settings context
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> I'm not sure we should be reading it either
<sergiusens> cyphermox, also would affect multilogin systems
<cyphermox> sergiusens: ideally mtp should just always run within a user's session and catch all changes to the media directories (or even better, to the media database itself)
<sergiusens> cyphermox, well you don't want the service running unless the user has a config that says it should be running, right?
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> you know what I mean ;)
<sergiusens> yeah
<cyphermox> it shouldn't have to be killed off and restarted all the time
<cyphermox> just when the session changes, if the user doesn't want it to run, or if the session is locked
<sergiusens> cyphermox, hmmm, I actually like it being stopped when not plugged
<cyphermox> it's not wrong, but it would be simpler if it didn't get stopped
<cyphermox> and well, for now listening to that usb event is good enough to deal with the issues
<cyphermox> I'd really just make it be emitted in a system job on boot, if it's possible
<cyphermox> that would fix it the simplest way for now, until I spend more time hacking at MTP
<cyphermox> but first, flight mode :)
<cyphermox> I'm close to being done with flight mode too, at least if you omit ofono
<sforshee> kdub: https://code.launchpad.net/~sforshee/powerd/fix-display-timing/+merge/200431
<madalyn> salutare
<kdub> sforshee, will take a look, busy day
<sforshee> kdub: np, just thought you'd want to verify that it fixes the problem
<davmor2> cyphermox: still no joy however if I start it manually it behaves fine
<davmor2> cyphermox: in fact now I've manually started it lets see what happens if I disconnect it
<Rienzilha> hmmm
 * Rienzilha is highly disappointed
<davmor2> Rienzilha: at what?
<Rienzilha> I expected ubuntu to offer at least those apps that are free software in a repository that does not require any kind of authentication
<Rienzilha> but apparently I either sign in to ubuntu one, or I need to hassle with separate click packages
<Rienzilha> or am I mistaken?
<davmor2> Rienzilha: why? It works the same way google, ios, chromebooks, windows 8.......
<Rienzilha> exactly
<davmor2> Rienzilha: the ubuntuone is just a login mechanism
<Rienzilha> and it is one of the reasons I want to move away from google, ios, chromebooks and windows 8
<Rienzilha> if not the main reason
<Rienzilha> it is a login mechanism that ties my phone to me
<cyphermox> davmor2: point is, software center does not require login to download free apps
<Rienzilha> it is a privacy issue (maybe not a compelling one, right now), but it is one
<Rienzilha> and it is unnecessary
<cyphermox> how is it a privacy issue?
<Rienzilha> at the very least it allows the cloudprovider to track what accounts downloads what software
<davmor2> cyphermox: yes it does.  The free apps are the same as the 0$ apps that require a login to give you a subscription to be able to download the app
<mhall119> cyphermox: I think it requires login for non-libre gratis apps
<cyphermox> mhall119: davmor2: yes
<cyphermox> however you can get stuff from the archive for free, without login
<Rienzilha> anyway, I may be mistaken, but I just read a thread that stated any click app from the ubuntu infrastructure needs a login to be downloaded
<Rienzilha> cyphermox: directly on the phone?
<mhall119> Rienzilha: I think the current implementation of the click scope requires it, but it's not strictly necessary AFAIK
<davmor2> cyphermox: no you can get stuff from the repos not click apps
<cyphermox> Rienzilha: well, yes, but I was just comparing to desktop. on the phone it wouldn't necessarily help you
<Rienzilha> mhall119: all right. I most certainly hope so
<mhall119> Rienzilha: the upside is that it makes it easier to re-download your apps on other devices (or the same device if you re-flash it)
<Rienzilha> but the thread here http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net/msg04491.html seems to indicat otherwise
<cyphermox> davmor2: yes. I'm saying it would be nice for this stuff to be in the repos in a standard sense. I also don't especially enjoy trying to input my U1 creds on the device, when I need two-factor auth and have no USB device... just to download an authenticator
<Rienzilha> mhall119: yes I know, but I would like to have a choice in that
<mhall119> Rienzilha: for now you can manually download the .click package, adb push it to the phone, and pkcon install-local to install it, but it sure it a pain
<mhall119> Rienzilha: do you want to avoid having an Ubuntu SSO account, or just avoid having your app downloads associated with it?
<Rienzilha> the former
<cwayne> sergiusens, so the way it's being launched is definitely the problem.. now just to figure out how to make it launch the right way from autopilot with the fewest possible changes
<mhall119> Rienzilha: you'll find your experience with Ubuntu (software and community) will be less enjoyable without an SSO account
<Rienzilha> I know
<Rienzilha> the same goes for windows 8, ios and android :)
<mhall119> for software yes
<Rienzilha> so everybody happily puts all his data into googles or whoever's cloud
<mhall119> but Ubuntu SSO is used for many other aspects of the Ubuntu project
<Rienzilha> because it's the only way it works
<Rienzilha> I know, and I dislike that
<mhall119> this isn't about "the cloud", it's just a user account
<Rienzilha> sure
<Rienzilha> but it stores information about me
<Rienzilha> in a place I do not control
<mhall119> Rienzilha: it's better than having three dozen different username/passwords to keep track of
<Rienzilha> from a usability point of view, yes
<mhall119> FWIW, Ubuntu SSO is open source, so you can view the code that's being run
<Rienzilha> I was under the impression the entire server side of ubuntu one is -not- open source
<Rienzilha> (which was another disappointment, to be fair)
<mhall119> the cloud file storage isn't open
<mhall119> but the SSO part is
<davmor2> Rienzilha: the cloud part isn't, this is sso not the cloud
<davmor2> Rienzilha: it is all called UbuntuOne now
<mhall119> Rienzilha: https://launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider is the part that provides SSO
<mhall119> everything else consumes that, Ubuntu One storage, Launchpad, loco-team-portal, forums, discourse, summit, etc
<Rienzilha> yes, but I bet in a few months or years, that same username/password that I fill in there will be used to conveniently store my calendar data, contacts, app data and what not, so it can be convieniently synched accross my devices
<mhall119> one can hope :)
<davmor2> Rienzilha: and at that point you just switch off the syncing services
<mhall119> though we'll need to support google for calendar/contacts sync too
<Rienzilha> sure. I can mitigate it
<cwayne> mardy, ping, if you've updated your app-access u-s-s-o-a branch, do I have to update mine that's dependent on it?
<cwayne> or does it merge automagically
<Rienzilha> but it's kinda disappointing that I need an sso account to access stuff that is free in the first place
<Rienzilha> there is no good reason the repository is not just open, at least not from an end user point of view
<mhall119> Rienzilha: like I said, there are ways to do it without an SSO account, it's just more work for you
<mhall119> the "store" is open, you can currently download click packages from it using your browser, wget, curl, whatever, without SSO
<Rienzilha> then why can't my phone?
<mhall119> becuase the click scope, that searches, downloads and installs them, is currently written to use it
<Rienzilha> so i'd need to make a fork of the click scope in order to work around?
<mhall119> it will, very soon I hope, also allow you to send ratings and reviews for those apps from the phone dash (which will require an SSO account)
<mhall119> Rienzilha: you can submit a patch to make it optional
<untitled1> mhr3: I rebuilt unity-scopes-click and added my app to the list in non-scopes vala code recompiled and installed on phone and it shows right up.  thanks.
<mhall119> or file a bug requesting that it be optional (please provide UI/UX designs for it though)
<Rienzilha> I'll consider that
<Rienzilha> time to do something else, thanks for the conversation :)
<mhall119> np, have fun
<mhall119> hope you're enjoying your Ubuntu phone otherwise
<sergiusens> mhall119, you actually can't download directly
<mhall119> sergiusens: did we change that?
<davmor2> mhall119: I didn't think you ever could
<mhall119> I did it before, when the click store first came online
<sergiusens> davmor2, mhall119 there was an interim have where you added something like ?no_login to the download link
<sergiusens> until the scope was fully implemented
<davmor2> sergiusens: ah that's why then
<mhall119> sergiusens: curl https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/12/download/ just worked for me
<mhall119> hmmm, or did it...
<mhall119> maybe that was an existing file
<mhall119> ok, yeah, it's redirecting me to login
<mhall119> so I must have already has that file in /tmp/
<mhall119> ah, duh, becaue I clicked the link in chromium first, ignore me :P
 * davmor2 ignores mhall119 
<mhall119> what else is new? :)
<mhall119> Rienzilha: so I was wrong about you being able to download without logging in, sorry about that
<sergiusens> np :-)
<mardy> cwayne: I think it should merge automatically, I didn't touch conflicting files AFAICT
<cwayne> mardy, cool!
<cwayne> that's fancy :)
<Rienzilha> hm okay
<Rienzilha> well then I stay disappointed :)
<untitled1> Wow The emulator being in qt creator is great.  Now to figure out how to use it.  Great Job all !
<untitled1> Like how do I tell the creator that I want to run it in the emulator and not on a phone ?
<untitled1> NM I just unplug the device
<untitled1> simple enough
<dobey> robru: why is bug #1265630 incomplete? are you asking for some sort of additional info from me?
<ubot5> bug 1265630 in libunity-webapps (Ubuntu) "unity-webapps-service Depends on webbrowser-app rather than Recommends" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1265630
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2014/01/installing-ubuntu-to-phones-using-mac-osx/ thanks achiang!
<kenvandine> Saviq, i see bug 1241185 is closed as fixed, but i still don't see a way to add a lifecycle exception for an app
<ubot5> bug 1241185 in unity-mir (Ubuntu) "Should provide policy based lifecycle exceptions" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241185
<Zampson> Hey I want to run ubuntu touch dual-booted with CM11 nightly on my maguro. I got it working with CM10.2, but in the instructions ubuntu created for dual-booting, the link to the 4.3 radio firmware is broken. Anyone know where I can the 4.3 firmware, or how I can extract it from the phone built with 4.3 or something? Thanks
<robru> dobey, whoops, maybe i meant invalid. sorry
<dobey> robru: or wontfix? it's obviously not invalid. i'd say it shouldn't be a hard dep in the package until it actually is in the code though
<dobey> robru: if my other bug gets fixed though, i'll let it slide
<robru> dobey, ok, wontfix then ;-) I don't see the value in fixing it when it'll need to get reverted shortly anyway.
<robru> dobey, yeah, I'm looking at that one. I'm less familiar with unity-webapps-service, so I'm waiting to hear back from some other webapps people before I move on that.
<dobey> isn't webbrowser-app supposed to be getting converted to a click also?
<robru> dobey, not sure
<dobey> well if it does, it means the webapps-service deb can't depend on it anyway (when it gets converted and dropped out of archive)
<dobey> but anyway
<dobey> time to go do other things
<anmol> installing ubuntu touch on nexus 4
<anmol> using manual method
<anmol> stuck on google logo
<anmol> help!!!!
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-04
<xnox> Rhonda: packages.ubuntu.com generates so much traffic, it's amazing. 9 out of 10 requests are from search index crawlers.... =)
<xnox> wrong channel.
<Rhonda> xnox: ;)
<ddsss> what's a best device for ubuntu touch tablet?
<ddsss> what's a best device for ubuntu touch?
<nhaines> Will probably be a 2012-style Nexus 7 tablet, which is not sold anymore.
<ddsss> will it be easier to install ubuntu on intel tablet device as opposed to arm?
<cyphermox> ddsss: no
<cyphermox> ddsss: there are some things which are only built for arm still, you're better off using a device which is mentioned as supported by Canonical on the wiki, or a device supported by the community, with the information on xda-developers.
<ddsss> maaan. this waiting is killing me.
<xnox> ddsss: there are no builds for intel tablets, the only intel-based targets in-development is intel emulator, not a physical tablet.
<Zampson> Hey I've touch set up to dual boot with CM11, how can I set up a folder for music to play on both os's?
<FuLgOrE> hello. may I ask for the status of 4.4 rebase and support of Nexus 5?
<erwan_> hi all
<Reynaldo_Jose> is ubuntu-touch ready for daily drive of nexus 4?
<Reynaldo_Jose> is there a whatsapp application?
<Rienzilha> I can call and webbrowse on it
<Reynaldo_Jose> legit
<mhall119> nik90: dude, this OSK post of yours is fantastic!  Can I copy/paste it onto developer.ubuntu.com in full (with attribution and link back)?
<mardy> kaimast: hi!
<mardy> kaimast: did you try using https://www.ubuntu.com as redirect URI?
<kaimast> mardy: yeah
<kaimast> i wonder if i have to set up the TokenEndpoint too...
<nik90> mhall119: ofc, be my guest :-)
<mhall119> thanks nik90
<taiebot> Hello everyone. Happy new year!! Anyone knowledgable on 3g connection i have been following https://plus.google.com/+RicardoSalveti/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx but it says it is deprecated at the end of the thread. i am not sure what is the best way to connect to 3g. my status is nmcli dev status
<taiebot> DEVICE     TYPE              STATE
<taiebot> /ril_0     gsm               disconnected
<taiebot> wlan0      802-11-wireless   connected
<mhall119> nik90: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/ubuntu-on-screen-keyboard-tricks/
<mhall119> nik90: I added some extra links to API docs, but otherwise it's the same
<mhall119> now I need to find a place to link it from
<mhall119> nik90: tell stuart I'm adding the U1DB docs live now as he's speaking :)
<21WAB3IQD> some weeks ago I was warned by popey and ogra_ not to install Android 4.4. After reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation#Android4.4Radio it seems to me I can upgrade to 4.4 now, am I right?
<MrDigerati> Hey - I am installing Ubuntu Touch on Mako using MultiRom. Where can I get the stable release it?
<Tassadar> MrDigerati: what do you mean?
<MrDigerati> @Tassadar Oh! You are here :) Wow!
<MrDigerati> @Tassadar I just want to download the UbuntuTouch images manually. I have the MultiRom app installed though. It was just taking too long to download.
<MrDigerati> As this is not stable yet. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<MrDigerati> How can I find the stable images? #Saucy
<Tassadar> gimme a minute, I'm killing boss ;)
<daker> MrDigerati: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/saucy/daily-preinstalled/20131127/
<MrDigerati> @Tassadar - Oh! No Why?
<MrDigerati> @Daker Thanks! Doesn't say stable anywhere :-/
<omac> Tassadar:  Hello there.  Mr. Digerati did observe it does take a while to download the images.  I can confirm it does take a good 20-40 minutes for the download to happen.  Are you doing a straight wget from with MultiRom app?  Would it be possible to integrate zsync?  zsync feels like bittorrent getting the data from different mirrors.  When I download the latest ubuntu, I always use zsync because it feels much faster than a straight downloa
<omac> d.
<MrDigerati> @Daker As this is the only one for saucy can we call it stable?
<daker> MrDigerati: the cdimage version is deprecated i think
<daker> MrDigerati: https://system-image.ubuntu.com/
<omac> I would love to see MultiRomManager be the default grub for mobile devices...not only from within Android, but also within Ubuntu Touch itself.
<daker> MrDigerati: https://system-image.ubuntu.com/stable/
<omac> The most excruciating part of using ubuntu touch right now is having to resort to going to Android and installing a new Ubuntu Touch image from there.  I would have prefer to do complete kernel updates from within ubuntu using apt-get update and apt-get upgrade....it would be nice to have apt be MultiRomManager aware and modify the kernel accordingly rather than having to download an entire new image to get the same result.
<MrDigerati> Daker: Many thanks! Looks like I won't be able to do it myself if I do it from the stable link.
<Tassadar> that's weird, downloads should definitely not take that long...
<Tassadar> anyway, those ZIP files are deprecated
<MrDigerati> Daker: MultiRom app would the way to do it then.
<Tassadar> and you shouldn't use them to install Ubuntu Touch
<MrDigerati> Tassadar: Yeah we just figured :(
<Tassadar> you can use Ubuntu Touch ota updates with multirom though
<Tassadar> (if you install it via the app, the updates from "Settings->Update" work fine
<Tassadar> )
<Tassadar> (not apt-get upgrade, that will mess it up)
<omac> Tassadar: do you wget/zync/torrent the images?  I'm just curious.  My question is because if you get the image on one single connection, certain geographic locations throttle the connection to 60KB/s.  If you serve the file via torrent/zsync many mirrors, it will go FAST even with many small 60KB/s connections.
<Tassadar> afk for a minute gain, going for another try..
<Tassadar> sorry)
<omac> Tassadar, are you saying you can Settings->update ACTUALLY has kernel update capability.  I thought Settings->Update only updates applications and not the actual kernel.  Perhaps I misunderstood.
<omac> When I made the image rewriteable and then did an apt update/upgrade, it crapped out my image because the ubuntu touch grub-init was buggy and didn't play nice.  I imagine it's the same from Settings->Update.
<omac> From what I understand MultiRomManager is a lot like GRUB...but just for Android.
<omac> Why can't we have MultiRomManager be a native Ubuntu Touch app?
<Tassadar> That update updates the whole system
<Tassadar> well
<Tassadar> it kinda does very similar thing to what grub does
<Tassadar> but that's about it
<Tassadar> and it isn't app for ubuntu touch because I didn't wrote it)
<Tassadar> omac: also, the updates are just http downloads from http://system-image.ubuntu.com
<omac> I think MultiRomManager is much more versatile and easier to use because of its GUI.  I actually like it more than grub itself as a result.
<omac> Tassadar:  as a result the downloads could be faster if there was a torrent/zsync client embedded into the MultiRomManager which could download the file much faster from different mirrors simultaneously through WIFI.
<Tassadar> the app parses metadata in there and then downloads appropriate files from http://system-image.ubuntu.com/pool/
<Tassadar> I can't do that, current update/install system ubuntu has doesn't support that
<Tassadar> *the 'has' is not supposed to be there
<omac> I would volunteer as an ubuntu touch mirror and turn on torrent/zsync serving for these.
<Tassadar> MrDigerati: can you try to download some random big file from http://system-image.ubuntu.com/pool/ and see if it is slow or fast?
<omac> The other reason for enabling mirrors is the cost of data uploading is distributed to the mirrors.  It would help to reduce the cost of distributing all these ubuntu touch images.
<Tassadar> I'm installing ubuntu touch in the multirom mgr app the same way the official tools do it, and I think things things zsync/torrent that simply aren't implemented yet. Dunno if they are even planned.
<MrDigerati> Tassadar: from my browser its pretty fast
<Tassadar> mchh
<MrDigerati> Tassadar: I will try again. I installed CM11 in the mean while. All thanks to you :)
<PublicStaticVoid> This is the awesome I cant have on my phone cause my bootloader is locked
<MrDigerati> PSVM: that's eash.
<MrDigerati> *Easy. JustDoIt
<Tassadar> I could at least support continued downloads for those big files
<omac> apt-p2p, debtorrent ...zsync isn't p2p.
<PublicStaticVoid> Hey so when I installed from net install earlier I marked the Ubuntu Touch when selecting packages
<PublicStaticVoid> I was hoping for extra functionality for my touchscreen
<PublicStaticVoid> But I guess there is nothing
<PublicStaticVoid> Anything I can help Test for x86_64 Touchscreen systems?
<omac> apt-fast
<omac> Tassadar: perhaps using apt-fast as part of your MultiRomManager to get individual files faster.
<Tassadar> ubuntu touch installs completely different way than desktop ubuntu
<Tassadar> it doesn't really use apt-get at all
<omac> Tassadar:  I understand how essential it is to download one image for the first time you install ubuntu touch on your device.  That is a necessity everyone needs to go through as users.  My point is once installed, in order to run a newer image, it would be nice to provide all the packages including the kernel using the standard apt-get just like the desktop.  When installing a new kernel comes into play,
<omac> somewhere within grub-init/apt, it would have the smarts to talk to MultiRomManager(native Ubuntu Touch version) to do the necessary tweaking.
<Tassadar> the update system on ubuntu touch downloads only changes between two version, not whole images
<Tassadar> *versions
<omac> For first timers, it downloads a full-image plus the changes to the newer version?
<PublicStaticVoid> so no..
<PublicStaticVoid> Is there a Touch Beta for X86_64 systems?
<PublicStaticVoid> Something I can try on my touchscreen laptop?
<PublicStaticVoid> I selected Touch during Package selection on the net install but I don't really see anything..
<omac> PublicStaticVoid:  standard x86_64 ubuntu...install it.  then look for the apis within the ubuntu desktop software centre...I think you'll find something.
<Tassadar> omac: when it installs, it downloads full image, then only changes between versions
<Tassadar> that of course doesn't work when you make the system image writable and install bunch of stuff via apt-get
<PublicStaticVoid> omac I dont use the softare center.. usually CLI dpkg
<PublicStaticVoid> is there a wiki page or something?
<omac> I'm not an expert sorry.
<PublicStaticVoid> Okay
<PublicStaticVoid> I have a phone that Touch is being unofficially developed on
<omac> what you can do is install ubuntu-sdk on your ubuntu desktop.
<PublicStaticVoid> but my bootloader is locked
<omac> what's the device you have?
<PublicStaticVoid> Droid Razr HD
<PublicStaticVoid> Im on an OTA that hasnt been unlocked yet
<omac> droid razr hd has an unlocker program provided by motorola.
<PublicStaticVoid> Only for developer editions
<PublicStaticVoid> I tried
<omac> download it directly from motorola and run it to unlock your device.
<PublicStaticVoid> Unless you are talking something new
<PublicStaticVoid> You have a link cause on XDA there are people offering 400 dollar bounties for anyone who can unlock current OTA bootloaders..
<PublicStaticVoid> Think they would know if there was some app from motorola..
<omac> the unlocker program is not for just developer editions.  It is for certain models that they shipped it for.  you're lucky to own one of these models they shipped one for because they only ship for recent droid models.
<PublicStaticVoid> There was a website where you enterd your SN and it gave you an unlock code.. but it wonly worked for developer editions
<PublicStaticVoid> omac: Sorry I do not believe you... like I said on XDA Developers there are numerous bounties for anyone to unlock the bootloader for current OTA.. I find it hard to believe none of them would know about it.
<PublicStaticVoid> Can you show me a link?
<omac> I saw a webpage directly from Motorola a while ago.   Give me some time...it's not this one:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hecdyMFgpk8
<PublicStaticVoid> https://motorola-global-portal.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/87215
<PublicStaticVoid> Only dev edition lol
<PublicStaticVoid> like I said
<PublicStaticVoid> XDA Developer users wouldnt be offer 400 dollar bounties if there was an easy solution like that.
<omac> I'm in Canada, it didn't stipulate that the phone needed to be a developer edition.  Are you in the U.S.?
<PublicStaticVoid> Yes
<PublicStaticVoid> I believe Canada is a diferent model
<PublicStaticVoid> UMTS
<PublicStaticVoid> not CDMA
<PublicStaticVoid> Ho can I try touch on my touchscreen x86-64 laptop?
<PublicStaticVoid> is there a package?
<omac> There is the tslib xorg driver for desktop ubuntu.  Does this work with the ubuntu touch emulator.
<omac> can a qt-based gui run with multi-touch gestures?  Is it dependant on simply the tslib xorg driver or does qt need other touchscreen drivers on ubuntu desktop?
<omac> I don't have a touchscreen based x86 desktop, but it would have been practical to have such a system to prototype ubuntu touch with.
<omac> good night guys.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-05
<techmedia13> hi
<techmedia13> frnds, anyone can tell if Ubuntu for Android works with Nexus 5?
<licensed> i can not boot ubuntu touch on razr xt910 =(( i flash saucy and then phablet. bot not working
<zhbn> hello
<zhbn> someone can tell me  how to create a program with qt creator
<Guest22610> http://pastebin.com/WCvGGn5s
<Beldar> M4dH4TT3r, If you want help state the issue to the channel many will not just click on a link.
<alfonsojon> Hi
<alfonsojon> I installed Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 4, but now I'm stuck at the Google screen
<Beldar> alfonsojon, Hmm, isn't that the android start?
<alfonsojon> Normally for Android, it goes Google -> Flying colored dots -> Android
<alfonsojon> Or for CM it's Google -> CM logo -> Cyanogenmod
<Beldar> alfonsojon, Not the touch I believe.
<alfonsojon> So I assume Ubuntu would be Google -> Ubuntu Logo -> Ubuntu Touch?
<Beldar> alfonsojon, You following a install wiki?
<alfonsojon> Yes
<alfonsojon> I used the manual instructions because I'm used to toying around with CyanogenMod and they were familiar to me.
<alfonsojon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Beldar> I would not try and fix a broken install, I would just try again.
<alfonsojon> I found my problem
<alfonsojon> I forgot to flash the second zip
<alfonsojon> My bad
<Beldar> heh, cool
<Beldar> it happens
<alfonsojon> I prefer sideload anyways
<alfonsojon> it tells me to push it, but sideload > all
<alfonsojon> also, if you already have CWM, installing the Ubuntu CWM is not needed
<alfonsojon> but meh
<Beldar> I have a nexus 7 I have used about every possible load
<Beldar> from windows and linux
<lotuspsychje> Beldar: you happy with ubuntu touch's smoothness on nexus7 ?
<alfonsojon> there we go
<alfonsojon> "Welcome to the Ubuntu RootFS Updater"
<alfonsojon> Blah blah blah tarball
<alfonsojon> Deploying.
<Beldar> lotuspsychje, I have not tried it for months, I'm waiting for the desktop version and touch to be better
<lotuspsychje> ok
<alfonsojon> Unity on desktop needs some love.
<Beldar> the nexus has 2 gigs ram at the most I believe, a bit underpowered really, run the latest android great though.
<Beldar> runs*
<alfonsojon> basically all Chromebooks have 2GB of RAM
<alfonsojon> they run fine
<alfonsojon> my parents PC also has that much
<alfonsojon> but honestly, android flies on this puppy
<alfonsojon> I just felt like toying around with Ubuntu Touch now that I bought one
<alfonsojon> alright black screen
<alfonsojon> = loading (right?)
<alfonsojon> It's loaded up, awesome.
<alfonsojon> It feels a bit out of place not having any navigation buttons
<alfonsojon> Why does the keyboard keep hiding itself?
<M4dH4TT3r> beldar "many" are not the smartest than because it it obviously a pastebin link
<Beldar> M4dH4TT3r, Irc protocol is a description of the issue at the least with the link.
<M4dH4TT3r> irc protocol? where do you get this shit?
<Beldar> take your meds dude
<M4dH4TT3r> quit making shit up dude
<MrGate> is the source code for ubuntu touch in the wild ?
<ogra_> MrGate, it is in the ubuntu archive and as bzr trees on launchpad
<ogra_> (oh, and there are some android bits at http://phablet.ubuntu.com that i always forget)
<taiebot> Hi i am still trying to fix my 3g issue. I think i have found the problem the mobile-provider-info is not showing any sign of my carrier so i have put my own config and i am trying to get on the phone but it still not working :-(
<taiebot> anyone having a how to in order to troubleshoot mobile connection on UT? what should i look for ?
<shiggitay> hey all.... someone by the name of ValoXis is close to getting an alpha of UT for the Nexus 5, but he's having complications with stuff...
<shiggitay> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2594874 <== the thread
<shiggitay> Also is anyone porting UT for the LG GPad 8.3? :)
<Vars> hello!
<robbyf_> no ota updates since Dec 23rd?
<RobbyF> r79
<Vars> I want to install ubuntu touch on a lg nexus 5, but i haven't see any information around
<Vars> any one?
<RobbyF> it's not officially supported by canonical
<RobbyF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Vars> so Nexus 5 not supported and S3 is WIP
<Vars> ok. did any one know about ubuntu phones? like the ubuntu edge
<RobbyF> They are all community driven so it's up to us
<RobbyF> edge never came to be
<Vars> yeah it only made 12 million
<Vars> the goal were 30, unfortunatelly
<Vars> ok so then I got to wait
<Vars> Thanks
<RobbyF> your welcome.
<taiebot> anyone having a how to in order to troubleshoot mobile connection on UT? what should i look for ? I am using a nexus 4 and my mobile provider is vectone http://www.vectonemobile.co.uk/
<daker> RobbyF: ?
<daker> RobbyF: which channel ?
<FuLgOrE> hi. did you see this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2594874 regarding Nexus 5 Port already?
<popey> RobbyF: expect updates this coming week
<popey> RobbyF: much of the company was on vacation for the last two weeks
<EgyParadox> Hello, how can I remove the dual boot app?, my device is boot looping and I cannot boot into recovery
<m_strNick> EgyParadox: only bootloader ?
<EgyParadox> The boot animation runs continuously, after the Google logo shows
<EgyParadox> is shown*
<m_strNick> EgyParadox: but you can not adb in at this point to start the recovery ?
<m_strNick> Or can you get to bootloader then go to recovery
<EgyParadox> When I start the recovery Ubuntu Touch starts
<EgyParadox> I tried reflashing the recovery it didn't work
<m_strNick> EgyParadox: that was next question
<m_strNick> EgyParadox: just Ubuntu's or did you try twrp or clockworkmod ?
<EgyParadox> clockworkmod
<m_strNick> EgyParadox: what kinda device is this ?
<zer01> hello, how stable is the use of vpn on ubuntu phone ? anyone tried out yet ? and btw when (estimated) are the first phone sales going to start ?
<EgyParadox> I tried flashing it
<EgyParadox> maguro
<m_strNick> ok
<EgyParadox> The device suddenly started to bootloop I do not know why without even rebooting
<m_strNick> EgyParadox: I hate to say it but if twrp or what ever is not working sounds like fastboot time
<m_strNick> EgyParadox: did you make the device writable and upgrade it ?
<m_strNick> Ubuntu part that is ^^
<EgyParadox> writable how?
<EgyParadox> I didn't upgrade anything
<m_strNick> EgyParadox: huh that is odd
<m_strNick> EgyParadox: no remounting or anything also ?
<EgyParadox> no
<EgyParadox> but that was long time ago
<m_strNick> huh
<m_strNick> EgyParadox:  you can not get to bootloader then flash clockwork or twrp  and reboot the thing to see if new recovery is there. Or install a new bootloader from fastboot ?
<EgyParadox> I tried to flash clockwork using adb
<m_strNick> Like run the Daulboot installer script again
<m_strNick> I am not sure if that will install a new bootloader  again or if it looks to see if it is there and reinstalls ect.
<m_strNick> daul boot script that is
<m_strNick> EgyParadox: you have to flash recovery with fastboot and not adb
<EgyParadox> I used both
<m_strNick> fastboot flash recovery <Your recovery image>               from bootloader
<EgyParadox> I can use adb shell, if I know how to remove the dual boot app using the shell that would be great.
<m_strNick> EgyParadox: I do not I am sure that you are going to need a new bootloader also
<m_strNick> but one can unistall with adb   http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12949609/android-uninstall-through-adb-shell-command   but really sounds like you need a new bootloader and reovery and maybe image also
<cwayne> thomi, ping
<thomi> hello cwayne
<cwayne> thomi, hiya, so i've run into a bit of an issue with the way autopilot is launching apps on touch
<cwayne> namely, gallery-app isn't launched with upstart, so it doesn't have the right environment variables setup
<thomi> what's that?
<thomi> cwayne: AP supports upstart, so probably the gallery app tests just need to call 'launch_click_package' instead of 'launch_test_application'
<cwayne> thomi, right, i tried that, but gallery-app isn't a click
<cwayne> so it doesn't show up in click list
<thomi> ahhh
<cwayne> so i've got some ideas for how to fix, but i don't have all the pieces yet
<cwayne> thomi, my thinking is to get the PID, instead of doing initctl status application-click, we can just run upstart-app-pid
<thomi> right.
<thomi> cwayne: so it should be pretty easy to hack upstart app support into AP itself, and that's been on the cards for a while now anyway.
<thomi> however
<cwayne> and perhaps we can pass app_id to launch_click_package
<thomi> if you want for that, you'll need to wait for an AP release, which can be a tortorous affair
<thomi> cwayne: I can try and get it done this week, if you can send me an email detailing how it ought to be launched. Fingers crossed that means that you should see it in distro by late next week (i'm guessing)
<cwayne> hmm, i'd forgotten how difficult it is to get AP released
<thomi> yeah, but it'll need to happen sooner or later. The only question that remains is whether or not you want to hack something into the test suite in the mean time.
<cwayne> thomi, i fear it might be a necessary evil though, as this would be the proper fix
<thomi> exactly
<cwayne> thomi, yeah, i'd rather do 'the right thing' though rather than a hack
<cwayne> i think we've been relying a bit too much on hacks, and blaming too many things on 'flaky AP tests' :)
<thomi> cwayne: I couldn't agree more. I didn't mean 'instead of', I meant 'as well as, and them remove it when the real thing lands'
<cwayne> right, of course
<thomi> depends on how bad the problems are in the GA tests I suppose
<cwayne> well, it's only in the touch_custom suite
<thomi> ahh, I see
<cwayne> but the real problem is that the way we're testing GA now is not really the way it's actually run by a user
<thomi> right
<cwayne> that is, when a user launches GA, it uses upstart, but the test doesnt
<cwayne> which, frankly, is not good IMHO
<thomi> so, can you send me the details of the comand to launch GA properly, how to shut it down, and where to find the logs?
<thomi> I'll try and get to that this afternoon, after I've waded through ths sea of email
<cwayne> thomi, sure thing
<cwayne> it's actually exactly the same as any  click, it's just a different APP_ID
<thomi> thanks, I'll keep you posted with my progress.
<cwayne> thomi, sure thing, i'll include some of the stuff i've been trying out as well, perhaps it could be of some help :)
<thomi> cool
<shiggitay> FuLgOrE, yeah I posted a link to that thread earlier calling for help
<shiggitay> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2594874 <== the thread
<shiggitay> NNNEEETTTSSSPPPPLLLIIITTTTT
<shiggitay> FuLgOrE, ?
<shiggitay> I also tried to stir up interest in the HP TouchPad (tenderloin) UT port that was started last fall
<shiggitay> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=49151168&postcount=370 <====
<Tm_T> shiggitay: please no need to make noise over netsplit (:
<shiggitay> Tm_T,  :P
<shiggitay> aanndn they all come flowin' back in
<shiggitay> lol
 * shiggitay goes to search for food
<shiggitay> f0000000d~
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-29
 * shiggitay super pokes rsalveti 
<Neo31> hi, I need to include a dependency package available on ubuntu repository for an ubuntu touch app using a click package or another alternative. any help please?
<flipapy> the ubuntu phone, it also serves as a laptop right?
<k1l_> what do you mean?
<julienrbt> Hello, what is the phone with the best support of Ubuntu Touch? Nexus 4?
<flipapy> ok K1773R lets say i get my hands on an open boot loader smartphone, a nice big one like maybe a note 3, or if im really lucky a note 4. then i get ubuntu loaded on it. i can then connect that phone to a screen through an hdmi dock with some usb's for keyboaard and mounse, then i can use it as a computer right?
<k1l_> nexus 4 is the dev phone, yes
<flipapy> or if i get one of those boardless screens with a keyboard and a slot for a smartphone, they have one with a touchpad to, or just use the phone screen as a touchpad.
<k1l_> flipapy: i am not sure how good that is already included. and flipapy see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<k1l_> flipapy: dont think its easy as on a pc to put ubuntu on to it. its a very differnt job on ARM
<julienrbt> Ok thanks! the future phone with ubuntu touch will be supported by Canonical or the manufacter?
<julienrbt> (sorry for my english)
<julienrbt> and the nexus 4 will be supported by canonical for how long?
<flipapy> basically, i wouldlike to be ablt to link up my phone to a dock and use it as a computer, downloading files to a jump drive, writing documents into a cloud, watching netflix on a separate screen and some browsing research reading and irc. is there a phone that can currently do that?
<flipapy> idk. loks like i'm gona have to wait longer. :) its ok. this stuf  is pretty cool as is.
<flipapy> thanks for the help though k1l_
<hiob10hiob> Hey Guys, i have problem upgrading a wirtable image on my N7. It stucks at bluez. After rebooting my N7 hangs on the GoogleScreen
<hiob10hiob> This problem was repeatable. I had to reflash Android and Ubuntu
<hiob10hiob> any Ideas?
<hiob10hiob> Hey Guys, i have problem upgrading a wirtable image on my N7. It stucks at bluez. After rebooting my N7 hangs on the GoogleScreen
<hiob10hiob>  This problem was repeatable. I had to reflash Android and Ubuntu
<hiob10hiob>  any Ideas?
<julienrbt> hello
<julienrbt> The Nexus 4 will be supported for all future version of Ubuntu Touch?
<julienrbt> (or not?)
<nhaines> justCarakas: I doubt any phone will be supported for "all future versions" of Ubuntu.  What they *used* to say was that any given phone should make it to the next LTS release.
<nhaines> And then they'd evaluate from there.
<locusf> hello, I've been trying to get ubuntu touch to work on the Jolla device since yesterday
<locusf> now I'm at such a stage in which the graphics are trying to get started but nothing appears on the screen
<locusf> and I'm using systemd instead of the upstart
<locusf> since Jollas hardware adaptation layer requires a systemd unit to be run so its Android services initialize
<locusf> my question is, is this a recommended approach or should I really stick with upstart? My image I used was the latest vivid from ubuntu downloads, non-flip
<locusf> I'm currently using libhybris libraries extracted from the device, so its not the same library as was shipped
<beuno> locusf, I don't think the current phone codebase will work with systemd
<beuno> apps require upstart to run, IIRC
<locusf> beuno: okay
<locusf> upstart doesn't really get running well at all on Jolla
<locusf> it doesn't initialize graphics due to probably missing firmware
<locusf> also I doubt that the current libhybris stuff I have on the Jolla won't work out of the box with ubuntu system compositor
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-30
<ogi> Merry Christmas
<ogi> to all
<ogi> WIll someone tell me can i add ubuntu touch to my old model nexus 7 tablet
<lotuspsychje> !devices | ogi
<ubot5> ogi: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogi> its the old model .. i think 720p
<ogi> its with 3g modem .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices says wifi only :|
<lotuspsychje> you got the 2012 nexus7?
<ogi> y
<lotuspsychje> then you cant run ubuntu-touch sorry
<lotuspsychje> only 2013 wifi model
<saidinesh5> hey w00t
<saidinesh5> lol
<whitesn> excuse me, i have never done any porting before, I would like to ask whether or not it is possible to port ubuntu touch to an android device without kernel being released officially?
<ogi> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<aquarius> daker, can I override the user agent in a webapp? or do I need to create a tiny qml wrapper?
<aquarius> aha, this is an alex-abreu question, actually
<aquarius> alex-abreu, how do I override the user agent in a webapp? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1245465 seems relevant here but even after looking at the merge proposal I can't see how to do it :(
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1245465 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "should offer a commandline option to override the user agent in webapp mode" [High,Fix released]
<popey> aquarius: i used a wrapper...
<popey> for my shonky apps
<aquarius> popey, yeah, daker's post describes how to do that. But that's a hack -- it looks like there was that bug filed to allow overriding in a pure webapp and the bug's been closed as fixed, but I can't see how to actually *do* it :)
<aquarius> and the documentation is, er, short :)
<popey> i dont see it from that patch
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webbrowser-app/enable-per-app-ua-override/+merge/216749
<julienrbt> hi
<aquarius> popey, nor me, hence asking alex-abreu :)
<julienrbt> (I ask many questions because I haven't bought a devices supported by Ubuntu Touch) but, the best device is the nexus 4, how long will be supported by canonical? Should I wait or buy this? (sorry for my english)
<aquarius> ok, now spun up a tiny qml file, and stupid Amazon CLoud Reader is pretending to not work still. Next step: work out how to turn on the devtools inspector in an oxide qml app
<aquarius> this is a chrisccoulson question but he's not around.
 * aquarius pings coulson on twitter :)
<popey> julienrbt: I'd wait and get the BQ device which launches in just over a month
<julienrbt> ok, february, it is a good device? it will be supported by Canonical or Bq?
<popey> define "supported"?
<julienrbt> update by canonical
<julienrbt> (like nexus by google)
<popey> both really.
<popey> part of it is updated by us, part by bq AIUI
<julienrbt> :(
<popey> why ☹ ?
<julienrbt> so when bq don't want to update we don't have update?
<julienrbt> (so sorry for my english)
<popey> thats not how it works
<julienrbt> and the Bq is less powerful than the nexus
<popey> canonical do the updates to the base, bq only have a layer on top
<popey> there's not a lot in the performance between the two in my experience
<popey> I benchmarked them both with a couple of HTML5 games and got the same FPS on both
<popey> also, the BQ has an sd card slot which is handy
<julienrbt> ok
<julienrbt> and 1gb is ok?
<popey> yeah, would prefer more of course ☻
<julienrbt> it will be released in France?
<aquarius> ahahaa! WebContext.devtoolsEnabled ftw.
<popey> julienrbt: it will be available to buy online from BQ in spain
<julienrbt> ok
<daker> aquarius: i think you can now, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8642612/ (i didn't test it)
<julienrbt> you know how long the nexus 4 will be supported by canonical compared to the Bq?
<popey> julienrbt: i dont
<popey> daker: nice find!
<julienrbt> because with android, if we don't take a Nexus, updates come later..
<aquarius> daker, I have just written a little blog post explaining how, and linking to yours :)
<daker> aquarius: wow more backlinks :D
<aquarius> http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2014/12/30/enabling-the-devtools-inspector-when-using-oxide-in-an-ubuntu-sdk-qml-app/
<daker> aquarius: true it wasn't possible that time
<aquarius> it is now, hooray!
<aquarius> and a tiny little bit more documentation now exists
<aquarius> oxide is viciously underdocumented :P
<daker> well yes
<ssddkkaall> can ubuntu be made to run on galaxy s7580 w\o CM
<Mulklouv> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9645583/
<aquarius> woo, progress; amazon cloud reader needs localStorage enabled, which I now have done.
<aquarius> daker, I get about a zillion warnings like this; do you know what it means? [1230/141241:WARNING:quota_manager.cc(196)] Create directory failed for path
<daker> maybe it's related to localStorage that you have enabled ?
<daker> or you don't have enough space in you device ?
<aquarius> not likely to be space -- I'm running this on my desktop, which has lots of space :)
<aquarius> would be useful if it told me *which* path it was failing on :(
<aquarius> this does rather suggest that the localStorage stuff just flat doesn't work, though.
<daker> https://gitorious.org/blink/chromium/source/b95b1e69e27511760af4bba6a7326734980392fe:webkit/browser/quota/quota_manager.cc#L192
<aquarius> aah, maybe I need to set cachePath on the webcontext?
<aquarius> huh, I need a profile path.
<daker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1405844
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1405844 in webbrowser-app "Incorrect cachePath and dataPath set when using WebView with qmlscene" [Undecided,New]
<aquarius> ha!
<aquarius> yeah!
<aquarius> set datapath, that helps :)
<daker> yes i was going to say that https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/webcontainer/WebApp.qml#L43
 * aquarius affects-me's the bug
<ssddkkaall> how do you build ubuntu for galaxy 7580
<aquarius> almost perfect... just that Cloud Reader doesn't work in narrow screens :(
<rickspencer3> o/ all
 * rickspencer3 sips coffee
<aquarius> hm, I think that might be a showstopping limitation. How annoying.
<rickspencer3> aquarius, so, after your comments on my g+ post, I went back and added tests for qmltestrunner for my u1db
<aquarius> ooh, you hero
<aquarius> well played.
<rickspencer3> and realized how aweful terrible and smelly my api was
<popey> aquarius: you working on kindle cloud reader?
<aquarius> I can't work out for the life of me how to test push notifications.
<aquarius> popey, yep!
<popey> I know Elleo has had that working on devices in the past
<popey> with some significant hacks
<aquarius> popey, really? Elleo, ping :)
<aquarius> I have cloud reader working fine, it's just that cloud reader itself assumes your screen is wider than a phone
<rickspencer3> I really wish I wrote the tests first :/
 * rickspencer3 updates app for the store than refactors 
<aquarius> this is probably why you get the "use the app" thing and they don't support cloud reader on phones...
<aquarius> rickspencer3, yeah. This is, indeed, why to write the tests first. I get burned by this every time that I don't do that...
<aquarius> Elleo, is there source available for erudite?
<aquarius> Elleo, or, failing that (because it's a paid app, so no problem) how did you deal with screen width? in particular that cloud reader assumes you have a screen wider than a phone
<rickspencer3> wow, click package build at 9:38am, update approved at 9:39am
<popey> \o/ Robots!
<popey> number of clicks is climbing... http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/graph.png
<popey> bah
 * popey stabs btrfs
<aquarius> Elleo, aha, gitorious.org/erudite, winn0r
<aquarius> daker, what's the best way to add custom override styles to a page opened in a QML Oxide widget? Add a user script?
<alex-abreu> aquarius, yes you can w/ --user-agent-string= as a command line arg
<alex-abreu> (for the custom ua)
<aquarius> alex-abreu, ah, cool. that seems undocumented?
<aquarius> (even in the help...)
<alex-abreu> aquarius, you are running V?
<aquarius> alex-abreu, hell no. 14.04 :)
<alex-abreu> aquarius, it has not bee backported to 14.04, yet
<aquarius> alex-abreu, ah, OK, that explains it then...
<ssddkkaall> have a samsumg 7580 lying around; looks like a souped up rbpi can buntu be installed on this thimg
<aquarius> yeahhhhhh! cloud reader success!
<aquarius> huh, daker, that bug Elleo filed about dataPath is more serious than it looks, because the correct path doesn't even get *created* and so you can't save anything in it
<Elleo> aquarius: I have a vaguely working version of erudite for UT I can send you later if you like
<aquarius> Elleo, heya!
<aquarius> Elleo, I've got things working here, except that the stupid datapath bug breaks things
<Elleo> aquarius: not all of the CSS hacks from webkit work in the same way on oxide, so there's still some stuff that needs fixing after applying the scaling stuff to it (mostly dialogs go in the wrong place)
<aquarius> Elleo, I've done the scaling slightly differently from you
<aquarius> Elleo, but the principle is still sound, I think.
<Elleo> aquarius: ah cool, for my app that was having those issues I just ended up manually setting the dataPath and cachePath from in the webcontext by addign a function as a C++ extension that reads the QStandardPaths stuff
<ssddkkaall> bump
<aquarius> Elleo, irritatingly, as far as I can tell, the correct path (/home/phablet/.cache/org.kryogenix.Seshat) doesn't even get created, so even if I explicitly point to it, things stull don't work :(
<Elleo> aquarius: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/cachemere/trunk/view/head:/app/ui/BrowserTab.qml#L83 and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/cachemere/trunk/view/head:/backend/modules/Cachemere/cachemodel.cpp#L129
<Elleo> aquarius: ah yeah, I create those paths if they don't exist elsewhere in my code
<aquarius> I can't do that from qml :(
<aquarius> call me Mr Irritable
<aquarius> I wonder if it works if I do a pure web app?
<aquarius> all I need is my custom script to fix up the styles, and a user agent override, and I believe they're both doable with a pure web app
<Elleo> aquarius: I'm also wondering if it works if the app id is set from C++ prior to enabling the QmlEngine, you'd still need a tiny C++ wrapper for that though
<aquarius> no C++ for me. :)
<Elleo> aquarius: oh yeah, and friendly warning; Amazon's lawyers may pester you a bit ;)
<Elleo> aquarius: but don't worry, they've been all bluster and no bite so far ;)
<aquarius> Elleo, that's why it's called Seshat. :P
<Elleo> aquarius: yeah, on my first release their IP lawyers complained about the name (Firestarter) which is why it got changed to Erudite, and then shut up when I explained it was basically just a special web browser
<Elleo> aquarius: but on the Symbian release the head of Kindle dev stuff moaned at me too, regardless of the name
<aquarius> orly?
<Elleo> aquarius: and then eventually also stopped talking to me
<aquarius> hrm.
<aquarius> that's a bit annoying.
<Elleo> yeah, I think part of their complaint was that I was charging for it though
<Elleo> I asked them if they'd stop hassling me if I made it free
<Elleo> and they just stopped responding, so I left it as it was and stopped caring
<aquarius> Elleo, ah, right, I'm not gonna do that for this, it's too simple
<aquarius> although I can't actually build a webapp, unusefully
<aquarius> :-1: error: security_policy_groups_webapp (Seshat.apparmor): found unusual policy groups: debug
<aquarius> but I do not have debug in Seshat.apparmor!
<aquarius> grrrrrrr
<Elleo> aquarius: that's normal
<Elleo> aquarius: QtCreator adds that automatically when you deploy via QtCreator
<aquarius> it's an exclamation-mark build error :(
<Elleo> aquarius: if you go to the "Publish" page and then "Create click package" it'll make one without debug enabled
<aquarius> and my user agent override isn't being used :(
<aquarius> alex-abreu, is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~webapps/unity-webapps-qml/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/data/all-in-same-folder/webapp-properties.json still correct?
<Elleo> aquarius: are you able to do CSS overrides with webapp-container? I didn't think that was possible?
<aquarius> Elleo, according to daker and alex-abreu, yep -- I can add a user script
<Elleo> ah, okay; cool
<aquarius> Elleo, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/8642612/
<aquarius> it is undocumented afaict :P
<Elleo> aquarius: I have a feeling unity-webapps are different to webapps-container stuff
<Elleo> aquarius: but I could easily be wrong
<aquarius> it works, though; it's injecting my user script (yay!)
<Elleo> ah, cool
<aquarius> but it is *not* overriding the user agent
<aquarius> so cloud reader barfs
<Elleo> aquarius: I thought there was a commandline switch for the useragent with webapps-container?
<aquarius> so did I think that
<aquarius> there is, afaict, not.
<Elleo> oh
<aquarius> hence using the webapp-properties.json
<aquarius> I might be wrong
<aquarius> it is hard to know because there is no bleedin' documentation for this stuff :)
<alex-abreu> aquarius, Elleo I cannot answer right (kids), but I'll get back to you a bit later (also on the datacache "bug")
<alex-abreu> aquarius, for devtools you can override & use the oxide context devtoolsEnabled (and optionally devtoolsPort & devtoolsIp)
<Elleo> aquarius: based on the code I think you should be able to use "--user-agent-string="
<aquarius> alex-abreu, yep, I worked that one out abou the devtools (and wrote a little blog post about it :))
<Elleo> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/webcontainer/webapp-container.cpp#L320
<alex-abreu> aquarius, in the webbrtowser-app there is a flag, and the ubuntu webview  plugin uses an env var to gather the values (easier for AP) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/Ubuntu/Web/UbuntuWebContext.qml#L86
<alex-abreu> Elleo, aquarius yes you can (--user-agent...), but the trick is that when you use the webapp-properties you then have to switch exclusively to it (even for ua override defs)
<alex-abreu> which is something inconvenient I plan to fix
<Elleo> alex-abreu: ah, didn't realise that
<aquarius> alex-abreu, I don't think that my user agent is being set by webapp-properties.json
<aquarius> alex-abreu, should the key be "user-agent-override" ? I think that isn't working...
<Elleo> aquarius: I have to head out for the evening now, good luck :) it'll be very cool to have the reader stuff working nicely on UT
<aquarius> Elleo, more news as it happens, and cheers for the pointers :)
<Elleo> I'll be following with interest :)
<aquarius> blimeym, I can't even find where th webapp model search path stuff even gets read
<aquarius> alex-abreu, when you're back (no problem if you're dealing with kids, they're more important) I'd like to try and work out why my user-agent-override in webapp-properties.json is being ignored :(
<aquarius> alex-abreu, ah. https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1379497 is the problem. The user agent override just plain doesn't work :(
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1379497 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu RTM) "[webapp-container] UA Override from an optional webapp-properies.json file is not set" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<aquarius> alex-abreu, ah. Also, a web app script is not loaded into every page that loads (including iframes); it's only loaded and inserted *once*, on the first page. Is that the way it's meant to work?
<aquarius> alex-abreu, sadly, that makes web apps which need an injected script and a ua override unpublishable, I think, because the click reviewers tools say "should not specify --webappUrlPatterns when using --webappModelSearchPath".
<aquarius> it feels a bit like nobody's testing this stuff end-to-end. :(
<aquarius> I know that's an unfair criticism, of course.
<popey> perhaps that's why it's not documented?
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1406643 filed anyway.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1406643 in webbrowser-app "Webapps requiring a content script and a UA override are unpublishable in the click store" [Undecided,New]
<aquarius> popey, if that's the case, if webapps with UA overrides are just not supported yet, then OK; I'd just like someone to say "don't bother writing these for a few months". :(
<aquarius> my amazon cloud reader app works now fine, but the click reviewers tools reject it in favour of insisting I take an approach which doesn't actually work :(
<popey> ☹
<popey> does it reject in the store?
<aquarius> I don't know. I am loath to upload something to the dtore which is explicitly disallowed by the review tools, even if the review tools are wrong.
<aquarius> I can try it, I suppose, but I'm worried it might break things.
<popey> well the same tools run on the store to be fair so it should reject
<aquarius> and in theory it *ought* to bin it.
<popey> the click works though?
<popey> you dont have to publish it
<aquarius> hrm. The publish pane in Ubuntu SDK complains because the review tools fail. I didn't try actually building the click by hand and installing it
<aquarius> I shall try that.
<aquarius> ok, the click works, afaict
<aquarius> want to try it?
<popey> sure
<aquarius> http://kryogenix.org/random/org.kryogenix.seshat_0.1_all.click
<aquarius> it is possible that it doesn't work if you have to log in first, and I can't find a way of clearing a webapp's stored data :(
<popey> aquarius: https://imgur.com/BpXCqfD
<aquarius> what?
<aquarius> dammit.
<aquarius> it works for me in the emulator :(
<aquarius> that means that the user agent override isn't being applied.
<aquarius> and I try to apply it *twice*, once in the desktop file (which should work) and once in the json overrides file (which ought to work and doesn't because of bug #1379497)
<ubot5> bug 1379497 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu RTM) "[webapp-container] UA Override from an optional webapp-properies.json file is not set" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379497
<aquarius> popey, can you see the console output from it, somehow?
<popey> sure
<aquarius> can you pastebin that?
<popey> aquarius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9647457/
<aquarius> ok, so overriding in the json file doesn't work because of the bug, and overriding in the desktop file is being ignored.
<aquarius> so, it is just flat not possible to build a webapp with an overridden user agent right now.
<popey> bummer
<aquarius> and it's not possible to embed oxide in a pure qml app and do it that way either because of bug #1405844
<ubot5> bug 1405844 in webbrowser-app "Incorrect cachePath and dataPath set when using WebView with qmlscene" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1405844
<aquarius> so, nothin' works. Oh well. There's a day I'm not gonna get back, then. :(
<popey> ☹
<daker> aquarius: why ? you can set the useragent manually
<aquarius> daker, how? not in a web app, as far as I'm aware
<daker> aquarius: http://daker.me/2014/05/how-to-use-oxide-in-your-ubuntu-qml-application.html
<daker> UserAgent section
<aquarius> daker, https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1405844 means that I can't use Oxide in a QML app.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1405844 in webbrowser-app "Incorrect cachePath and dataPath set when using WebView with qmlscene" [Undecided,New]
<aquarius> hence me trying to use a web app
<aquarius> (also, this is clearly a webapp job; I don't need a qml wrapper here)
<daker> ah yes :/
<aquarius> daker, hence I am blocked from progress. Hence sad face. :(
<daker> i see
<nhaines> This is also why I can't use the Amazon Cloud Reader on Ubuntu.
<aquarius> nhaines, that's precisely what I've been trying to fix.
<aquarius> and I can make the cloud reader work perfectly
<aquarius> right here
<aquarius> it works
<aquarius> hooray
<aquarius> I just can't build the app which uses it because the user agent override, which works in my development version, is broken on the actual system.
<aquarius> otherwise, it works :(
<nhaines> aquarius: \o/
<aquarius> http://screencloud.net/v/5GJF and http://screencloud.net/v/5GJF
<aquarius> you are welcome to the code if you want it :)
<aquarius> but (a) user agent overrides don't work in a webapp-properties.json file (bug #1379497), (b) you can specify a user agent override on the .desktop file Exec line but (i) that gets rejected by the click review tools (bug #1406643) and (ii) works on my 14.04 machine and in my emulator but doesn't work on popey's more up-to-date device, and (c) I can't just make my own QML wrapper because Oxide can't save any data b
<aquarius> ecause it gets the data path wrong (bug #1405844).
<aquarius> all paths to success are blocked.
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1379497 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379497). The error has been logged
<ubot5> bug 1406643 in webbrowser-app "Webapps requiring a content script and a UA override are unpublishable in the click store" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1406643
<ubot5> bug 1405844 in webbrowser-app "Incorrect cachePath and dataPath set when using WebView with qmlscene" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1405844
<aquarius> Elleo got around problem (c) by writing a small C++ thing to get the paths correctly, but I'm not doing that.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-31
<aquarius> er, https://screencloud.net/v/1Pwx is the second screenshot ;)
<nhaines> aquarius: thanks!  I'll take a look at it.
<aquarius> nhaines, lp:~sil/+junk/seshat
<nhaines> aquarius: you going to buy a bq aquarius to bring to SCALE?  ;)
<aquarius> I am hoping to have one by then, yes :)
<nhaines> Cool.  I might have to ask you to loiter around the Ubuntu booth if you have some time.  I'll just have my Nexus 5.
<aquarius> nhaines, I may be able to find some time to do that :)
<nhaines> aquarius: that would be super.  Much appreciated.  :)
<nhaines> Ubuntu phones have been the hot topic at the booth for the last two years.
<aquarius> having one to show off would be useful, indeed :)
<nhaines> aquarius: the first year I had my Galaxy Nexus, and last year Canonical shipped a couple of Nexus 4s with jose and I had my Nexus 5.  But yeah, if the "real" thing comes out a week before SCALE, people are going to be harassing me about it, hehe.
<aquarius> yes indeed!
<aquarius> so I should hopefully be able to help out at least a little, there :)
<nhaines> Well, that's super generous of you and I really appreciate it.  :)
 * nhaines still plays to harass jorge about phones though.
<aquarius> ya. I can't promise I'll be around for long; we have to prep for Live Voltage
<aquarius> and I have actually submitted a talk, although I've not yet heard whether it's been accepted!
<nhaines> aquarius: oh, well, we'll be there Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.  But I'll definitely be there for Live Voltage!
<jose> I'll be there Thursday too
<nhaines> jose: I'll be there Thursday too, once I figure out what's going on, but the booth is just Fri-Sun.  :)
<aquarius> \m/
<aquarius> you know it makes sense
<aquarius> BV live show. Excellent :)
<nhaines> aquarius: It's going to be so awesome.  :)
<nhaines> I haven't been able to harass Jono live in front of an audience since last SCALE.  Or since the Ubuntu Q&As.
<justCarakas> already a happy new year for everyone
<uhhimhere> hi how hard is it to get basic kernel/rootfs running on a samsung 7580(broadcom bcm28155)
<uhhimhere> with usb keyboard support
<uhhimhere> anyone?
<popey> uhhimhere: nobody about really, holiday time.
<uhhimhere> oh yeah
<uhhimhere> duh
<uhhimhere> what do you think?
<popey> no idea
<aquarius> Elleo, ping about your little c++ thing that works around the oxide datapath bug
<julienrbt> Hello!
<Elleo> aquarius: pong?
<zerocool> happy new year everybody
<Guest96055> hello
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-01
<mohamadf> hello. where can i find ubuntu touch zip file for Galaxy S1?
<nhaines> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mohamadf> thanks. ok! this is page of Galaxy S1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/galaxysmtd
<mohamadf> but its empty! where i can find the ROM?
<nhaines> mohamadf: if it's not there, we don't know.  You'll need to contact whomever is working on the port.
<nhaines> But feel free to update that page with anything you find!
<mohamadf> ok. thanks. :)
<nhaines> mohamadf: do see the notes here: http://al.robotfuzz.com/~al/random/ubuntu-touch-galaxysmtd.txt
<mohamadf> no i dont! i'll read it.
<nhaines> It was on the S1 page, but a little inconspicuous.  :)
<mohamadf> it seems, this: http://al.robotfuzz.com/~al/random/ubuntu-touch-galaxysmtd.txt is just a guide to install cyanogenmod!
<mohamadf> thats right?
<nhaines> mohamadf: no.  It's how to build your own image.
<uhhimhere> can someone port ubuntu touch for the galaxy s7580
<nhaines> With a few months, 5 developers, and $100,000 I'm sure it could be arranged.
<uhhimhere> nice
<uhhimhere> i think i have 100000 lying around somewhere up in the attic
<uhhimhere> i have to clear out the bats first though
<uhhimhere> howbout this, you go ahead and get the ball rolling and ill go get the 100k
<uhhimhere> hey when compiling from menuconfig for a SoC should General-->Embedded system be enabled?
<uhhimhere> what tool should i use to make a filesystem.gz ?
<gam002> ?
<nhaines> !questions
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<uhhimhere> !port
<ubot5> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<uhhimhere> !kernel
<ubot5> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<uhhimhere> nhaines: hey where can I find the dts file for my device?
<gam002> how long will it take to finish the project for moto G ?
<uhhimhere> samsung has their own kernel available for download on their website; would the dts be in /arm/boot/dts?
<gam002> 1 year or more?
<nhaines> uhhimhere: I'm sorry, I don't know.
<nhaines> gam002: I don't understand your question.
<nhaines> gam002: oh, wait it got caught up in a couple of lines scrolling by.
<nhaines> gam002: the Moto G is not officially supported and is not being worked on by the Ubuntu developers.  You'll need to contact the community developers working on the Moto G port for more information.
<nhaines> !devices > gam002
<ubot5> gam002, please see my private message
<nhaines> !devices | gam002
<ubot5> gam002: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<nhaines> There may be contact information available there.
<gam002> i got here through that link
<gam002> how to check private message? i am new
<uhhimhere> how do i find out what kind of "!" messages a channel has?
<nhaines> gam002: I used the wrong command.  The ubot5 message here is the same information.
<gam002> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nhaines> gam002: If you use that link, you will see that it points to the XDA forums for the Moto G port, not here.
<gam002> nhaunes: its under work in progress
<gam002> nhaines:its under work in progress
<nhaines> gam002: we don't have any information that isn't on that wiki page.  For further information you'll need to talk to the ones doing the work.
<uhhimhere> nhaines: does ubuntu touch use upstream or device kernel?
<nhaines> Ubuntu uses the Ubuntu kernel.  The device kernel is loaded in an LXC container for driver support.
<gam002> nhaines: actually  it is in the wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices its is on the botton on the work in progress section "Motorola Moto G"
<nhaines> gam002: yes, and it links to the XDA forums as the place to determine more information.
<gam002> ook
<gam002> Thanks for the info
<uhhimhere> nhaines: what kernel does ubuntu use currently
<nhaines> uhhimhere: Ubuntu 14.10 uses 3.16.0.
<uhhimhere> ok thats quite recent
<uhhimhere> so what is relationship with CM?
<nhaines> None.
<uhhimhere> ok so the device doesnt have to have CM support to be able to run UT?
<nhaines> CM scripts were used as a scaffolding for the first public images, but was transitioned to AOSP fairly quickly.
<nhaines> Not that I'm aware.
<uhhimhere> !AOSP
<nhaines> I'm preparing to reboot at midnight for the new year, but I'll be back soon.
<nhaines> AOSP is the Android Open Source Project.
<nhaines> Just a note, I'll be rebooting my server in about 12 minutes for the new year, but will be back after a couple of minutes.
<uhhimhere> ok, why isnt teamhacksung.org online?
<uhhimhere> sprry
<uhhimhere> wrong channel
<nhaines> It's okay.  :)
<uhhimhere> so does UT have an arm repository?
<uhhimhere> for software
<shiggitay> rsalveti,  :P
<aquarius> Elleo, hey, I missed your pong :)
<Makalak> hi guys, im trying to port ubuntu touch and i have everything setup, but i keep getting this error during compiling
<Makalak> undefined reference to '__system_property_serial'
<Makalak> checked android.mk and it has the right static lib and the file throwing that error also has the right include
<Makalak> well, it seems i dont, for some reason whenever i try to google that error I get redirected to __system_property_get which is setup correctly
<venezuela> feliz año
<Makalak> if anyone would like the full error http://pastebin.com/QdvAPyBg
<venezuela> buenos dias
<sasha8787> Какие шансы установить сие чудо на htc one m7 привет
<Elleo> aquarius: heya
<aquarius> Elleo, hey, pal. You said you had a little C++ thing that worked around the datapath bug
<aquarius> Elleo, that'd be a useful thinrd-party binary independent component for nik90_'s component store, I think
<aquarius> as would one which runs an external command, which I'm fiddling with now :)
<aquarius> I have a dream of doing "ucs install command-run" which downloads a tiny binary component and sets it up for you in the current project. No C++ involved :)
<Elleo> aquarius: yeah, I could make a quick stand alone qml plugin that exposes all the QStandardPath stuff, could be handy for people using content hub's file moving stuff too I guess
<aquarius> totally, yeah
<aquarius> the key point here is, in my opinion, that it's in ucs and one-command-installable as a binary, I think
<aquarius> saying "here is source" isn't *all* that helpful for most app devs, who are not doing a C++ project and won't know what to do with the source even if htey had it :(
<aquarius> although having the source certainly is useful for people who *are* writing such a project, of course!
<Elleo> yeah, I haven't played with ucs at all yet, will take more of a look at it
<aquarius> it doesn't exist yet :)
<Elleo> ah
<aquarius> it started as an idea in my head and then nik90_ got interested, although he's going in a slightly different direction from me
<Elleo> yeah, it'd be cool to have a sort of meta-community-SDK type thing for handy community stuff that isn't part of the core SDK
<aquarius> that's what I think too :)
<aquarius> the big issue in my head is: where does the index of components go?
<aquarius> I wish launchpad were searchable.
<nhaines> aquarius: you could alway reimplement the Ubuntu app store.
<aquarius> nhaines, I have no problem building the service.
<aquarius> I have a problem paying for its bandwidth and uptime :)
<nhaines> Banner adds and crowdfunding will solve all problems.  ;)
<Elleo> aquarius: well you could have an RSS file upload to launchpad that indexes everything
<aquarius> Elleo, um?
<Elleo> aquarius: e.g. for deepvision I didn't want to host image classifiers, so I did this: https://launchpad.net/deepvision/+download <-- the client reads manifest.xml to know what classifiers it can download from launchpad
<Elleo> (there's only one at the moment, so it doesn't make much difference though)
<aquarius> Elleo, certainly a component will need a manifest file which describes it. But something needs to index the contents of all the manifest files and make that index searchable.
<aquarius> launchpad can't do that, as far as I'm aware; it does not have code search.
<aquarius> github does, and would be fine for this, but I'm a bit loath to *require* github for it.
<Elleo> aquarius: yeah, but you don't need launchpad to do it, you just need a tool that can generate an index for you which you can upload to launchpad
<aquarius> I am ok with requiring the manifest to be uploaded to launchpad, because it's an Ubuntu thing.
<aquarius> Elleo, that's the thing: I don't want to host such a tool. It'd need to be online always in order that new components and changes to components are noticed and the reindex occurs...
<aquarius> I admit that it's less of a worry if the search index is a separate file which your client downloads
<aquarius> rather than an online search engine
<aquarius> on the other hand, that's not a very efficient way of doing it :)
<Elleo> well if the components have their own manifest the global one only needs to point to that, and then the component's own manifest records changes; for new components presumably there'd need to be some sort of manual process anyway to ensure rubbish/malicious stuff isn't being added
<Elleo> so you'd just have a tool that reviewers run like "add-to-manifest lp:mycoolcomponent" that updates the global manifest
<aquarius> sorta
<aquarius> I think the way I'd do it, if doing it your way, is that my component would have a manifest file in it containing its name, etc, etc, and then I'd upload my component to lp and do "ucs submit lp:mycomponent/manifest.json" which would send an http request to ucs-indexer.com and pass that URL -- ucs-indexer.com would then fetch that URL, update the BigListOfAllComponents.json, and upload that to lp:ucs-indexer/bigl
<aquarius> ist.json. Then when a user does "ucs search whatever", the first thing the ucs tool does is download lp:ucs-indexer/biglist.json and then do all the searches etc locally
<aquarius> sorta like how deb archives work.
<aquarius> I was originally imagining that it'd be an online service.
<aquarius> that did the searches and returned results
<aquarius> but your idea is interesting!
<Elleo> :)
<aquarius> can you get a zip file of a branch HEAD from launchpad?
<Elleo> not sure, it's not something I've tried before; can't see anything obvious in the UI
<aquarius> aha!
<aquarius> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/deepvision/trunk/revision/16?start_revid=16 - download tarball
<aquarius> so that'd be your download URL
<Elleo> ah, cool
<aquarius> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/deepvision/trunk/tarball works, nicely, and gets HEAD
<Elleo> cool
<aquarius> although... can you store binaries without code in LP? I don't think so. Hm.
<aquarius> (not without paying, anyway.)
<aquarius> and I don't want the code. (it needs to be easily available, but I don't want it in my project.)
<aquarius> so maybe not LP...
<Elleo> didn't realise there were restrictions on uploading binaries
<aquarius> there aren't
<aquarius> but if you make a project which is *only* binaries, then it's not open source
<Elleo> ah, right
<aquarius> which means that you need a paid LP account :)
<aquarius> is making a separate branch with only the binaries in too much hassle for component publishers, do you think?
<Elleo> would it be so bad to have the project being the source but also containing a zip file with the binaries in?
<Elleo> so ucs install grabs just mycoolcomponent.zip from lp:mycoolcomponent
<aquarius> oh, so "ucs install elleo" fetches the download URL, gets binaries.zip out of it, and throws away the rest?
<aquarius> that might work.
<aquarius> or, even... you provide a download URL in the manifest which points directly at the binaries.zip
<aquarius> sneaky.
<Elleo> if binaries.zip is always the project name you might not even need to do that
<aquarius> hrm
<aquarius> project name according to the manifest file, you mean.... maybe, yeah
<aquarius> (not according to LP. People should not *have* to publish on LP, and should be able to use +junk branches even if they do)
<Elleo> ah, right
<aquarius> my plan is to make component names be elleo/datapathfixer rather than just datapathfixer, so a component name doesn't have to be globally unique; php composer does that, and I think it's a better idea than just a name. I think. There is a problem of where the name comes from, though.
<Elleo> what's the problem with where names come from?
<aquarius> how do I stop you creating a package named sil/whatever?
<Elleo> ah right
<aquarius> :)
<Elleo> if it was limited to one location like launchpad *or* github it could be done via their usernames
<aquarius> even if usernames aren't in the package name, we still need them in order that you can't upload new versions of my packages.
<Elleo> but with both (or more) I could just sneakily duplicate your launchpad username on github
<aquarius> yeah
<Elleo> if we reintroduced a webservice element we could use email addresses with an email verification stage
<Elleo> so it become elleo@gnu.org/mycoolcomponent
<aquarius> the issue there is: I am loath to *require* launchpad (because lots of people don't use it and don't want to), but I don't want to really make an Ubuntu-specific service depend on a code environment which *isn't* launchpad
<Elleo> and then when uploading I get an email to elleo@gnu.org asking me to confirm the upload
<aquarius> thought: if you are a component developer, then you must have an Ubuntu One login account so that you can install apps.
<aquarius> which means that you have an LP account, doesn't it?
<aquarius> I am honestly not sure whether they are still the same thing under the covers.
<Elleo> yeah, I'm not certain
<aquarius> who would know? Canonical ISD, as was. pindonga, perhaps
<aquarius> ok. for the moment, stipulate that the system is launchpad-based.
<aquarius> so the web service to which you submit package manifest URLs requires lp: URLs, but it does not actually have to maintain any state (so you don't log in to it or anything).
<aquarius> That makes it much, much easier to run.
<Elleo> if that were the case then the <user> part of <user>/<component> could be the repository owner
<aquarius> totally, yep
<Elleo> which then has the bonus of allowing groups
<aquarius> then the security issue is that in order to submit a package lp:someapp/path/ubuntu_component_store.json you have to have the ability to write to lp:someapp
<aquarius> I suppose technically I could cause trouble by submitting stuff that's in LP but not in the store yet, but that's pretty edge-casey so I don't care about that. :)
<Elleo> yeah, I guess the web service would reject anything without an ubuntu_component_store.json
<aquarius> ya
<Elleo> so you could only submit something belonging to someone else that isn't in the store if they're got it into a state where it could be in the store already
<aquarius> indeed
<aquarius> that's why I'm not worried about that :)
<aquarius> so, procedure is this: I write a component. I then compile it for arm and amd64 and create mycomponentname.zip containing bin/amd64/mycomponentname.so and bin/arm/mycomponentname.so, put that at the top level of the component, create ubutnu_component_store.json which looks like {"name": "sil/mycomponent", "description": "whatever"} and put *that* at the top level too, then bzr push the whole lot to lp:~sil/anypro
<aquarius> ject/anybranch ... and then "ucs submit lp:~sil/anyproject/anybranch", which sends that LP URL to the service.
<aquarius> the service fetches lp:~sil/anyproject/anybranch/ubuntu_component_store.json and (assuming it's correct), adds/updates its copy of AllTheComponents.json and then uploads that to LP.
<aquarius> does that make sense?
<Elleo> yep
<aquarius> that works.
<aquarius> the client then downloads AllTheComponents.json before it does anything, and then uses that to deal with things, such as what the download URL is for a component, etc.
<Elleo> yep
<aquarius> I can think of two problems with this model. The first is that it is really tied to LP: it's basically not possible to generalise it to non-LP hosting.
<aquarius> and the second is that AllTheComponents.json could be really big if there are loads of components. But that's a ucs 2 problem ;-)
<Elleo> also I still think it needs to have a review stage, I'm a bit concerned about everyone using "MyAwesomeLoginComponent" that secretly emails everyone's passwords to sil@kryogenix.org ;)
<Elleo> the .zip should possible be built from source in the review stage
<aquarius> that's a problem, right enough, but I think it should be out of scope. Because it is a problem entirely composed of stop energy.
<aquarius> we do not have the resources to do manual review. The first version of the Ubuntu app store proved that.
<Elleo> okay, but remember this conversation when I'm emptying your bank accounts ;)
<aquarius> remember that the component will be running in an app which is sandboxed.
<aquarius> I can't prove that cutespotify doesn't raid my bank account either -- but the sandbox stops it from doing so :)
<aquarius> hence why I am not worried about review. :)
<Elleo> aquarius: it doesn't stop it from stealing your spotify password and sending it to me though
<Elleo> aquarius: and if there's a general component that ends up in a lot of network enabled apps it could be sending stuff to places even the app dev isn't aware of
<aquarius> no, it does not. And we may want some sort of ratings-and-reviews style thing
<aquarius> but this is ebay-style "don't use this component" reviewing, not pre-publication block-until-we're-happy code review
<aquarius> essentially that doesn't work until you hit the limit case, where you can only upload source and the server builds it for you. Which is what Ubuntu does, and is correct and the right way to solve this problem... but impossible if you're not CAnonical-scale :)
<Elleo> yeah, I guess
<Elleo> so, step 1) we create a company and get it to canonical size, step 2) we implement ucs
<Elleo> easy ;)
 * aquarius laughs
<quietschie> happy new year :)
<aquarius> Mike's Underpant Gnomes Theory Of Project Success :)
<Elleo> heh
<aquarius> question for you, though; given said zip file of binaries, what needs to happen in a project to make them accessible?
<quietschie> has anyone succeeded in getting ubuntu touch on a lenovo yoga tablet 2?
<aquarius> that is: what does "ucs install elleo/somecomponent" do after it's downloaded the binary zip and unpacked it into the project?
<aquarius> presumably they have to get added to some import path or something...
<Elleo> aquarius: I had a feeling that something was being done to have automatic imports from certain directories
<Elleo> aquarius: I'm not sure if that ever happened or not
<Elleo> aquarius: might be worth looking at what multi-arch click packages do, I think they might do something like that to select an arm vs amd64 binary correctly
<aquarius> Elleo, that's the fat binary stuff -- as I understand it, that's for your main binary, not for components. But I might be wrong there. And I do not know whether that has actually *happened* yet or whether it's still just being talked about. I was pushing for it to be done when I was there, which is 18 months ago :) I believe it's done now...
<aquarius> good point though -- if you *have* components, then the fat package stuff needs to work for them too, doesn't it?
<Elleo> yeah
<aquarius> as in: it should already work
<Elleo> I think nik90_ wrote something about creating fat packages a little while back
<Elleo> so presumably that stuff is working
<Elleo> I might be misremembering who wrote it though
<aquarius> *nod*
<aquarius> where does Ubuntu SDK put my compiled components when it compiles them?
<Elleo> http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2014/12/creating-mutli-arch-click-packages.html
<Elleo> ^ talks about having a lib/<arch>/ stuff
<aquarius> aha, yep, that was the plan, indeed
<aquarius> so it's been done
<aquarius> rock
<quietschie> lenovo yoga tablet? anyone?
<aquarius> quietschie, I don't know, I'm afraid.
<quietschie> thank you, aquarius. I tried different tutorials, but i'm afraid, fastboot oem unlock fails
<quietschie> also i don't exactly know, what fastboot does
<aquarius> quietschie, "fastboot" is for Android devices. That's not how you'd install Ubuntu Touch on a Lenovo tablet.
<nhaines> aquarius: or *is* it?
<aquarius> quietschie, the better approach for now would be to install desktop Ubuntu on that tablet (which you will find more help for) and then switch that desktop Ubuntu to use the touch interface (which is called "Unity 8")
<aquarius> quietschie, http://www.roytanck.com/2014/09/16/lenovo-yoga-2-13-first-impressions/ seems to give some thoughts on running Ubuntu 14.04 on the Yoga 2.
<quietschie> aquarius, thank you, i'll look into this.
<quietschie> aquarius, i think this link has other preconditions...i'm trying to get rid of my android, he seems to be on a windows system
<aquarius> quietschie, oh, it's an Android device? Sorry, I misunderstood then
<aquarius> quietschie, then fastboot *is* the way to do it... but it may not work.
<quietschie> aquarius, so i'm without hope?
<aquarius> quietschie, you'll need someone to have done a "port" of Ubuntu touch for the device
<aquarius> !ports | quietschie
<ubot5> quietschie: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<aquarius> bah!
<aquarius> not that one
<aquarius> !devices | quietschie
<ubot5> quietschie: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<quietschie> there is nothing listed
<quietschie> for my device
<aquarius> quietschie, the Yoga 2 tablet isn't listed on there. Ubuntu touch is only supported on certain devices by the Ubuntu team, and then there are "community ports" which are done by other people; it doesn't look like anybody's done one for the Yoga 2 tablet, I'm afraid.
<quietschie> aquarius, a port is a hard thing to do? How deep do i have to dig into the hardware to do a port?
<aquarius> quietschie, I don't know much about porting, I'm afraid. You'll need some pretty heavy skills, though; it is not a trivial thing, and it requires good knowledge of both the hardware and the Ubuntu kernel and startup process, I think.
<quietschie> ok...i'll rather create a webapp and use the android :) Thanks for your support, aquarius!
<aquarius> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DeprecatedPorting has some thoughts on porting, but it says it's deprecated and out-of-date. It should give you some sense of the skills you'll need, though, even if what it describes to do isn't correct yet.
<aquarius> quietschie, no problem. I like webapps myself, too :)
<aquarius> Elleo, hrm, it has just occurred to me that if the submit server is stateless, then the "ucs submit" request has to hang until the server downloads the json file and checks it. Which might take a while...
<aquarius> but I don't want a stateful server because they're hard to run :)
<Elleo> aquarius: it shouldn't take a massive amount of time, no harm in having the user wait a few seconds for feedback on their submission
<aquarius> you think? fair play
<Elleo> aquarius: and the server could be providing status updates while it's doing it ("Downloading manifest", "Verifying manifest", "Applying changes to global index", "Uploading global index", etc.)
<Elleo> as long as its clear that ucs is doing something and hasn't just hung I think it's fine
<aquarius> that's reasonable, yeah
<aquarius> ok, I need to work out how this fat package stuff works, and where ucs install should put things
<nhaines> "Reticulating splines", "Squircling squares", "duotoning graphics to aubergine"...
<aquarius> now not sure whether it should be called ucs or not; that was my original name for it, but nik90_ is taking that name in a different direction and that might get confusing
<Elleo> hehe
<aquarius> and I don't want some big pie-fight over a name because I'm not that much of an arse. :)
<aquarius> usc, maybe, for ubuntu sdk components. although maybe that's even more confusing ;)
<Elleo> aquarius: you could widen the scope to QML in general and call it qcs (QML Component Store)
<aquarius> I could, but I think I'd be doing the QML world a disservice there, because I'm only interested in Ubuntu... which means that I will happily make decisions that benefit Ubuntu components and break non-Ubuntu ones, possibly without even knowing that I'm doing it.
<Elleo> heh
<Elleo> VaaS, Vulnerabilities as a Service ;)
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> half the QML people in the world think that pure QML apps are a terrible sin and if you're not basically a C++ programmer then you should go away. I (and ucs) are very much not of that view ;)
<nik90_> aquarius: ucs is yours...feel free to take the name :)
<nik90_> In the limited time I made a demo concept
<nik90_> You can go ahead with merging your implementation as you see fit
<nik90_> I am not in the way ;p
<aquarius> nik90_, heya, pal!
<Elleo> nik90_: yeah, to avoid any possible confusion you should name yours "youcs" ;)
<aquarius> nik90_, the approach I've outlined above is rather completely different to where you're going with it
<Elleo> no way that could get confusing
<aquarius> nik90_, so I'm inclined to suggest that the two should have different names? what do you think?
<nik90_> aquarius: give me two minutes to type from my laptop
<nik90_> aquarius, Elleo: hi
<aquarius> or maybe we go with the approach I outlined in http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2014/11/16/ubuntu-component-store-redux/ ?
<nik90_> aquarius: yeah that was my thought
<aquarius> where community components are called sil/whatever
<aquarius> but I limit it to them being on LP, as above
<aquarius> I should write this stuff down, shouldn't I?
<nik90_> aquarius: you mean the components submitted by users?
<nik90_> should be hosted on lp/
<aquarius> nik90_, yep. Obviously your curated store is on LP, because it's an LP branch.
<Elleo> aquarius: IRC logs are basically documentation, right? ;)
<aquarius> but I'm proposing that my community store is also LP, because it means that the server can be stateless and doesn't need to run accounts and so on.
<aquarius> Elleo, that is precisely what I'm trying to avoid ;)
<nik90_> aquarius: that is fine by me
<nik90_> aquarius: what's your launchpad id?
<aquarius> sil
<nik90_> aquarius: you should now have full access to https://launchpad.net/component-store
<aquarius> nik90_, cool
<aquarius> gah, ucs is a shell script
<nik90_> aquarius: yeah we had this discussion before :)
 * aquarius laughs
<nik90_> where I asked if I should convert it into a python script
<nik90_> and you said I should wait for your revamp idea
<aquarius> yeah
<aquarius> which I now have :)
<nhaines> Everything should always be converted into a python script.
<nik90_> nhaines: yeah. The implementation I made at the time for the summit was just for demo purposes and works with limited set of users
<nik90_> s/limited/small
<aquarius> Elleo, maybe we don't need the binaries.zip -- just have a top-level folder in the branch called ubuntu_component_store, and then have ubuntu_component_store/bin/$arch/$whatever.so and ubutnu_component_store/qml/$whatever.qml ?
<Elleo> aquarius: yeah, sounds reasonable; could make a template for component authors that builds stuff in those dirs too
<aquarius> http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2015/01/01/ubuntu-component-store-redux-2/ written so I don't forget the plan :)
<Elleo> aquarius: looks good; small thing but the binary components would be shared objects (.so) instead of .o
<aquarius> oops
<aquarius> will fix that shortly
<dobey> ugh, compiled binaries in vcs
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-02
<Makalak> guys is ubuntu touch repo being updated?
<Makalak> since i cant seem to be able to get it to build
<Makalak> i keep getting error about certain files missing.... and after i replace them, that leads to more errors down the line... certain types dont match etc...
<JBar> Can I ask a Ubuntu Touch installation newb question here? I have already searched for an answer
<lotuspsychje> !devices | JBar
<ubot5> JBar: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<J_Bar> what chat room do i go to for ubuntu touch install questions?
<nhaines> J_Bar: depends on the device.
<J_Bar> I just installed ubuntu touch to my nexus 4. It went without a hitch. Now, do I need to lock the bootloader after I am done installing it, or is that not even applicable?
<nhaines> Not applicable.  Locking the bootloader just prevents you from flashing the device in the future (or until you unlock it).
<nhaines> Unlocking it will cause the phone to erase your user data, though, so unless you have an actual security concern, you may want to just leave it unlocked.
<J_Bar> Got it. Thank you very much.
<nhaines> You're welcome.  Sorry for the delay.  Have a lot of windows open at the moment.  :)
<henri> 1
<E524> Hi all, happy new year! i don't understand, if i have my device in Developer mode, how can i update the system and it's programs? is there a good read for that?
<E524> btw: i have dualboot on a nexus4 if this is important to my question
<jgdx> E524, you can use ubuntu-device-flash
<jgdx> however, I can't speak for dual booters.
<E524> jgdx: thanks, at least i have the key-word i have to search for. google will take it form here ;)
<jgdx> E524, right, I think that's in the phablet-tools package
<jgdx> which includes gems like phablet-screenshot, phablet-shell and phablet-config :)
<E524> jgdx: i see there is a lot to read :)
<srwood> #ubuntu-us-tx
<damn> help me seeting ubuntu emulator
<bentech4you> i have installed ubuntu touch on my nexux 4 from devel channel. how can i enable ssh access.
<bentech4you> ssh is running. but when i try to connect to that IP, i am getting error like no authentication mechanism or something liekt hat
<bentech4you> is here anyone ? please help me to fix this
<aquarius> Elleo, ping: you around?
<CarlosMazieri> bentech4you: you can do: "adb shell" then "sudo setprop persist.service.ssh true"
<CarlosMazieri> bentech4you: then restart the phone to sedw if that works
<Elleo> aquarius: pong
<aquarius> Elleo, ah, is ok now, I think I've solved it :)
<aquarius> but cheers
<Elleo> okay, cool :)
<aquarius> progress being made on the community component store, too.
<Elleo> aquarius: awesome
<aquarius> since you're good with Qt stuff, do you have a little time over tonight or the weekend when I can pick your brains about how best to set it up?
<Elleo> sure :)
<aquarius> sweet. when's good for you?
<Elleo> pretty much any time in the evenings or mornings over the next couple of days
<aquarius> oh! cool
<aquarius> well, then, here's the thing I'm trying to decide; what should "ucs install" actually do? Specifically, where should it put the component it downloads, and what do I the app developer then have to do to use that component?
<aquarius> I personally think that in a perfect world I'd do "ucs install elleo/somecomponent" from the command line while inside an ubutnu sdk project, and that component would be downloaded and put in the folder ubuntu_component_store/elleo/somecomponent/qml/SomeComponent.qml, and then it would magically end up on the import path so that in any other QML file in my app I can just import SomeComponent 1.0.
<aquarius> but I'm not sure if that's a correct thing to want -- I'm open to suggestions there -- nor am I sure if that's doable with qmldir magic
<aquarius> (obviously it'd work the same way for binary components)
<aquarius> how would *you* want it to work?
<Elleo> yeah, doing everything automatically might be tricky
<aquarius> Example: I create a simple pure QML app, with one main.qml file and that's it. I then want to add two components: sil/RedRectangle (which provides a Rectangle qml object which defaults to red, and is pure QML) and elleo/CommandShell (which provides a binary compiled CommandShell{} Item component).
<aquarius> So I do "ucs install sil/RedRectangle; ucs install elleo/CommandShell", and $SOMETHING happens. What would we then want me to have to put in main.qml to import these things?
<aquarius> 'import CommandShell 1.0'? ' import "ubuntu_component_store" '? something else?
<Elleo> aquarius: I'd guess ideally you want to set the QML2_IMPORT_PATH or qmlscene's -I option to ubuntu_component_store/elleo/somecomponent/ so you can just import "somecomponent"
<Elleo> which is something you'd probably do in the .desktop file
<aquarius> so you think it's: import "somecomponent"
<aquarius> not: import SomeComponent 1.0
<aquarius> ?
<aquarius> that is: we import a directory, not an actual component?
<Elleo> import SomeComponent 1.0
<aquarius> ah, OK
<Elleo> aquarius: I wasn't really thinking of that side, just the path imports in that example
<Elleo> and using QML2_IMPORT_PATH is probably preferable over qmlscene's options, since it'll be available to c++ apps as well then
<Elleo> but you're also going to have to make sure those files get installed in the click build dir, which in your simple example might be the current directory anyway requiring no work, but is more likely to involve modifying the cmake/qmake files generated by the SDK
<Elleo> since that's how most people are going to start their projects
<aquarius> hrm
<Elleo> which gets a bit more complicated
<aquarius> click build just bundles up the whole folder, I think?
<aquarius> QtCreator might pretend it can't see the files if they don't end up in CMakeLists.txt, perhaps
<aquarius> which sounds annoying
<Elleo> click build will bundle up everything that's in the dir it's run on
<aquarius> although perhaps we can do the equivalent of "include: ubuntu_component_store/* !important"
<Elleo> but QtCreator will do out of tree builds iirc, so it'll depend if those files get added to the dir QtCreator runs click build on
<aquarius> ah, right
<Elleo> you can probably have ubuntu_component_store/ containing it's own CMakeLists.txt and ucs.pro file or something, which we modify to handle all ucs components as they get added
<aquarius> yeah, it copies stuff to ../build-some-long-stupud-name-whatever-ProjectName-Desktop-i386-whatever
<aquarius> forgot about that
<Elleo> then you'd just need to detect if it's a qmake or cmake project and add add_directory(ubuntu_component_store) or include(ubuntu_component_store/ucs.pri) or something to the main project file
<aquarius> adding its own CMakeLists.txt which we dynamically update as components are installed sounds like a good idea
<aquarius> (this is one of the reasons why I wanted to confine it to a separate folder)
<Elleo> yeah, keeping it separate seems safest
<aquarius> actually...
<aquarius> the current folder is in the import path, right?
<Elleo> yeah
<aquarius> and stuff has to be on the import path in a folder structure which matches its name
<aquarius> so can't we just import ubuntu_component_store.Elleo.SomeComponent 1.0?
<Elleo> aquarius: I think we could if the qmldir defined the modulename that way, but I wouldn't swear to it
<aquarius> and drop a qmldir file in ./ubuntu_component_store with "module ubuntu_component_store" in it?
<Elleo> yeah, possibly
<aquarius> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtqml-modules-identifiedmodules.html *suggests* that this is the case
<aquarius> (we can even call it 'module UCS' which is nicer ;))
<Elleo> yeah
<Elleo> doing it that way would avoid namespace issues when people create two components with the same name
<aquarius> totally
<aquarius> this seems doable
<aquarius> I shall experiment to see if I have correctly understood import paths.
<aquarius> and the cmake/qmake stuff.
<Elleo> cool, let me know if you hit any snags :)
<aquarius> will do. Might be tomorrow before I get to it :)
<aquarius> this was helpful! cheers
<Elleo> glad to be useful :)
<wwwt> hi, i am new here
<popey> hello wwwt
<wwwt> probably question about samsung galaxy s3 has been rised few times but if someone show me the right way to move from android to ubuntu touch i promise to not ask more stupid questions
<popey> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> that page lists supported devices
<wwwt> ok, so the lastes version is from 2013?
<wwwt> latest*
<aquarius> Elleo, so, imagine you've done "ucs install sil/RedRectangle", and now you want to use that new RedRectangle component in your QML file. Would you prefer: import "ubuntu_component_store"; SilRedRectangle {}       or      import ubuntu_component_store.sil.RedRectangle 1.0; RedRectangle {}      ?
<aquarius> Elleo, I'm not sure I'm happy with either of them
<aquarius> maybe: import "ubuntu_component_store/sil" as sil; sil.RedRectangle {}   ? (not sure if that can even work)
<aquarius> Elleo, it'd be          import "ubuntu_component_store/sil" as Sil; Sil.RedRectangle {}             (namespaces have to begin with a capital letter)
<aquarius> nik90_, also interested in your opinion on that
 * nik90_ reads backlog
<nik90_> aquarius: I would imagine importing "Ubuntu.Component.Store.Sil" as Sil; Sil.RedRectangle{} would work
<nik90_> it follows the same format as the ubuntu sdk
<aquarius> ooh, you think?
<nik90_> import Ubuntu.Components.ListItems
<nik90_> as ListItem
<nik90_> and then ListItem.SubtitledP
<aquarius> that needs versioning, though
<aquarius> so it'd be: import ubuntu_component_store.sil 1.0 as Sil
<aquarius> which can't work because there isn't one version number for all my components....
<nik90_> hmm true
<aquarius> So your options are, I think, these three (but please say what you *want* to type if it isn't any of them, and I'll see if it's doable!)
<Elleo> aquarius: I have thought long and hard, and decided I don't really have a preference ;)
<aquarius> 1. import "ubuntu_component_store"; SilRedRectangle {}
<aquarius> 2. import ubuntu_component_store.sil.RedRectangle 1.0; RedRectangle {}
<aquarius> 3. import "ubuntu_component_store/sil" as Sil; Sil.RedRectangle {}
<aquarius> I do not like number 1; it means munging the component name to not have a dot in it.
<aquarius> tbh I like number 2 the most, it's just a bit verbose.
<nik90_> I would prefer option 2
<nik90_> but we need to plan out how the versioning of components would work
<aquarius> number 3 is OK, though, if everyone else prefers it -- my problem with it is that it *requires* capitalising the username, which looks weird.
<Elleo> aquarius: as far as verbosity goes 2 is less verbose than 3 where it counts in actual usage, since RedRectangle/Sil.RedRectangle is what you'll be using everywhere whereas the import statement only happens once
<aquarius> Elleo, yeah, and it's very clear where the component is coming from, too
<Elleo> and 3 gets worse with usernames longer than Sil
<nik90_> aquarius, Elleo: Btw it has to be Sil.RedRectangle{} when using that component in the code since multiple components could use the same name "RedRectangle" thereby leading to confusion
<aquarius> nik90_, component versioning is fine -- we'll require a version number in the community component's manifest file (and define a storage place for one in the curated components), and then set that correctly in the qmldir file I create.
<nik90_> ok
<Elleo> nik90_: if you have two competing ones you could still do import ubuntu_component_store.sil.RedRectangle 1.0 as SilRedRectangle to disambiguate
<nik90_> ack.
<aquarius> nik90_, duplicate names is not a problem -- if you ucs install nik90/RedRectangle and sil/RedRectangle, then you do: import ubuntu_component_store.sil.RedRectangle 1.0 as S; import ubuntu_component_store.nik90.RedRectangle as N; N.RedRectangle{}; S.RedRectangle{}
<aquarius> most of the time you won't have to -- only if you import two components with the same name but different authors, which ought to be pretty rare anyway :)
<aquarius> OK. We'll go with version 2. :)
<aquarius> is "ubuntu_component_store" too long, do we think? UCS would be nicer, but it's a bit more generic, especially since there must be a top-level folder named that.
<aquarius> and requiring ubuntu_component_store makes it a bit more obvious.
<nik90_> well you only require one import statement per file
<nik90_> so I would go with ubuntu_component_store
<aquarius> *nod*
<nik90_> with a dot if possible
<aquarius> OK, now to work out the harder bit, which is binary components and how to put them on the import path ;)
 * nik90_ goes to read aquarius blog post for recap
<Elleo> aquarius, nik90_: sorry, vm died so I probably missed stuff
<aquarius> Elleo, we decided that option 2 was best :)
<Elleo> okay, cool
<nik90_> Elleo: u dint miss much..option 2 and import with "Ubuntu_Component_Store" and not "UCS" as it is too short
<aquarius> I now need to work out where .so files need to live to end up on the import path :)
<Elleo> aquarius: for automatic multiarch stuff I think you're limited to putting them in lib/<arch>/ I guess you might want to enforce some naming on the libs to avoid namespace conflicts though
<Elleo> like libucssilredrectangle.so
<aquarius> Elleo, do you know how that works? is lib/$arch/ on the import path becuase Qt puts it there or because Ubuntu puts it there?
<aquarius> I wonder if I can do something with qmldir again as I have with QML things
<Elleo> aquarius: I would assume ubuntu puts it there
<Elleo> aquarius: but I don't really know anything about that side of things, that's just my suspicioun
<Elleo> suspicion*
<aquarius> aha, multi/lib/$arch according to balloons' click package thing
<aquarius> but that may be where it is in the click package but not on the filesystem
<aquarius> hrm
<aquarius> I wonder who knows about this stuff? Colin will know something but I'm not asking him because he is not the Man any more. I can never get good answers out of bzoltan_ ;-)
<aquarius> beuno, who knows about arch-specific stuff in QtCreator?
<aquarius> aha, balloons' multi-arch click package is instructive
<aquarius> although there is no multi folder in it, balloons, you big liar!
<aquarius> goldarnit, something somewhere does some magic to put lib/$arch on the import path. I do not know if that's even doable with a pure QML project which doesn't have any cmake files or anything
<aquarius> and it's hard to find information about this because half the docs, as usual, say that you should already have been using c++ and cmake and if you weren't then you are a loser. :(
<aquarius> tedg, ping about how Unity actually launches a QML app: in particular, I think it adds lib/$arch folders to the import path, but I do not know *how* it does this, and you might.
<nhaines> I think it also does a few thousand NOOPs before it launches the app.
<aquarius> nhaines, ?
<dobey> aquarius: i think they're added by qtubuntu plug-in
<aquarius> dobey, there is stuff in the cmake files to add bits to the import path, but I do not think that the default setup for such projects builds them as qml plugins; they're qml extensions, which isn't quite the same thing.
<dobey> huh?
<dobey> pure qml things are not arch specific so lib/$arch is irrelevant
<dobey> and i meant the plug-in to qt, not the qtcreator bits to make ubuntu-sdk
<aquarius> dobey, ah, that's useful; I didn't know there was a plugin to qt
<dobey> if you have pure qml components, then "components/" is added to the import path for those, iirc
<aquarius> dobey, more importantly, projects without a cmake file at all (that is: pure qml projects) don't put any folder for compiled binary plugins onto the import path.
<dobey> why wouldn't it have a cmake file?
<aquarius> nah, components/ isn't added by magic; you import it with ' import "components" '. I understand that bit of it :)
<nhaines> aquarius: just a slow launch joke.
<aquarius> apps which only use qml don't need a cmake file, and don't have one.
<aquarius> nhaines, ah, gotcha :)
<dobey> well, the sdk is cheating there and using the qtcreator .qmlproject stuff, sure
<aquarius> yeah. Third party components need to be an "Extension Plugin": http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtqml-tutorials-extending-qml-example.html#chapter-6-writing-an-extension-plugin -- a subclass of QQmlExtensionPlugin.
<dobey> i think all the projects created by the sdk, for "ubuntu" projects, should have cmake files, and be relatively similar. becuase right now if you create a pure qml plug-in then later decide you need to add some c++, it's a huge pain in the arse to do
<dobey> as you are apparently discovering
<dobey> :)
<aquarius> but this doesn't really deal with multi-arch stuff here; it deals with multi *platform* stuff OK, in that you define your plugin with a basename ("silplugin") and then Qt takes care of loading silplugin.so on Linux and silplugin.dll on Windows. But it doesn't deal with multiarch at all, which is annoying.
<dobey> "this" ?
<aquarius> so the Qt people are happy for me to build an app which can be deployed as-is to both Windows and x86 Linux, but not one which can be deployed as is to both ARM Linux and x86 Linux. Irritated.
<dobey> well, that's a bit expected
<dobey> you're trying to do something with ubuntu sdk apps
<dobey> the upstream qt docs doesn't know anything about ubuntu sdk apps :)
<aquarius> this is a Qt/QML thing; I'm not doing anything Ubuntu-specific here.
<dobey> what are you trying to do exactly anyway? you are pulling random .so files out of .bzr as "components" (or whatever you're calling them), have a pure qml project, and are trying to import them, but the SDK won't add the import paths you need to add?
<aquarius> sort of.
<aquarius> If the whole world was x86_64, then what I would do is just drop the libMyComponent.so into ubuntu_component_store/MyComponent along with a qmldir file which said "plugin MyComponent", and then everything's fine: a QML file in that project can just do "import MyComponent 1.0", and everything works.
<aquarius> The issue is that, of course, we need multiple versions of the component for different arches. So I *believe* that the Unity launcher executes a QML app with qmlscene and silently adds a "-I lib/$arch" parameter to make sure that the appropriate version of a plugin is imported.
<dobey> unity doesn't do anything additional to launch apps
<dobey> it simply does standard fd.o .desktop file launching stuff
<aquarius> it might be in upstart-app-launch or something
<dobey> i don't think it adds an -I to qmlscene
<dobey> you can verify that by running such an app on the phone, and just poking at /proc to look at the process arguments for the pid
<aquarius> or perhaps you're right and we do nothing at all in the launch process to put lib/$arch on the import path. If that's the case then either our Qt is patched to do it, or I can't see how any apps which import a plugin actually work (because the plugins aren't on the import path)
<aquarius> ooh, that's a good thought, looking in /proc
<aquarius> I'll do that.
<aquarius> well, hm
<aquarius> it is possible that we do something special for fat click packages, and I haven't got any
<dobey> but i'm pretty certain the "lib/$arch" import path is added by the qtubuntu plug-in to qt
<aquarius> that sounds useful
<aquarius> is that added on the phone only? or would it also be the case on the desktop?
<dobey> the plug-in should be installed if you have the sdk installed at least (not sure if it's installed by default otherwise, but probably is)
<aquarius> I should note that I have tried dropping a compiled plugin into lib/$arch with a qmldir file and importing it, and it doesn't work. But I do not know if it's not supposed to work or if it is and I'm doing something wrong :)
<aquarius> (specifically, the import statement doesn't find the plugin)
<dobey> oh maybe it's not installed; i see qtubuntu-desktop wasn't installed on my machine anyway
<dobey> at least i *think* that is what does the magic
<dobey> aquarius: if you have latest terminal version installed on your phone, then it should be a fat click i think
<dobey> hmm, or not
<dobey> or click is doing magic to not install the irrelevant arch directories
<dobey> but i suspect that's not the case
<aquarius> but *something* weird is going on with imports. Because if I make a pure QML app, and then make pure QML components which are qmldir'ed onto the import path, and then run it *with qt creator*, it works... but "qmlscene main.qml" from bash fails to find the extra components.
<dobey> right
<aquarius> finding how anything works in qtcreator is a nightmare, though
<dobey> look at your .desktop file and the .qmlproject file
<aquarius> not quite what I meant. In Projects > Run there's a "Run configuration", and "QML Scene" is selected, which is fine... but I can't find what the "QML Scene" run configuration actually *does*. It doesn't seem to be editable, or listable; I think it might be hardcoded into Qt Creator.
<dobey> if you build a click and install it on a device, does it work when you launch it from unity?
<aquarius> as in, a multiarch click?
<aquarius> I haven't tried that yet
<dobey> as in whatever you claim works under qtcreator, but not when running just "qmlscene foo"
<aquarius> good question
<aquarius> I will try that
<aquarius> also, there appears to be no way in qtcreator to list what a "run configuration" actually does, at all :(
<dobey> i think a) the .desktop adds an -I for some directory, and b) the qtubuntu-desktop plug-in does soemthing (but i don't know which code might be adding it exactly, or if it's just apparmor doing)
<aquarius> aaargh this is so infuriating
<dobey> eh, this isn't even a /hard/ problem :)
<aquarius> I both agree and disagree with that -- I am confident that what I'll actually need to do to resolve it is just add one line to one file somewhere and it'll all work. But this sort of problem, where you've got no idea where to even look, I always find a lot harder than ones where I know what to do but I need to work out complex stuff to actually do it :)
<dobey> you shouldn't have to look anywhere to make it work
<dobey> it should just work
<aquarius> I agree. Nonetheless it does not :)
<dobey> well, that said, i wouldn't expect opening a terminal and typing "qmlscene foo.qml" to necessarily work
<aquarius> I wish I didn't always come up with this stuff in the dead air period at new year. )
<dobey> well look at it this way. if you were doing the same thing with python, i wouldn't expect "python app.py" to work without adding the extra import paths either
<aquarius> yeah. I don't mind that much that extra import paths are being added; I mind that they're being added by invisible magic that I can't find :)
<dobey> are you trying to do something where you have a different import path, other than under lib/$arch, when running from a click package?
<aquarius> no. I want whatever I do to work everywhere -- I do not want to have to set things up twice, once for running from qtc and once from an installed click.
<aquarius> I am starting to believe that that's precisely how ubuntu sdk apps work, though
<aquarius> am trying the pure-qml-import-components-with-qmldir thing in the emulator.
<aquarius> aha!
<aquarius> it works in the emulator
<aquarius> but not with just "qmlscene main.qml". So we're doing *something* different somewhere.
<aquarius> small piece of knowledge, but useful.
<dobey> i still don't really understand what you're trying to do exactly
<dobey> meh, i forget how to make the proc environ file readable
<aquarius> you're right; no import magic going on with pure qml apps. It's all working correctly with just the qmldir stuff. Which is what I would expect to happen.
<dobey> so on the phone, QML2_IMPORT_PATH and LD_LIBRARY_PATH have the click package's lib/$arch directory
<aquarius> ooh! do they?
<aquarius> how do you know? looking in /proc/X/env or something?
<dobey> i'm guessing qtcreator probably adds the project dir to it
<dobey> yes
<dobey> ML2_IMPORT_PATH=/usr/lib/arm-
<dobey> linux-gnueabihf/qt5/imports:/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.ubunt
<dobey> u.terminal/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf
<dobey> gah terminals
<aquarius> ugh, it's all one big long string
<aquarius> ah, with nulls in.
<dobey> it's a PATH-style varaible
<aquarius> QML2_IMPORT_PATH=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/imports:/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.ubuntu.developer.sil.simple-ui/lib/i386-linux-gnu
<aquarius> indeed
<aquarius> there's the lib folder
<aquarius> so... what sets that, I wonder?
<aquarius> there's nothing in the click package itself that sets it. It's being set by *something* in the app startup process
<dobey> click-apparmor: /usr/bin/aa-exec-click
<dobey> that's what sets it
<aquarius> well found!
<aquarius> right. So that's how it works on the phone
<dobey> and when you install a click, the hook rewrites the Exec line
<dobey> debs are not a supported target for ubuntu sdk apps
<dobey> so if you want to do the same thing in a deb package, you need to manually add stuff to do that
<aquarius> I'm not worried about deb packages. What I want is for that same path to be added to the QML2_IMPORT_PATH when running the app from Qt Creator.
<aquarius> and how best to do that from a command-line utility
<aquarius> projectname.qmlproject has importPaths in it -- I think it'd be best to tweak that
<dobey> you could tweak the qmlproject yes
<dobey> (i told you to look at the qmlproject file earlier :P)
<aquarius> you did, and I did, and that's how I know it has importPaths in it :)
<aquarius> I was hoping there was a way to do this which worked in both places (in qtc and in the deployed app), but there clearly isn't. :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-03
<aquarius> not much documentation about .qmlproject files -- like, for example, does QtC only read projectname.qmlproject? Or can I create a second one and that gets read too? That'd be quite elegant.
<dobey> if you have multiple qmlproject files, they would be treated as separate projects
<dobey> ie, when you go to "open project" in qtc, you choose the .qmlproject file
<dobey> i'm /still/ not quite sure what you're trying to do. if this is for the ucs thing, then the thing to do to make it work properly in both places, is to have your tool add stuff to the .qmlproject's importPaths, and ensure that the components get propertly isntalled into the respective lib/$arch directories, when the click gets built
<aquarius> yep
<aquarius> I agree.
<dobey> or better, have your tool pull them into a lib/ structure, so you don't have to add all the separate import paths for each component and keep it updated (having arch-dependent paths in qmlproject file is not a great idea)
<aquarius> that's the plan, roughly, yep
<aquarius> I don't want to add arch-dependent paths to .qmlproject either, but I'm not sure it's avoidable.
<aquarius> huh
<aquarius> it already *has* arch-dependent paths in it.
<aquarius>     importPaths: [ "." ,"/usr/bin","/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml" ]
<aquarius> so I can't really go wrong with adding "./lib/x86_64-linux-gnu" to the end of that.
<aquarius> anybody who commits .qmlproject to source control and then checks it out on a different machine with a different arch is *already* screwed.
<dobey> oi
<dobey> wtf is /usr/bin in there
<dobey> oh well
<dobey> i should probably go eat and look wantingly at more car parts or something
<aquarius> right, that solves the problem for pure qml stuff, anyway
<aquarius> I need to actually implement it :)
<aquarius> next step: work out how to do this same thing for cmake and qmake based projects.
<aquarius> and then I'm good.
<aquarius> cheers, pal; that was helpful
<dobey> add cmake/UbuntuCompoinentStore.cmake
<dobey> :)
<aquarius> I believe that's exactly the plan, but I'm not good with makefile stuff, so I shall look at that tomorrow :)
<jmgallo55> hello everyone
<jmgallo55> can anyone point me to a place for new developers using Ubuntu SDK?
<aquarius> Elleo, ping about making an extension plugin :)
<Elleo> aquarius: pong :)
<aquarius> Elleo, do you have a clear idea in your head of how to build a QML Extension Plugin (http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtqml-tutorials-extending-qml-example.html#chapter-6-writing-an-extension-plugin) for all three architectures (arm, amd64, x86)?
<aquarius> and if so, do you fancy spending a little time building a tiny one and setting it up as a downloadable component to my instructions that I can experiment with? :)
<Elleo> aquarius: sure
<aquarius> Elleo, cool. Invent a component of your choice; what it is is up to you :)
<Elleo> aquarius: although, you can actually get something straight from the SDK to play with if you create a new app and choose "simple ui with c++ extension" iirc
<aquarius> well.
<Elleo> although it won't *just* be an extension
<aquarius> I have done precisely that
<aquarius> and I have a .so file which can run external commands
<aquarius> and it can be included
<aquarius> but I don't think it's just an extension
<aquarius> and I think we should make binary component be extension plugins
<Elleo> aquarius: the .so file will be just an extension (if it's based on the sdk template)
<aquarius> oh, really?
<Elleo> aquarius: but that template also includes an app and ui stuff that make use of the extension
<Elleo> which is what I meant by it not being just an extension
<aquarius> that's OK -- I can just pull the .so file out
<Elleo> yeah
<aquarius> which is what I've done, for testing
<aquarius> but I agree with you that we ought to have a template which builds these things correctly
<aquarius> and puts the compiled files in the correct place for the component store to recognise them
<aquarius> I've decided on that stuff not
<aquarius> now
<aquarius> I think :)
<Elleo> yeah
<Elleo> I'm not especially familiar with qt creator's template stuff, but I don't mind helping to figure things out if needed
<aquarius> I also know what to do to a pure qml project to make it import such a component from a lib/$arch location, hooray
<aquarius> I do *not* know what to do for cmake or qmake projects to make them do the same
<aquarius> if you do know, that'd be handy info :P
<Elleo> afraid not
<Elleo> I'd assumed it was all done automatically by some part of the runtime system
<aquarius> I may have a bunch of questions for you about that in a bit, then :P
<Elleo> rather than being related to the build system
<Elleo> perhaps its setting an rpath on the binary?
<Elleo> although it wouldn't be able to do that for pure qml stuff
<aquarius> nope
<Elleo> aha
<aquarius> to make an extension plugin available to an app, you put it on the QML2_IMPORT_PATH
<Elleo> just glanced at the cmake stuff for one of my projects
<aquarius> this happens differently in Qt Creator and in actual deployedness on the phone
<Elleo> and it has set(QT_IMPORTS_DIR "lib/${ARCH_TRIPLET}")
<aquarius> on the phone, the apparmor wrapper sets QML2_IMPORT_PATH to include lib/$arch
<aquarius> in QtC, for pure QML projects, projectname.qmlproject has importPaths set in it.
<aquarius> I don't know how it's done for cmake or qmake projects in Qt Creator, though. In particular, QT_IMPORTS_DIR is for compiling, isn't it? Not for runtime inclusion of QML imports.
<aquarius> although I may be wrong about that.
<aquarius> if it's *already* the case, that's great :)
<Elleo> not certain how that's used yet, just poking around a bit at the minute
<Elleo> yeah, I'm not sure what's going on; I suspect prodding the SDK folks would produce better results though ;)
<Elleo> that QT_IMPORTS_DIR setting is the only thing I can find in the cmake setup that seems in anyway relevant
<Elleo> can't find anything much in the way of docs for it though
<Elleo> I suspect it might just end up being used to determine where to install plugins
<Elleo> aquarius: have to head out for a bit now, but will be around again this evening
<aquarius> Elleo, cheers :)
<Takagami> G'morning all...
<Makalak> popey when is the new porting guide going up?
<aquarius> Elleo, nik90_, aha, I can now install binary components in pure QML apps, and install QML components too. Hooray! End-to-end working tests :-)
<nik90_> aquarius: wo that's fast!
<aquarius> nik90_, not really, man; the original proposal was last February :)
<nik90_> aquarius: well what you had in last feb was proposal + demo...now its working prototype work in the past few days
<aquarius> nik90_, I'm pushing this stuff to a new branch in the component-store project; at some point when you have time, I'd like to bring you up to date on what I'm doing so you know and can give me thoughts
<nik90_> sure
<aquarius> when's good for you?
<nik90_> aquarius: tonight, I will be out...does tomorrow sound good?
<aquarius> it does. I have set aside this weekend to work on this stuff :)
<nik90_> cool
<nik90_> tomorrow I should be free for the whole day pretty much
<nik90_> just ping me when you want to talk
<aquarius> Still remaining to do are: correctly handle adding community components to qmake and cmake projects; handle adding curated components to projects (should be easy); document the whole world; deploy the server :)
<aquarius> but I can, right now this second, create a new QML app with Ubuntu SDK, type "ucs install sil/GetHomeDir", and then add "import ubuntu_component_store.sil.GetHomeDir 1.0" to my QML file and get a new Launcher {} item which returns my home directory, which pure QML apps can't do.
<aquarius> hooray!
<aquarius> I think hooray, anyway :)
<nik90_> sweet
<aquarius> nik90_, am I right in thinking that curated components will only be pure QML?
<aquarius> nik90_, on the assumption that that's true, one can now ucs install curated components. :)
<nik90_> aquarius: yeah for now curated components will be pure QML since we don't have much people to review c++ components.
<stu_> Is r58 the latest versino of  Ubuntu 15.04? I do not seem to get any updates after that, but that release is 16 days old...
<stu_> Seems to be the latest entry in the cahnge log as well...
<gcollura> stu_, I think the development is on hold due to christmas holidays :)
<stu_> Ok, they certainly deserve some holidays -- I was mostly curious as to whether something changed (maybe need to update from where to update).  But looking around a bit more it is probably normal not to get any updates now.
<ogra_> stu_, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/ ... after the SDK team messed around with oxide the images are unbuildable since a few weeks now
<Makalak> ogra_: these are the main images right, system.img?
<ogra_> Makalak, this is the rootfs
<julienrbt> https://twitter.com/imslavko/status/551477294137483266 lol :D
<julienrbt> ops
<julienrbt> sry
<nhaines> ha!
<Elleo> aquarius: awesome :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-04
<Makalak> i just built ubunto touch for my phone and after flashing the boot.img and calling ./rootstock-touch-install, i rebooted to be stuck at the boot screen with HTC logo, adb works, but nothing booted, is there something im missing?
<aquarius> Elleo, if you're around tomorrow for the conversation with nik90_ then I'd love to hear your thoughts.
<aquarius> but it's 2am now so I'm going to sleep :)
<Elleo> aquarius: will probably be out a tomorrow afternoon/evening, but if I'm around will gladly join in :)
<Elleo> -a*
<aquarius> nice one. nik90_ said he was around tomorrow; I'll try and yank you both into a discussion where I explain what I've done and what remains, and wait fr you both to pick it apart. :)
<Elleo> okay, cool
<nhaines> aquarius: off topic, but did you ever make any progress with that qt datapath issue for the Amazon Cloud Reader webapp?
<Snizzo> anyone knows some tips to increase battery on utouch n5?
<nhaines> Snizzo: I suspect if anyone knew that, they'd include it in the N5 images.
<Snizzo> nhaines, that make really sense. Thanks for replying. I'd like to use utouch as DD :)
<nhaines> Snizzo: It's really nice.  If it had Bluetooth support, I very likely may have been using it as a DD too.  :)
<Snizzo> I'm writing from irc webapp right now and I'm anapp developer so I'd like to use it and develop every day
<amahoola> hi
<wirahetaubuntu10> Hello
<lotuspsychje> hi
<wirahetaubuntu10> I honestly dont know what this chat is for. Do you?
<wirahetaubuntu10> @lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> this is for all ubuntu touch discussions
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu running on tablets/phones
<lotuspsychje> !devices | wirahetaubuntu10
<ubot5> wirahetaubuntu10: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lappitoppi1> i hope i found right channel
<lappitoppi1> MY MOBILE BROKE I NEED A NEW ONE
<lappitoppi1> i waited as long as i could
<lappitoppi1> ;-)
<lappitoppi1> is there any with an not android linux on it???
<lappitoppi1> exspecially ubuntu ;-)
<lappitoppi1> cause ive to buy one NOW
<lappitoppi1> and i waited for release .....whole 2014
<nhaines> I suspect bq will sell the bq Aquaris in Germany in February.
<lappitoppi1> *sign* i need a phone and i waited so long and now ONE MONTH nooooooooooooo
<lappitoppi1> theres smthn about meizu hdys but i didnt read sthn instead of flyme
<nhaines> Yes, but no dates mentioned with Meizu.
<lappitoppi1> so if i would like to have a mobile with ubuntu on it I... wait(which i couldnt?;-) orrrrr???? buy which mobile which functions propably the best with self installed?
<nhaines> Nexus 4.
<lappitoppi1> k thx it will be an nexus4 thx very much
<uhhimhere> hi guys i have a project:
<uhhimhere> http://forum.cyanogenmod.org/topic/103336-dtsi-compiling-vanilla-linux-on-samsung-gt-s7580/
<uhhimhere> can someone help me out
<lappitoppi1> sry bothering again on nexus 4 its an android-kernel isnt it?
<nhaines> lappitoppi1: I don't understand what you mean.
<lappitoppi1> i mean ubuntu runs with android kernel
<lappitoppi1> im not an crack sry
<nhaines> Yes, after Ubuntu boots, it spawns an LXC container with a minimal Android kernel for driver support.
<nhaines> Other than graphics, sound, and Bluetooth drivers (maybe radio, too), everything's Ubuntu.
<lappitoppi1> kk ;-)
<lappitoppi1> bebe
<aquarius> nhaines, isn't something I can progress, the dataPath issue; it just needs to be fixed by Oxide. Elleo did say he had a C++ workaround, which maybe I can get him to package up as a component once I have a working component store ;)
<nhaines> aquarius: ah, I thought you might've been able to look at the workaround.
<aquarius> nhaines, not so far... and, honest truth, this *ought* to be a web app, not a QML app with an Oxide widget. I gain nothing by sticking it in a box :)
<nhaines> aquarius: well, you gain that it works.  :)  But I agree.  Webapp is way, way better.
 * aquarius laughs
<aquarius> that's why I looked at doing it with oxide.
<nhaines> I should've bookmarked the oxide bug.
<aquarius> having both paths to success be blocked was pretty frustrating
<aquarius> nhaines, https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1405844
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1405844 in webbrowser-app "Incorrect cachePath and dataPath set when using WebView with qmlscene" [Undecided,New]
<nhaines> Thanks!
<nhaines> I'm glad to see no one's done anything with it yet.
<aquarius> well, I was all poised to get quite irate about that, until I noticed that Elleo filed it on Boxing Day. So every day since then has been Christmas holidays :)
<nhaines> Eh, sure.  :)
<noob2> hi, i'm new and i have never filed bugs and stuff before. what would be the best way to complain about that updater-popup saying i have to restart which annoys me every 90 seconds?
<aquarius> noob2, you can file a bug about it, but it's that way by design: when you get warned that you need to restart, you really do actually need to restart. You can continue using your machine, but various subtle things under the surface are now inconsistent, and there is the potential for that to cause big problems later on; restarting fixes that.
<aquarius> noob2, you are only told to restart if an update you've installed actually needs it; most updates don't.
<noob2> aquarius: telling me one time is ok, interrupting presentations or movies every 90 seconds makes me want to change the distro
<nhaines> noob2: alternatively, don't run updates unless you are willing to restart if required.
<aquarius> noob2, hang on, perhaps I'm not understanding here. You should get a popup window with "Restart now" and "Restart Later" buttons (I think?). Are you saying that you press Restart Later and then it comes back 90 seconds later?
<noob2> yes, 'restart later' and then it keeps coming back
<aquarius> ok, coming back after 90 seconds seems aggressive, indeed
<aquarius> noob2, and this is running normal Ubuntu 14.04?
<noob2> yes, pretty default ubuntu 14.04
<aquarius> noob2, if you wanted to report a bug, then you can do so at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+filebug or by opening a Terminal window and typing "ubuntu-bug update-manager".
<noob2> aquarius: ok, thank you. i'll use the website, apport seems to collect to much personal data
<aquarius> nik90_, when you're around, let me know :)
<aquarius> Elleo, dunno if you're around either
<Elleo> aquarius: I am at the moment, but not for very much longer
<aquarius> Elleo, does http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sil/component-store/community-components/view/head:/docs/contribute-community.rst make sense to you?
<aquarius> (also, refresh and it should be wrapped better :))
<aquarius> oops, I forgot to define the ubuntu_component_store.json file. :)
<Elleo> aquarius: looks good to me; only query I have is if "bin/" should actually be "lib/"?
<aquarius> Elleo, the reason it's not /lib is that you may have things in /lib which your project is depending on
<aquarius> and then we can't tell the difference between "this is the thing I am publishing" and "this is stuff that the thing I'm publishing needs"
<Elleo> ah, okay
<aquarius> happy to rename it to something else, though
<Elleo> what about qmllib? or something like that?
<aquarius> that seems fine to me; I have no real preference for the name, so if you think that'd make it clearer, I'm fine wiht it :)
<Elleo> just a little concerned with bin/ since that's likely to be where compiled executables from the user's projects will go for fat packages
<aquarius> good thought
<aquarius> qmllib it is then :)
<nik90_> aquarius: hey, I am here now
<aquarius> nik90_, heya, pal!
<aquarius> basically, I plan to brain dump at you. How would you like to receive this stuff? :)
<nik90_> however you wanted to send it :)
<nik90_> aquarius: I am up for anything
<aquarius> nik90_, ok. Basically, what I've done is branched component-store trunk to https://code.launchpad.net/~sil/component-store/community-components. That branch has many changes in it! I shall outline them here, and you ask questions.
<nik90_> ok
<aquarius> 1. I reorganised things so there aren't a zillion top level things
<aquarius> that is: the app got moved into a folder called "app", rather than being at the top level of the repo.
<aquarius> that might screw things up for something you've done. I hope not.
<aquarius> 2. I moved script/ucs to script/ucs.sh so we still have it around, and wrote script/ucs in Python, because it's quite a bit more complicated now. :)
<aquarius> you can try it out; it implements ucs install and, newly, ucs search.
<nik90_> ooh nice
<aquarius> and it knows about both curated and community repositories.
<aquarius> two things missing, there: it does not implement ucs update yet (but if you ucs install a thing that's already installed, we'll just overwrite it)
<aquarius> and I have not touched the debian package stuff which is needed to make it a working package in the PPA. This is because I don't understand debian packaging, and no doubt that will have to change because it's now a python app which depends on bzrlib
<nik90_> ok I can fix that
<aquarius> 3. I have implemented the community server -- the place that receives "ucs submit" calls. Basically, to submit to the community store you publish an LP branch with files in a particular place, and then ucs submit lp:~sil/whatever/whatever. The server, which is currently at PythonAnywhere and is a simple Python Flask server, grabs that branch, does some checks, and then adds the new component to the JSON list.
<nik90_> aquarius: we can actually merge GallerySRC and app into one folder since they both require one other.
<nik90_> so one less top level folder
<aquarius> (I tried fairly hard to not touch any of your stuff in case I screwed it up :))
<nik90_> ok I will propose a merge against your branch later today
<aquarius> the community store is defined by the JSON list of all components. This list is, itself, stored in Launchpad, in a new branch, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-community-dev/component-store/community-components-json which contains one file: the big JSON list.
<aquarius> so when you ucs submit a component, the community server checks it's OK, gets the metadata from it, adds it to the big JSON list, and pushes the big JSON list back to Launchpad.
<nik90_> ok
<aquarius> when you do ucs search or ucs install, your local ucs downloads the big JSON list from launchpad and gets the component data from it locally, sorta like apt does with Packages files -- it then knows the LP branch to get the component from.
<nik90_> aquarius: btw you are fine with distributing the ucs.sh script via PPA to allow for easy installation?
<aquarius> ucs script. ucs.sh shoudl go away now, I think
<aquarius> PPA, yeah, is definitely the way for this )
<aquarius> :)
<nik90_> yeah that's what I meant
<aquarius> 4. ucs install needs to download the component from launchpad (this is the same for curated and community components), install it in an appropriate place, and then tell the project you're in that it's there.
<aquarius> There are three types of projects (qml, qmake, cmake) and two types of components (qml, binary), so there are six different ways that can happen. Some are implemented, some are not. :)
<nik90_> ack.
<aquarius> QML component, QML project: component goes in projectroot/ubuntu_component_store/username/ComponentName/. (The "username" for curated components is "Curated".) We construct a qmldir file, and then everything works.
<aquarius> Binary component, QML project: component goes in lib/$arch/ubuntu_component_store/username/ComponentName. We construct a qmldir file and we explicitly add this arch to qmlproject:importPaths.
<nik90_> are the binary components already built? or source files?
<aquarius> already built.
<aquarius> QML component, qmake project:  component goes in projectroot/ubuntu_component_store/username/ComponentName/. We construct a qmldir file, and we add the ubuntu_component_store folder to qmake so that it gets copied into the build folder.
<nik90_> ok so we need to inform submitters to build and upload it to their branch before uploading to store
<aquarius> (we do. I'll get to that in a sec. :))
<aquarius> binary components for qmake projects, and all components for cmake projects, aren't done yet, because I haven't worked out *how* to do them. :)
<nik90_> The clock app (cmake) builts its binary components during runtime and copies it into the build folder
<aquarius> 5. I have updated the documentation. We now clarify the difference between curated and community components (while leaning slightly on the idea that curated components are better because they require tests, etc), and how to create and submit a community component is documented at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sil/component-store/community-components/view/head:/docs/contribute-community.rst
<aquarius> that file is very clear that you're uploading a binary, and also says "and add the source to the branch as well!"
<nik90_> cool
<nik90_> btw this is the same documentation that we use in http://ubuntu-component-store.readthedocs.org/en/latest/ /
<aquarius> what I would like is a Qt Creator template which is just for building binary components, which puts everything in the correct places. But I don't know how to do that.
<aquarius> the clock app does that because it knows which components it has. What we need is a way to tell the project build scripts "copy this folder into the build folder". I know how to do that for qmake, now, but not for cmake.
<nik90_> ah yes
<aquarius> Anyway, that's everything, I think. You should, right now, if you have my ucs python script, be able to cd to anywhere inside a pure qml project and say "ucs install <curated component>" and then "import ubuntu_component_store.Curated.ComponentName 1.0" and have it work.
<aquarius> (the same for community components, except there are only two: my genericpodcastapp and a stupid binary component which prints your home dir, and is only compiled for amd64 :)
<aquarius> only compiling for amd64 is against the rules, btw; I only did that because I'm testing.
<nik90_> yeah yeah ofc
<aquarius> but it all works, I think, and is all documented.
<aquarius> from your perspective, I think the only thing I've changed is that now you use a curated component with import ubuntu_component_store.Curated.ComponentName 1.0, rather than import "ubuntu_component_store".
<aquarius> which is a change, but I think it's for the better.
<aquarius> So: that's the brain dump. Ask questions. :-)
<nik90_> aquarius: I will give the permissions for readthedocs as well so that you can rebuild the docs on the website whenever you make changes to the docs
<aquarius> is anyone actually using this stuff yet?
<aquarius> bear in mind that if they are, we'll break them with these changes.
<aquarius> I don't think anybody is...
<DanChapman> aquarius, i'm using it for dekko
<aquarius> DanChapman, ooh, really?
<aquarius> that is useful info!
<aquarius> DanChapman, are you installing components with ucs?
<nik90_> pretty sure michael hall is using it...
<nik90_> I also saw few others using the radial bottom edge component
<aquarius> nik90_, right, so you want to avoid merging my stuff until we have a transition plan. :)
<DanChapman> aquarius, yeah using what nik90_ demoed at UOS. I actually have a few components i'd like to submit :-D
<nik90_> DanChapman: ooh cool...
<nik90_> aquarius: he could be a good test subject :P
<aquarius> DanChapman, cool!
<aquarius> he could indeed :)
 * DanChapman signs up to be a lab rat
<aquarius> you can submit to the community store first, if you like, and then later have those components graduate into being curated if you want them to be.
<nik90_> aquarius: actually it would be prefereable that all components enter the community store first
<nik90_> stay there and then graduate to the curated store when it has sufficient interest
<aquarius> I agree with that, I just didn't want to stipulate it ;)
<nik90_> this way we can reduce the load on ourselves
<nik90_> aquarius: in the json file, I see type: [ "qml" ]....wouldn't it be better as type: "qml" ?
<nik90_> in this file http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-community-dev/component-store/community-components-json/view/head:/community_components.json
<aquarius> nik90_, I'm keeping the possibility open for a component which is both qml and binary; that's why it's a list.
<nik90_> is that possible?
<nik90_> as in would components be both qml and binary?
<aquarius> yep. You publish a binary component which provides, say, a Triangle item, and then RedTriangle.qml which is: Triangle { color: "red"; }
<aquarius> then someone can use RedTriangle { } in their code.
<nik90_> ah yes
<aquarius> I'm not sure it's *useful*, but I think it will be, as people develop more complex components
<aquarius> and if I restrict a component to being either binary or qml, then it'll sod us up later on. A list leaves possibilities :)
<DanChapman> aquarius so do you want me submit components using the current method or this new proposed method?
<nik90_> yeah ... a change later would be difficult indeed
<nik90_> DanChapman: new proposed method
<DanChapman> ok cool
<nik90_> old method is only for the curated store
<aquarius> DanChapman, the new one, but bear in mind that it's not even merged to ucs trunk yet ;)
<nik90_> DanChapman: yes, we first need to release the new ucs to the ppa so you get it...only then would you get the new method
<aquarius> DanChapman, and, to be clear, this is very very new indeed, so expect there to be problems and so on :)
<aquarius> DanChapman, does http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sil/component-store/community-components/view/head:/docs/contribute-community.rst make sense to you?
<DanChapman> aquarius: just reading through it now
<nik90_> aquarius: can you create an account on readthedocs and give me the username...I can then add that to the admin list of ucs docs
<aquarius> nik90_, username: sil
<nik90_> aquarius: done
<nik90_> it is already connected to the ucs launchpad branch..all that needs to be done is press build to see the updated docs
<nik90_> ofc only after your branch is merged in
<DanChapman> aquarius, first thing that jumps out at me is the "your component is expected to
<DanChapman> use `qmlRegisterType <http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qqmlextensionplugin.html#details>`_" should it not be that it is expected the component registers a "Type" to make it accessible in qml. Someone may want to provide their component as a singleton type or an additional uncreatable type that provides enums for there binary component.
<aquarius> DanChapman, er.
<aquarius> perhaps
<aquarius> I don't know much about this stuff
<aquarius> you obviously know a lo more than I do :)
<aquarius> I'm going by http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtqml-tutorials-extending-qml-example.html#chapter-6-writing-an-extension-plugin
<aquarius> but if there's better wording for that, I'm happy to hear it!
<aquarius> as long as what comes out the far end is a .so file which we can import into QML, I'm happy -- wording for how that should be built and advice is basically up to you, I think; you're a lot more clueful about this than I am
<DanChapman> aquarius: :-D take a look at the "Related Non-Members" section http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qqmlengine.html to see all the types that can be registered
<aquarius> cor
<aquarius> I don't even know what 90% of that is ;)
<aquarius> DanChapman, you may want to take the lead on helping to define this stuff, if you have time, as well as cntributing components to it :)
<DanChapman> aquarius: hah! sure I can help out with it. i'll make a MP against what you have there at the moment
<nik90_> aquarius: can you propose a MP to make it easier to see the code diff. Atm I am testing out the commands.
<aquarius> nik90_, I'm happy to, if you're happy :)
<gcollura> nik90_, hey :) could you please see if this  https://code.launchpad.net/~gcollura/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1341814-and-1400297 fixes the bugs linked? (I'm asking you since you were affected by the first one of the two :)
<gcollura> thanks :)
<nik90_> aquarius: I haven't looked at the code, but the funtionality that we need seems to be there and I am excited
<nik90_> gcollura: sure
<aquarius> DanChapman, the two big things that I'm missing at the moment are having ucs be able to add components to qmake and (particularly) cmake projects, and a Qt Creator template which sets up and builds a component with the correct filesystem layout
<aquarius> DanChapman, along with correct documentation ;-)
<aquarius> nik90_, https://code.launchpad.net/~sil/component-store/community-components/+merge/245510 MP added
<nik90_> thnx
<Cardiomyopathy> Hello
<nik90_> aquarius: if I have 2 components that I install from either the community or curated store, what would the import statement be?
<nik90_> would "import ubuntu_component_store.Curated" work?
<fastbooter> Trying to install Ubuntu Touch to an RCA Voyager 7. Device is in FASTBOOT mode but using the command ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap results in 'device not found on server'
<fastbooter> Is there a way to install from a local image? Is there better documentation for 'ubuntu-device-flash'? None of the options seem to work
<aquarius> nik90_, I don't think I understand the question?
<nik90_> aquarius: let say I install RadialBottomEdge and PageWithBottomEdge from the curated store. How do I import them into my app?
<nik90_> would "import ubuntu_component_store.Curated" suffice?
<aquarius> nik90_, oh, as in, you install two Curated components? You have to import them both individually. So import ubuntu_component_store.Curated.RadialBottomEdge 1.0; import ubuntu_component_store.Curated.PageWithBottomEdge 1.0;
<aquarius> you can't just import ubuntu_component_store.Curated because it doesn't have a version number.
<nik90_> ah
<aquarius> we currently do not handle version numbers very well at all, and we need to decide how to do that.
<aquarius> it's easy for community components; we'll just require a version number in the json metadata file, and then use it (at the moment it's all hardcoded to 1.0, oops).
<aquarius> but curated components don't have metadata.
<nik90_> understood
<nik90_> btw can I rename the "app" folder to something like "curated-store" to make it more specific?
<aquarius> to whatever you want, indeed
<aquarius> I don't do anything which relies on it
<aquarius> I just wanted to move that stuff somewhere other than the root :)
<nik90_> you should be using it in your python script to tell it where to download the files from? no?
<aquarius> crap. yes
<aquarius> :)
<nik90_> I will leave it as such then
<nik90_> we can change it later
<nik90_> I proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/component-store/fix-gallerysrc/+merge/245512 which only moves the gallerySRC folder
<aquarius> lines 251-232
<aquarius> 251-252
<aquarius> at the moment, the ucs tool points at trunk
<aquarius> which is why it didn't change :)
<aquarius> good catch.
<aquarius> so line 252 will need to change from COMPONENTS_ROOT = "ComponentStore" to COMPONENTS_ROOT = "curated-store/ComponentStore" or similar
<nik90_> ok, let me change it quickly then and test
<aquarius> if you wanna propose that as a mege to my branch, I'll merge it in, and then I'll fix ucs.
<aquarius> (which means that ucs won't work until it hits trunk, but that's OK)
<nik90_> I will fix both and add the changes to https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/component-store/fix-gallerysrc/+merge/245512
<nik90_> should be faster
<aquarius> ah, I've just merged that branch :)
<nik90_> no worries then
<aquarius> but if you wanna just tidy everything up, that's fine :)
<nik90_> I am just tidying up whatever is necessary to make the transition like the debian folder, curated-store etc..
<Makalak> hi, I'm still trying to get my build of ubuntu working on HTC One X, but as the phone starts its stuck at the HTC logo and i can access adb...I figured the problem is due to a failure in finding the data partition, thus cant find the system.img to mount it etc, this is the kmsg of that boot http://pastebin.com/H8662k5E
<Makalak> i tried editing /scripts/touch as it seems like the script in charge of finding and mounting that partition, but that causes a bootloop, doesnt even make a last_kmsg... could the bootloop be caused by invalid page size? we always use 2048 but is it different for ubuntu?
<nik90_> aquarius: does this look good? https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/component-store/rename-app-folder/+merge/245514
<nik90_> I will later in the nite do the debian folder fixes
<aquarius> nik90_, I think so certainly
<aquarius> brb
<DanChapman> aquarius: nik90_ how is versioning going to work for backwards compatability? See i'm thinking that all these components qml/js/binary should be imported as plugins. I think the components should have a qmldir module definition file and then all that's needed is to import the plugin/module by adding it to the QML2_IMPORT_PATH and this also provides versioning capabilities. let me find a link to the qmldir docs
<aquarius> DanChapman, ucs creates a qmldir file for it
<DanChapman> ahh right
<aquarius> DanChapman, my plan, which isn't done yet, is that a community component provides its version number in its metadata, and then ucs uses that when it creates the qmldir file
<aquarius> (at the moment it just hardcodes version 1.0. :-))
<DanChapman> aquarius: right I didn't realise it does that now... So i presume just bumping the metadata will still preserve the previous version in the qmldir?
<aquarius> DanChapman, a good question and one that needs thinking about
<aquarius> my *inclination* is to say that if I change my component to say it's version 2.0, and someone ucs updates it, we overwrite the old version with the new one. Maybe
<aquarius> or, actually, better, you can put version numbers on the ends of component folders
<aquarius> so atm we have ubuntu_component_store/sil/MyComponent/MyComponent.qml
<aquarius> and we'd change that to ubuntu_component_store/sil/MyComponent1.0/MyComponent.qml
<aquarius> and then a new version installs to ubuntu_component_store/sil/MyComponent2.0/MyComponent.qml
<aquarius> the qml importer understands version numbers on folder names
<nik90_> aquarius: I would prefer ubuntu_component_store/sil/MyComponent/1.0/MyComponent.qml
<aquarius> nik90_, the qml importer doesn't understand that
<nik90_> ah yes
<nik90_> aquarius: so for the debian folder, I would just need to update the dependencies and the changelog
<nik90_> I am still going  to install the python script into /usr/bin
<aquarius> cool
<nik90_> people should be able to call it still by "ucs" so we maintain backwards compatibility there
<nik90_> the only regression (change) is not being to install multiple components with one command like "ucs install component1 component2", but this can be added later on
<nik90_> or we just leave entirely
<nik90_> s/leave entirely/leave that entirely
<aquarius> ya
<aquarius> that ought to be doable fine, I just didn't do it
<aquarius> it's a relatively trivial fix
<aquarius> but it's simpler to not have it at first
<nik90_> yeah lets leave it for now
<aquarius> hence me tweaking the docs slightly to not use it as an example :)
<nik90_> :)
<aquarius> we need to talk about ucs update as well
<aquarius> and how it should work
<aquarius> that's totally not implemented, right now :)
<nik90_> we need versioning for that
<aquarius> we do
<nik90_> in the community json file, we already have rev no
<aquarius> I know how to do versioning for the community stuff
<aquarius> we don't use revno for qml versioning
<nik90_> I meant here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-community-dev/component-store/community-components-json/view/head:/community_components.json
<aquarius> we need to add a required version to the ubuntu_component_store.json file in each component
<aquarius> the server grabs the version number when you ucs submit a component, to make sure that it checks out *the submitted version*, not HEAD
<aquarius> it grabs the revno, I mean
<aquarius> we need both
<aquarius> but what do we do about version numbers for curated components?
<nik90_> would following the same .json structure for curated components make it possible?
<aquarius> it would, but we have to fetch the json file for each of the components... which is not that fast
<aquarius> on the other hand, we can cache the revno of each of those files, can't we?
<aquarius> so we don't need to fetch them again
<aquarius> that would be a good idea
<aquarius> then curated components can have descriptions, too
<nik90_> yeah
<nik90_> we cache when the user installs those components?
<aquarius> version numbers in directory paths: "It is possible to store different versions of a module in subdirectories of its own. For example, a version 2.1 of a module could be located under com/mycompany/mymodule.2/qmldir or com/mycompany/mymodule.2.1/qmldir. The engine will automatically load the module which matches best." http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtqml-modules-identifiedmodules.html
<aquarius> at the moment we do not cache anything about when a component was installed
<aquarius> this is why we need to talk about how that'll work and what ucs update should do :)
<aquarius> because if you ucs update and get new versions of your components, you'll have to also poke your code to *use* the new versions.
<nik90_> well since they are curated, we can assume that we will maintain backwards compatability similar to the sdk?
<nik90_> or nvr mind that is too complicated...
<nik90_> when a dev updates, he will receive the new and old version. His code will continue to work since it is using the old version. If he wants new stuff, he needs to use the new version after making changes to his code
<aquarius> right
<aquarius> I think we just put a version number in ubuntu_component_store.json
<aquarius> and ucs install checks stuff out to that version number
<aquarius> and then everything works
<nik90_> does it override what the dev has? or appends the new files to it?
<aquarius> if it's a new version, it'll be in a new folder, because components will now go in sil/ComponentName.1.0
<Makalak> is anyone here to help
<nik90_> aquarius: understood
<nik90_> Makalak: not sure if the devs who can help with debugging adb and rooting are here
<aquarius> big question I have: how do you remove a component from the community store without deleting the branch?
<aquarius> I can't work out how to do that :(
<Makalak> nik90_: out of 200 ppl no one :/
<nik90_> aquarius: why not something like "ucs unregister componentname" and it simply removes the entry from the json file after parsing it?
<nik90_> Makalak: actually a lot of ppl are logged in 24x7, but they are not necessarily online..besides it was just new year few days back...so may be still in vacation :)
<aquarius> nik90_, because the ucs community server does not require authentication, so it can't stop me removing your components.
<nik90_> oh crap yes
<aquarius> this is why I can't owrk out how to do it ;)
<nik90_> aquarius: how about using launchpad id as authentication?
<aquarius> at the moment the best I can come up with is: delete/rename ubuntu_component_store.json in your branch, then ucs submit it again, and we'll see that it's dead and remove it.
<aquarius> nik90_, I can't do that; you can't use launchpad oauth to prove to a third party server that you are a launchpad ID.
<aquarius> you can prove it *to launchpad*, but not to anyone else.
<aquarius> (currently adding version number requirements to everything)
<aquarius> excellent. Community components now require version numbers in the metadata, and we use them when we ucs install. Victory.
<aquarius> nik90_, what do you think of the idea of adding ubuntu_component_store.json files to the curated components?
<aquarius> and I'll have ucs download and cache them
<aquarius> (based on revno)
<nik90_> aquarius: I am fine with adding it to the curated components as well
<aquarius> ok, I'll add them
<aquarius> you want me to MP them, or are you OK with me just committing to trunk?
<nik90_> just commit to trunk
<nik90_> although atm if i install a component, it will pull the json file as well
<nik90_> did you mean adding it to your branch or the trunk?
<aquarius> I thought I'd put them direct into trunk
<aquarius> since trunk is what ucs looks at to get curated components :)
<nik90_> ok
<DanChapman> aquarius, i don't think it makes sense to be building the qmldir locally and creating a new directory for each version, instead why not get the component author to include one. I think something like this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpniel/+junk/ucs-component/files would be better and it means there would only be one qmldir file to support multiple versions.
<aquarius> DanChapman, because we need to include the ubuntu_component_store stuff in module, or it breaks
<aquarius> DanChapman, and we know how to create that, and component authors shouldn't have to -- and if they do it wrong, their component is not usable
<DanChapman> aquarius hmmm ok I understand it needs the ubuntu_component_store :-) so what should happen in the case that the author wishes to set other qmldir commands. For instance they may want to set the classname of a c++ plugin the component depends on. It needs to have a way that all these commands can be set somehow http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtqml-modules-qmldir.html (some food for thought)
<DanChapman> aquarius: could it just be a case of an author could override ucs creating a qmldir by providing one in the source tree should they need the extra functionality? (and on their head be it, if it doesn't work)
<aquarius> DanChapman, hm, that's interesting.
<aquarius> perhaps if there's a qmldir file already in the folder, we add to it?
<nik90_> DanChapman: its possible to add component dependencies in the qmldir file?
 * aquarius winces
<aquarius> no component dependencies
<aquarius> not for version 1 anyway
<aquarius> dependencies are a nightmare.
<nik90_> aquarius: but I agree with DanChapman that the developer should be allowed to create the qmldir file themeselves since they might want to choose a different name
<nik90_> for instance, I might have a file Triangle10.qml but in the qmldir I might want to rename it as 1.0 Triangle
<aquarius> can you give me an example of when you want to choose a name that isn't your component name?
<nik90_> the ubuntu sdk does this with the Page component...they have files named as Page10.qml, Page11.qml....but in qmldir it is renamed as Page
<nik90_> which is what we all use
<aquarius> I am pretty firmly of the opinion that in that situation you should just name your file Triangle.qml rather than playing silly tricks with the qmldir :)
<aquarius> ucs (in my branch) now caches curated component metadata and displays it when searching, hooray
<nik90_> the file name tricks are done to allow for multiple component versions
<nik90_> ooh nice
<aquarius> there's still slowness while it gets the current revno from LP, though. Can't avoid that :)
<nik90_> true, that's up to lp servers
<aquarius> ya, but if you want multiple component versions *of a ucs installable component* then you just publish a new version.
<aquarius> the core SDK needs this sort of trickery so they can ship ten different versions of a thing in the same folder.
<aquarius> we do not.,
<aquarius> if you want a new version of a component, then submit a new version. Done. Our versions are parallel-installable (now) because the folder names get a version number in.
<aquarius> $ ~/Programs/Others/ubuntu-component-store/community-components/script/ucs install RadialBottomEdge
<aquarius> (installing RadialBottomEdge from curated repository)
<aquarius> $ ls ubuntu_component_store/Curated/RadialBottomEdge.1.0/
<aquarius> qmldir                       RadialBottomEdge.qml
<aquarius> RadialAction.qml             ubuntu_component_store.json
<aquarius> victory )
<aquarius> :)
<aquarius> nik90_, feel free to change the component descriptions in the metadata files
<aquarius> I just took the first sentence or so off the web docs.
<aquarius> also, I have added a documentation_url key to the metadata for the curated components
<aquarius> we don't do anything with it yet
<aquarius> but it strikes me that it might be useful :)
<nik90_> yeah it will
<nik90_> we can show in the search output command in the terminal
<nik90_> this way the user can check the docs to see more about a component if they are interested after reading the 1 line description
<nik90_> but I had this idea to do this after we do the transition first
<aquarius> totally
<aquarius> I just put it in because I was editing the files anyway :)
<aquarius> DanChapman, so, what about we add to an existing qmldir file if there's one in there
<aquarius> and add a stern warning to the docs saying: don't write your own unless you know what you're doing. :)
<DanChapman> aquarius yeah I think that would make sense for now :-)
<aquarius> DanChapman, are there rules about the order that a qmldir file goes in?
<aquarius> DanChapman, also, do you know about cmake?
<DanChapman> aquarius: i'm not sure if there are any rules but i've never come across any issues in the ordering.
<DanChapman> aquarius: yeah i know a bit about cmake
<aquarius> DanChapman, OK. When we install a component, we download it and put it in a particular folder in the project. We then need to poke the project to do two things: 1) make sure that folder is on the QML import path (ideally we do this by placing the folder in the corrrect place so it's *already* on the import path) and 2) tell the build system that that folder needs to be copied to the build output folder.
<aquarius> I do not know how to do (2) with cmake
<aquarius> with qmake, we edit /app/app.pro and add a QMAKE_POST_LINK line which does the copying.
<aquarius> what's the best way to do this with cmake?
<aquarius> I was thinking that a good way would be to add a CMakeLists.txt file *to the ubuntu_component_store folder* which copies itself, then it's all self-contained.
<aquarius> is that doable?
<DanChapman> aquarius: are we taking the assumption that the app uses the sdk template? that would work as long as it's included as a subdirectory in the app's cmake files somewhere
<aquarius> DanChapman, I am happy to make that assumption, at least for version 1
<aquarius> DanChapman, anybody who is good enough to set up their own build setup can just grab a component straight out of launchpad, at least for now :)
<aquarius> or can ucs install it and then integrate it themselves
<aquarius> so, what would we need to do? After ucs install gets a component from launchpad and puts it in /ubuntu_component_store, I can have it add /ubuntu_component_store/CMakeLists.txt -- what would need to be in that file? And is that enough, or do we also need to add /ubuntu_component_store to the top level CMakeLists.txt as well?
<DanChapman> aquarius: you would need something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/9671987/ and then adding add_subdirectory(ubuntu_component_store) to a parent CMakeLists.txt file
<aquarius> nice!
<aquarius> let me give that a try.
<aquarius> DanChapman, two questions
<DanChapman> and if it's compiled add *.cpp to the GLOB_RECURSE part
<aquarius> 1. that recurses into subdirs, right?
<DanChapman> aquarius: yeah
<aquarius> 2. why can't i just put * rather than naming file types?
<aquarius> there are lots of potential files -- not just qml and js, but images, the qmldir files (!), etc
<aquarius> listing them all seems like doom, and I am pretty confident that copying all the files is not a problem
<DanChapman> aquarius: tbh i've never tried that 2 secs i'll try it
<aquarius> we definitely need to copy qmldir files :-)
<DanChapman> the copy_directory copies *everything* in that directory the GLOB_RECURSE just collects a list of files to make visible in QtC
<aquarius> oh! cool :)
<DanChapman> aquarius: for instance in dekko http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpniel/dekko/0.4/view/head:/CMakeLists.txt#L677 i use it to copy the whole qml dir
<aquarius> ok, pushed a revision which adds to cmakelists for cmake-based projects when adding pure qml components, cheers DanChapman
<aquarius> still need to handle adding binary components to each -- specifically, how to get them on the import path
<aquarius> but we make progress, anyway :)
<_1_andrewc> hi
<_1_andrewc> hi
<k1l_> hi
<_1_andrewc> hi
<ulrichard_> Are the ubuntu phones for sale yet?
<nhaines> No.
<popey> "Soon"
<Kebabfish> ulrichard_: februari
<ahayzen> Hey, does anyone else in their system settings have the 'wifi address' and 'bluetooth address' the wrong way around?
<ahayzen> oh ignore me that would be bug 1399723
<ubot5> bug 1399723 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) ""About this phone" shows wrong MAC for WiFi" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1399723
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-04
<duflu> Whee, a phone with Mir 0.18
<dholbach> good morning
 * donkey_12 I Love Monday!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, happy New Year, and happy World Braille Day! 😃
<lotuspsychje> ;:..:::;...::::
<popey> Is it still the case that a device (e.g. OPO) (ping mariogrip) needs to be on Android 4.x before we flash Ubuntu on it?
<popey> or can I have an OPO with 5.1 on it and flash ubuntu directly as per https://wiki.ubports.com/w/OnePlus_One
<mariogrip> popey: android version should not effect Ubuntu at all, so you can flash it directly with 5.1
<popey> oh hey :)
<popey> I get "2016/01/04 10:57:19 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting"
<popey> it just sits there, when I have the phone in TWRP
<mariogrip> What does "fastboot devices" say?
<popey> nothing mariogrip
<mariogrip> Sudo?
<popey> same
<mariogrip> Is your device in fastboot mode? (adb reboot bootloader)
<popey> no, recovery
<mariogrip> Oh, you need to be in fastboot mode
<popey> ok, rebooted into fastboot
<popey> and now it shows up in fastboot devices
<mariogrip> Then it should work
<popey> well, it does with sudo
<popey> just says "waiting..."
<mariogrip> Did you start the script again?
<popey> yes
<popey> interestingly if I try ubuntu-device-flash with sudo, it reports the device name
<popey> ahh, i see the issue (maybe)
<popey> the -- in my terminal are broken because I copy pasted from your page
<popey>  — vs --
<popey> yeah, it's flashing now!
<mariogrip> Oh
<mariogrip> Cool :)
<popey> thanks dude :)
<popey> 2016/01/04 11:43:21 Flashing version 8 from ubuntu-touch/stable channel and server http://system-image.ubports.com to device bacon
<popey> :D
<popey> \o/ bacon
<mariogrip> :D
<popey> mariogrip, "recovery image not found, cannot continue with bootstrap" :(
<mariogrip> popey: sorry for late answer, but I'm not home atm
<mariogrip> But, try without bootstrap from twrp
<popey> mariogrip, okay, thanks for the help! :D
<popey> mariogrip, it fails in the same way unfortunately. "recovery image not found, cannot continue with bootstrap"
<popey> gets further if I don't use --bootstrap
<popey> mariogrip, seems to do the flash but then reboots back into twrp but doesn't install
<mariogrip> Ah, you need to flash boot.img
<popey> mariogrip, I purchased this OPO second-hand from someone else, and I am going through the instructions as if I'm completely new to this :)
<popey> (which I am)
<popey> mariogrip, so it sounds like the docs need updating
<beuno> jdstrand_, happy new years!
<beuno> found binaries for architecture 'all': share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/checkers.costa.mo, share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/checkers.costa.mo lint_control_architecture_valid_contents
<beuno> those errors, are they valid for .mo's?
<beuno> I see those more and more often
<n1cky> is a lack of 4.2.2 sources still a preventing factor in porting devices launched with 5.0+?
<n1cky> I've got some free time and am looking to work on a Nexus 6 port
<n1cky> s/4.2.2/4.4.2/
<dobey> n1cky: the nexus6 is armv8, so unless you can run an armv7 build on it, 64-bit hardware is going to require a lot more work than just building on the android 5.x kernel source
<dobey> beuno: that seems like a bug to me.
<n1cky> dobey: are you sure about that? My googling says that it's a Snapdragon 805, i don't think it is armv8
<n1cky> I'm talking about Shamu not the 6P.
<dobey> oh, ok. i thought the 6 was v8 as well
<dobey> i guess it should be plausible then, as long as you can get the necessary features enabled in the kernel
<dobey> there has been some work to enable ubuntu based on android 5.x, but i don't know how far along that work is
<n1cky> cool, thank you
<mariogrip> popey: Yeah, I'm working on a new wiki. (Sorry for not answer as so fast, i have been away all day)
<mariogrip> popey: did you get it working btw?
<popey> mariogrip, no problem :) - appreciate the help
<popey> mariogrip, no, I didn't know where to get boot.img from
<mariogrip> https://cdimage.ubports.com/ubuntu-touch/bacon/device/device_bacon.tar.xz
<mariogrip> then it should be in the "partition" folder inside the tar ball
<mariogrip> btw, I'm cooking up a new version based on 5.1
<mariogrip> where mostly everything seem to work correctly
<mariogrip> popey: ^
 * popey looks
<popey> mariogrip, not sure what I'm doing wrong. i used fastboot to flash boot.img, and when I try and ubuntu-device-flash it pushes all the files then reboots into twrp. Am I supposed to do something else to make it actually do the flashing?
<mariogrip> can you check if system.img is created (in recovery in /data folder)
<mariogrip> and sorry for the delay, i had to wrap my head around some ikea furnitures...
<mariogrip> popey: ^
<popey> heh
<popey> there is no /data/recovery folder
<mariogrip> no, look for the /data/system.img
<popey> oh, you mean /data/system.img when in recovery mode?
<popey> no, not there
<mariogrip> any output when you flash?
<popey> mariogrip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14401350/
<mariogrip> oh, wait twrp does not use the recovery mode adb....
<mariogrip> okey then, reboot to bootloader
<popey> ok
<popey> ok, done
<mariogrip> find the recovery.img from the tarball you downloaded
<mariogrip> then sudo fastboot boot recovery.img
<mariogrip> then start the flash script
<popey> did you mean "sudo fastboot recovery recovery.img"?
<popey> or did you really mean "sudo fastboot boot recovery.img" ?
<mariogrip> yeah, boot
<popey> ok
<mariogrip> so you can keep twrp
<popey> gotcha
<popey> should it have done something after the sudo fastboot boot recovery.img
<popey> it did the "downloading boot.img" thing
<mariogrip> no, it just says on the opo logo
<mariogrip> try adb devices
<popey> ok
<popey> i see it in recovery
<mariogrip> then start the script
<popey> so now... sudo ubuntu-device-flash -v --server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable --device=bacon --bootstrap
<mariogrip> no bootstarp
<popey> ok
<popey> mariogrip, ok. it's rebooted into twrp again
<mariogrip> oh? log?
<popey> same http://paste.ubuntu.com/14401431/
<mariogrip> okey, okey, don't stop the script and do the same thing with fastboot boot recovery
<popey> eh?
<popey> I don't know what you mean by "don't stop the script"
<mariogrip> wait, do you use the "ubp" twrp?
<mariogrip> ubports twrp version
<popey> uh, dunno. I'm just following your guide
<popey> I have done nothing but what the steps you've said since I got this device
<mariogrip> I see, i really need to update to the new wiki asap, sorry for the confusion
<popey> np
<popey> I just expected to run ubuntu-device-flash and it work :)
<mariogrip> yeah, it should do that
<mariogrip> okey, let's try again, reboot to bootloader can copy this ubuntu-device-flash -v --server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable --device=bacon --bootstrap
<davmor2> Saviq: ahayzen points out in bug 1528668 that the launcher is requiring a double tap to close it now it still is with the silo installed so I guess it isn't related to that do you need a new bug for it?
<ubot5`> bug 1528668 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "[regression] Qt.application.active not working correctly" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1528668
<popey> mariogrip, ok, doing that
<popey> mariogrip, "recovery image not found, cannot continue with bootstrap"
<mariogrip> try to add --recovery-image=[recovery.img that you downloaded]
<popey> ok
<mariogrip> and, I need to test this for my self, that should not happen
<popey> mariogrip, just rebooted into recovery again (twrp v2.8.6.0)
<mariogrip> log?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14401561/
<mariogrip> oh, you forgot --bootstrap
<popey> oh
<popey> sorry
<mariogrip> np
<popey> mariogrip, just sits there after:-
<popey> 2016/01/04 17:28:11 Device is |bacon|
<popey> 2016/01/04 17:28:11 Flashing version 8 from ubuntu-touch/stable channel and server http://system-image.ubports.com to device bacon
<mariogrip> try to restart it, and are you in bootloader?
<popey> mariogrip, yeah, restarting it...
<popey> hah, now it's moving :)
<mariogrip> :)
<popey> mariogrip, rebooted and now at 1+ screen.
<popey> will get a cup of tea and leave it alone ;)
<mariogrip> :D
<mariogrip> it now flashes, this takes a little while
<popey> thanks for your help mariogrip! I really appreciate it!
<mariogrip> np, im glad to help :D
<mariogrip> to check the progress, you can use adb shell "cat /data/.last_update"
<mariogrip> if it says true, just do adb reboot
<Saviq> davmor2, ahayzen, doubt it's the same issue, can you please file a bug?
<popey> nice
<davmor2> ahayzen: do you want to do the honours?
<mariogrip> popey: still processing?
<mariogrip> oh, it was if the file exist then it's done.
<mariogrip> the recovery sometimes dosent want to reboot after it's done.
<ahayzen> davmor2, yeah no problem, Saviq which project should it be against ?
<davmor2> ahayzen: unity8 for now Saviq can blame someone else after :D
<ahayzen> hehe ok :-)
<Saviq> davmor2, ahayzen, unlikely to blame someone else I'm afraid :P
<ahayzen> davmor2, Saviq, bug 1530940
<ubot5`> bug 1530940 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Dismissing the launcher in the dimmed/shadow portion requires two taps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530940
<Saviq> ahayzen, tx
<ahayzen> no problem :-)
<davmor2> ahayzen: thanks dude :)
<kaie> hello. Is there a key-press combination to reboot a phone that is in "fastboot mode"?
<greyback_> kaie: usually long press on power key will end that
<kaie> my aquaris e5 was off, and I must have accidentally pressed keys that caused it to boot into fastboot mode. now it's stuck and doesn't react to anything.
<kaie> Hmm. Yeah, I have tried long power. Let me try again
<kaie> 20 seconds and it's still on
<kaie> I'm on the "release candidate" channel. I installed a new OTA update today. I didn't pay attention if it ever came up again since installed. But I think it was fine, and I think I had turned it off, because I wanted to remove a sim card, but then got distracted.
<kaie> ok, connected cable, ran "fastboot reboot", and it did.
<kaie> Now I'm just worried this could happen me again while I'm not close to a computer.
<greyback_> kaie: heh good, I was 90% through writing that suggestion
<popey> mariogrip, still going and that file exists, so time to reboot?
<mariogrip> jup
 * popey crosses fingers
<popey> mariogrip, sitting at the 1+ screen
<mariogrip> adb devices
<popey> not there
<mariogrip> oh, did you flash boot.img?
<mariogrip> oh, wait you used bootstrap
<mariogrip> popey: give me a minute so i can test this, i dunno why it's not working as expected...
<popey> sure
<mariogrip> popey: OH! dangit,  i upgraded the system-server the other day and it does not make device part images.......!
<popey> heh, oops
<mariogrip> I'm so sorry about that! my head sometimes cannot keep up with everything xP
<popey> heh
<mariogrip> popey: now you can try XP
<popey> sure!
<mariogrip> now you can remove --recovery
<mariogrip> --recovery-image=
<popey> hmm
<popey> power + volup ?
<mariogrip> for bootloader yes
<popey> not working
<popey> wont power on
<popey> oh, now it does
<popey> silly phone
<mariogrip> xP
<mariogrip> should flash v9 now
<mariogrip> sudo ubuntu-device-flash -v --server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable --device=bacon --bootstrap
<popey> yup, 9 installing
<mariogrip> :)
<mariogrip> and if it doesn't reboot after booting into recovery for flash, just reboot it after 10 mins
<mariogrip> that should be plenty
<popey> okay, i think it's done
<popey> \o/ ubuntu logo
<popey> welcome screen!
<popey> Nice one mariogrip
<popey> Ubuntu is nice and quick on this!
<mariogrip> Yeeey :D \o/
<mterry> morphis, hello!  I'm told you are the guy to talk to when making aosp changes?  I've got a gerrit checkout of android_bootable_recovery, but are there instructions for building?  I'm not used to Android.mk
<morphis> mterry: I am one, yes :-)
<morphis> mterry: its a matter of:
<morphis> repo init ...
<morphis> repo sync -j<n>
<morphis> . build/envsetup.sh
<morphis> lunch <select machine>
<morphis> make -j4
<morphis> should build you everything
<mterry> morphis, I need everything?
<morphis> there is a short cut to build just the recovery
<morphis> ondra knows it
<mterry> morphis, I tried the repo init route, but couldn't figure out how to pass the port to use.  I tried "repo init --repo-url=mterry@code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com:29418" but it timed out on port 22 anyway
<mterry> So I went to just straight git
<morphis> yeah
<morphis> using simply https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git here
<morphis> and pushing against ssh://morphis@code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com:29418/aosp/platform/manifest
<morphis> mterry: https://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Doc:_Building_Basics is also helpful
<mterry> OK, repo init -u https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git worked.
<mterry> I'll add that to the wiki...
<mterry> morphis, thanks!  This seems to be working.  I'll poke you again when I have something to review  :)  -- I'm working on a redesign of the flashing-new-image recovery animation (from design team specs)
<morphis> mterry: great!
<mterry> morphis, hrm.  repo sync -j4 fails due to missing git repos
<popey> mariogrip, do you know why I have to run "sudo fastboot devices" and not just "fastboot devices"?
<popey> mariogrip, on your pc do you have an entry in an adb.ini file somewhere for this device?
<mariogrip> due to udev
<popey> ah yeah
 * popey will add a udev rule
<popey> ta
<genii> popey: This seems to be the same with *buntu fastboot no matter what the device attached
<popey> hmm
<popey> added to 70-android.rules, but it still needs sudo for fastboot, which is annoying
<taiebot> Hi All Happy new year. Has anyone reported that on nexus 4 app cannot go fullscreen anymore on rc-proposed? It is a regression or a new feature?
<dobey> taiebot: eh?
<mariogrip> https://github.com/M0Rf30/android-udev-rules/blob/master/51-android.rules popey
<taiebot> dobey app like camera used to go fullscreen (without the top bar) and now the top bar is always there. my webapp https://uappexplorer.com/app/runeaudio.taiebot65 is now always displaying the top bar
<dobey> taiebot: ah, probably a regression in mir perhaps
<taiebot> dobey: Ok i thought there was a design decision to not allow apps to go fullscreen anymore
<dobey> i don't know, but i don't think so
<dobey> there have been updates to mir and qt recently though, so maybe those caused something to break?
<taiebot> dobey ok i create a bug report
<dobey> yes, please do
<taiebot> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1530977
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1530977 in Canonical System Image "Regression apps cannot go fullscreen" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> kgunn: ^^ do you know if maybe mir or qtubuntu is the cause of that?
<kgunn> dobey: not completely sure...but i think i did hear something like this morning in a unity meeting
<kgunn> dobey: lemme ping in #ubuntu-unity
<dobey> sure, thanks
<kgunn> dobey: and fix is in midst of migrating
<kgunn> aiui
<dobey> cool
<dobey> "already fixed and moving through the system" is my favorite type of bug reports
<Guest66299> hi, Im trying to install ubuntu touch on a brand new nexus 7 and keep getting directory access issues. the only item I can find referencing this suggests the newest nexus devices have a different mmc card. Is there any documented solution to this?
<popey> Guest66299, which model of nexus 7?
<popey> 2012 or 2013?
<Guest66299> sorry, 2013, just bought it
<Guest66299> manufactured july 2015
<popey> not seen that issue, sorry
<Guest66299> Flashing the device fails with the message that the image didn't copy to /cache/recovery/ because it "Is a directory"
<Guest66299> just found the specific error
<Guest66299> http://askubuntu.com/questions/674179/ubuntu-device-flash-fails-on-nexus-7-2013-android-5-0-2-cant-copy-image-to details the only info I can find
<Guest66299> does anyone have any idea on an alternate solution?
<dobey> Guest66299: if you can flash android 4.4 to the device, i would suggest doing that, booting to the android welcome screen, then rebooting to the bootloader and trying ubuntu-device-flash again. if android 4.4 is not instalalble on the latest nexus 7 devices, then it may require waiting until we have builds that are based on android 5.x
<Guest66299> OK cool, I shall try that thanks
<Guest66299> signing out now, if it works I shall post my result tomorrow.
<taiebot> Hi all can someone else on rc-proposed confirm this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/unav/+bug/1530222 Thanks
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1530222 in uNav "Taping on the back arrow in the main screen leads to a blank screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<a10b87a10feea58e> Guest66299, dobey, popey: https://askubuntu.com/questions/674179/ubuntu-device-flash-fails-on-nexus-7-2013-android-5-0-2-cant-copy-image-to
<Guest57618> Hi, spoke about an hour ago on problems installing Ubuntu on new Nexus 7, july 2015 manufacture. There appears to be an issue with the latest devices using a new MMC card which renders the stock install useless on these machines. Suggestion was to downghrade Android to 4.4. Tried this but it did not work, no version 4.x would install. re-installed version 5.1 image which worked fine. Back to starting point now, new Nexus 7 w
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-05
<Kitlith> So... I'm looking into porting Ubuntu touch, and I'm wondering if it is any 'easier' if cyanogenmod is available for the device.
<Kitlith> I would think so, at least for the android specific parts, but it doesn't help with the rest, right?
<sangram1992> i have installed ubuntu14.4.3.lts
<sangram1992> bt after shutdown of laptop screen flickrs
<sangram1992> help
<sangram1992> kindly asist
 * sangram1992 slaps alesage around a bit with a large fishbot
<duflu> To be fair alesage is probably sleeping right now
<morphis> ogra_: ping
<nhaines> Who wants to help me get Firefox running on my Nexus 7!  It's running rc-proposed/ubuntu-pd
<nhaines> Don't everyone trip over themselves at once.
<yahn> nhaines, what do you need help with?
<nhaines> yahn: when I make the system writeable and then apt install firefox, it can't find the display.  It looks like xmir's installed.  Basically I need to know if there's any other bootstrapping needed.
<nhaines> Because every post I see says "Wasn't even any bootstrapping needed!"
<yahn> nhaines: Way over my head unfortunately. Good luck though :)
<nhaines> Thanks!  :)
<nhaines> The good news is that Bluetooth works now.  *Way* more usable when I don't have to borrow my PC's keyboard and mouse.  :)
<yahn> Is that due to the newer BlueZ?
<nhaines> yahn: I'm not sure.  It worked for OTA-6, and broke with either OTA-7 or -8.  I never got around to bisecting the diffs.
<robin-hero> with OTA-9 there will be a new bluetooth stack (BlueZ5)
<yahn> I wasn't sure if BlueZ5 had already landed
<yahn> it'll be nice to finally be able to use Bluetooth Low Energy devices
<mcphail> nhaines: I've just started looking at xmir. Not sure of the exact process but think you have to call Xmir with a DISPLAY number, then export the $DISPLAY variable before calling the X-client app. I need to wait until I can safely break my phone before trying it, though
<mcphail> nhaines: perhaps try "export DISPLAY=:99 ; Xmir $DISPLAY && firefox --display=$DISPLAY" ?
 * mcphail is guessing
<mcphail> or rather "export DISPLAY=:99 ; Xmir $DISPLAY & ; firefox --display=$DISPLAY" ?
<bkchr> Hi, I'm searching for informations about building ubuntu touch for arm64. I found the wiki page about the future of the android container. Are more informations available and maybe already something to work with? I would like to try to port Ubuntu touch to the Nexus 6p
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tuesday, and happy Golden Gate Bridge Day! 😃
<nhaines> mcphail: close, but no cigar.  :)
<mcphail> nhaines: aargh
<nhaines> The first gives "Fatal server error: (EE) Failed t oconnect to Mir: Failed to send message to server: Broken pipe" and the second gives "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `;'"
<nhaines> But Xmir is crashing.
<mcphail> hmm
<nhaines> mcphail: out of time to play with it now.  But I'll squint at Xmir options later, I think.  Thanks!  :)
<mcphail> nhaines: there was a demo of someone running MATE and various apps on the phone on G+ recently. popey gave me a link to a "HOWTO" of sorts. I'll see if I can dig it out later
<donkey_12> nhaines, Xmir :0 -sw -flatten -rootless --desktop_file_hint=firefox ?
<donkey_12> Xmir --help
<donkey_12> and maybe add X-Ubuntu-Touch=true to firefox.desktop
<V99_> hi! i install a package over apt-get, to do this i will to make readwrite my FS and i read in internet that i lose the OTA updates
<V99_> but my question is, i will have updates over apt-get?
<beuno> V99_, you will not
<V99_> or definitibely i lost the updates and i have to reflash the phone?
<V99_> ooooooooooops
<V99_> :(
<beuno> yes, reflash to update
<V99_> and there is nbo other method to update?
<V99_> i want readwrite system
<beuno> V99_, no, you either have a transactional, binary-based update mechanism your you update individual packages
<V99_> ok beuno thanks for all
<V99_> i will go to reflash
<mterry> oSoMoN, heyo!  Does webbrowser-app launch for you in xenial?  I get "module "Ubuntu.Thumbnailer" is not installed"
<oSoMoN> mterry, would you mind filing a bug? I don’t have a xenial setup handy, but I’ll set up a VM and look into it
<mterry> oSoMoN, ok
<mterry> oSoMoN, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1531179
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1531179 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[desktop] Crashes on startup in xenial: module "Ubuntu.Thumbnailer" is not installed" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> mterry, thanks
<mterry> oSoMoN, ah, just missing a dependency on qml-module-ubuntu-thumbnailer0.1
<oSoMoN> huh, that’s an ugly one, this module is in universe, we can’t declare a runtime dependency on it
<oSoMoN> will have to make its use conditional
<oSoMoN> although it looks like the import is unused
<oSoMoN> mterry, would you mind testing something for me? Can you edit /usr/share/webbrowser-app/webbrowser/DownloadsPage.qml, simply comment out the import of Ubuntu.Thumbnailer, and see if that fixes the issue?
<mterry> oSoMoN, ok
<Elleo> oSoMoN: urgh, sorry, that's my fault :/ it is used though, it's just not obvious; importing Ubuntu.Thumbnailer is required for the image://thumbnailer/ image provider
<mterry> oSoMoN, still runs.  I don't see any new errors in the console
<Elleo> oSoMoN: we might just have to get rid of thumbnailer usage for now
<Elleo> oSoMoN: and it'll fallback to mimetype images
<mterry> (I uninstalled thumbnailer module too just in case)
<Elleo> its getting pretty silly how much of our "platform" isn't in main though :/
<mterry> Elleo, oSoMoN: you can file a MIR for the thumbnailer...
<oSoMoN> Elleo, agreed, that’s a real pain in the neck
<oSoMoN> Elleo, can we add some runtime detection to use image://thumbnailer only if Ubuntu.Thumbnailer can be imported (and not fail otherwise)
<oSoMoN> ?
<Elleo> oSoMoN: possibly, I'm not sure how image providers work if loaded from a Loader or similar, if they get imported properly that way it might be doable
<Elleo> oSoMoN: I'll do a quick test and see what I can find out
<oSoMoN> Elleo, excellent, thanks
<mterry> morphis, OK was this "repo sync -j4" thing a practical joke?  :)   I have no hard drive space left anymore  :)
<mterry> And I haven't even built it
<morphis> mterry: it needs quite a lot space, yet :-)
<oSoMoN> anyone knows about the lint_control_architecture_valid_contents check when publishing a click package? I’m trying to publish an update to an app of mine to the store, it’s a pure QML app, and it gets rejected because there are mo files under share/locale/…
<oSoMoN> found binaries for architecture 'all': share/locale/ug/LC_MESSAGES/tus.osomon.mo, share/locale/es/LC_MESSAGES/tus.osomon.mo, share/locale/ca/LC_MESSAGES/tus.osomon.mo, share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/tus.osomon.mo, share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/tus.osomon.mo, share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES/tus.osomon.mo lint_control_architecture_valid_contents
<oSoMoN> it looks to me like the check is too strict, mo files should be allowed, or what?
<oSoMoN> afaict mo files are not architecture dependent
<mterry> oSoMoN, I believe you are right...
<oSoMoN> known issue apparently: https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1530894
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1530894 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools ".mo files don't seem to be allowed in packages of arch 'all'" [Undecided,New]
<peat-psuwit> Can I get a shell from Android lxc container?
<mariogrip> peat-psuwit: do you mean like: lxc-console -nandroid -t0
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: That works! Thank you.
<mariogrip> :)
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: BTW, I heard that you're running UBPorts project. I ports Ubuntu Touch to LG L90 and am interested to have my port in your project.
<mariogrip> peat-psuwit: That awesome! you are welcome to join!
<mariogrip> peat-psuwit: do you have a system-image server for your device?
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: I don't have one. I distribute device tarball on xda-developer forum.
<mariogrip> peat-psuwit: I can setup one on ubports server if you want
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: That would be great.
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: I still build my device tarball manually. There're a few bits I have to add in tarball manually to have it appear in Ubuntu rootfs.
<mariogrip> Yeah, i can set it up so you can just upload the manually build device tarball. is sftp to upload ok?
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: I think that
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: that's fine
<mariogrip> peat-psuwit: w7 is the device name right?
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: Yes.
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: In fact, there are many variant of this device having different codename. But I use CM's device tree which is unified tree and use this codename.
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: I guess user running ubuntu-device-flash for the first time will need to specify --device
<mariogrip> yeah, but if --device is not specified it tries to find it using adb
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: It'll get detailed device name, which is likely not "w7".
<mariogrip> yeah, then you need to use --device
<mariogrip> on install
<mariogrip> peat-psuwit: http://system-image.ubports.com/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/w7/
<mterry> ondra, do you know how to build just a portion of the aosp?  Specifically, I'm interested in just the recovery bits
<ondra> mterry depends in which tree you are
<ondra> mterry I added support for build of recovery and repacking recovery without dependencies to phablet tree
<ondra> mterry just run $ make recoveryimage
<mterry> ondra, I *think* I want to be eventually proposing agains CyanogenMod/android_bootable_recovery phablet-4.4.2_r1?
<mterry> ondra, oh good, will try that make command
<ondra> mterry mind recovery build is a bit hack on it's own, so it's not 100% guarantee. It basically copies over Android's boot image ramdisk and then hacks it around
<mterry> ondra, ok will try and see if it works  :)  thanks!
<farad> has anybody listening here an Aquaris E4.5 with Ubuntu 15.04 and a working GPS?
<farad> I am trying to find out whether I have a software or a hardware problem
<farad> I cannot obtain any position information with it
<pmcgowan> farad, yes it works here, which channel did you install?
<pmcgowan> you definitely want to have the Here AGPS stuff turned on
<farad> sorry I do not know what you mean with channel
<mterry> morphis, me again...  I get "unsupported HOST_ARCH=x86_64" when trying to build the aosp, which.. fair enough.  I tried building in my armhf lxc instance, and it gave same message -- I need to use lunch to run the build off of... what?  a phone?
<farad> I accepted the HERE License yes
 * mterry figures out how to run lunch against his phone
<pmcgowan> farad, you will need a network conection to initialize it, and it will get  lock etter with wifi on if it sees known APs
<pmcgowan> otherwise it needs a clear view for gps and can take several mins
<farad> I tested the GPS outside, walking about an hour through the open fields and still no GPS
<farad> and I had mobile data switched on
<farad> so network connection should have been working
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> indeed
<pmcgowan> farad, what version are you running
<farad> my build is called "Ubuntu 15.04 - armhf (20151210-005527)
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> farad, are you using a certain application to test it? I will try t here
<farad> I tried different applications: SensorStatus, OSMTouch and uNav
<farad> about a week ago, I got positioned while driving in a car, but the precision (according to "SensorStatus") was about 2500m, so this cannot really be GPS positioning
<pmcgowan> yeah sounds like geoip maybe
<pmcgowan> working here but I think it may have cached my location
<pmcgowan> sensorstaus sees a good lat/long
<farad> I am used to receivers that capture the position after about half a minute and with precision usually about 10m
<farad> so that was what I was initially expecting
<pmcgowan> you should get that
<pmcgowan> there are other users complaining though
<pmcgowan> Bugs are at  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service
<pmcgowan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/location-service#Forensics for debug info
<farad> OK, I will go into that
<pmcgowan> farad, there is a thread at https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg17499.html
<pmcgowan> thaks
<pmcgowan> thanks even
<farad> and I never got a vertical position, which is another indicator for no GPS but GeoIP
<pmcgowan> yep although vertical is not so good
<farad> yes, I know, but no value at all is not a good sign
<farad> thank you for the links
<farad> I will take my time to read these pages
<|MaTT|DaMoN|187> hey hey, anyone able to help me with putting android back onto my nexus 5 from installing plasma mobile?
<mterry> ondra, hrm.  Now I'm confused regarding aosp.  build/core/envsetup.sh only allows amd64 (x86_64).  But art/runtime/Android.mk only allows i386 (x86)
<mterry> ondra, how do I build this?   :)
<mterry> (for HOST_ARCH)
<tvoss> farad, you still around?
<farad> yes, still here
<tvoss> farad, cool, so for your gps issue: are you happy to enable developer mode on your device?
<farad> already done ;-)
<dobey> |MaTT|DaMoN|187: this isn't the right channel for that, but just grab the stuff from google and follow their instructions.
<tvoss> farad, great, so I would need some debugging data from your device
<farad> if I can help with this, that would be great!
<farad> I have not finished the location-service debugging article, but if you can just tell me where to look for it
<farad> all info from the forensics section?
<tvoss> farad, yup, that would be helpful
<farad> OK, I am working on that
<tvoss> farad, so to make sure I understand the scenario: you have a sim installed in your device and an active data connection?
<farad> yes, but now I am inside and most likely cannot get GPS signals
<tvoss> farad, sure, do you have a window nearby, though?
<farad> yes
<tvoss> okay, so there are two other things I would need: in a shell on the device (get one with phablet-shell), could you please run sudo ls -lh /data/misc
<farad> adb shell is OK as well?
<tvoss> farad, sure
<farad> easier to copy to the chat
<tvoss> farad, sure, pastebin is helpful, too
<farad> OK, I should not paste it here, right?
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<farad> http://pastebin.com/F1AssVJg
<farad> OK, I will use the ubuntu pastebin the next time
<dobey> anyone is fine really
<dobey> just use a pastebin, don't paste stuff into channels unless it's a single line :)
<farad> OK, got that
<tvoss> farad, thanks
<tvoss> farad, so the other really interesting bit would be the output of running sudo GLOG_logtostderr=1 GLOG_v=10 ubuntu-location-serviced-cli --bus system --test
<tvoss> farad, erm: sudo GLOG_logtostderr=1 GLOG_v=100 ubuntu-location-serviced-cli --bus system --test
<farad> hmm, I just figured out, that at the moment I still had GPS disabled and tried to switch it back on, but the UI is not reacting
<tvoss> farad, is that in system settings?
<farad> only the switches for the positioning and the gps, everything else is working
<farad> in the dropdown menu
<tvoss> pmcgowan, didn't we remove the gps switch from the indicator with ota 8 or ota 8.5?
<farad> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14414122/
<farad> that is the output, but without GPS enabled
<pmcgowan> tvoss, removed for 9, its in 8.5
<tvoss> farad, the test always enables the gps no matter what
<tvoss> farad, it also shuts down the location service instance, so better to reboot after we are done with the testing
<farad> OK great, then this is fine
<tvoss> farad, so the test is still running, and you will see some log messages coming in as it progresses
<tvoss> did you start it with GTEST_v=100?
<farad> yes, but you are right, it has not terminated yet
<farad> but no other messages so far
<farad> we need sattelite contact now right?
<farad> so I have to run this command outside?
<tvoss> well, ideally close to a window
<tvoss> I usually ssh into the device to be able to place it close to a window
<farad> how long will it take? 100 seconds?
<tvoss> farad, it depends, more like a 180 - 300 seconds
<farad> hmm, close to window does not seem to be enough
<farad> looks like I have to take the phone for a small walk
<tvoss> farad, placing it outside usually is good enough
<farad> do I have to restart the phone before restarting that command?
<tvoss> nope
<tvoss> farad, you could abort the test and restart with GLOG_v=1000 for crazy level of log detail :)
<farad> if you are ready for parsing that, then I will do
<tvoss> farad, yup, I am :)
<tvoss> farad, and it gives a nice indication of what is going on
<farad> ah, NMEA output, I was looking for that for the last week :-)
<tvoss> farad, :)
<tvoss> farad, it's not what typical users are interested in :) you should just have said: give me nmea
<farad> well, I am not particularly interested in the NMEA output, but I was looking for exactly that output to debug this case
<tvoss> farad, ack
<farad> OK, I think something is finally going on there
<farad> but now I have to run the command again, and store the output somewhere so that I can transfer it
<farad> is it difficult to set up ssh?
<tvoss> farad, not really, it should be setup already
<farad> I think I will just pipe the output to a file and transfer it to the computer manually
<tvoss> farad, that's fine, too
<tvoss> farad, please make sure that you run sudo powerd-cli active to make sure that the device does not go to deep sleep
 * dobey wonders how hard it would be to have an app that traps/sends specially formed SMS messages
<tvoss> farad, so I just ran the test with result: Mean time to first fix in [ms]: 59727
<farad> yes, I got something like that
<farad> I restarted the command about two minutes ago with your given powerd setting
<popey> mariogrip, hey, have you seen upstart using a lot of cpu on the oneplus?
<mariogrip> popey: no, i haven't noticed. I will note it down on my todo list, thanks for telling me
<tvoss> farad, so the good news is: your gps is working
<tvoss> farad, ~60 seconds is quite good, that's without agps
<popey> This is really impressive mariogrip. loving what you've done with the OPO. works really well
<mariogrip> Thanks popey!
 * genii hands out tasty cookies all around
 * mariogrip loves cookies!!
<genii> :D
<mcphail> mariogrip: don't think the OPO is on the !devices list. Would you like to add it?
<mariogrip> mcphail: Device list? this one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mcphail> mariogrip: yes - didn't see it listed there. Would be nice to have another non-Nexus phone listed :)
<mariogrip> Yeah, will add it :)
<mcphail> Nice :)
<rww> heh, the board name for OPO is bacon? jono must like that :p
<popey> :)
<popey> It's nice to be able to have 10 apps open and non of them get OOMKilled
<popey> mariogrip, I note the OPX has a similar setup (snapdragon 801) as the OPO - does that mean it should be "easy" to port?
<mariogrip> "hopefully" JUP! :D
<mariogrip> now with the new ubp-5.1.1 branch i have 3 new device cooking up :)
<popey> niiiiiice
 * popey hugs mariogrip 
 * mariogrip huges back :P
<mariogrip> the ubp-5.1.1 on the oneplus one seems to be even more "snappy"
<mariogrip> aka smooth
<popey> \o/
<mariogrip> How do i become a Ubuntu member?
<genii> !member
<ubot5`> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Aylinizm> hi all
<Aylinizm> i have samsung grand prime  cell phone
<Aylinizm> i want to install ubuntu touch to this phone
<Aylinizm> is there any images which is suitable for this device ?
<mcphail> !devices | Aylinizm
<ubot5`> Aylinizm: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mcphail> mariogrip: having made a port, how much of the process do you think could be automated or scripted, and applied generically across devices with, say, a cyanogenmod tree?
<Aylinizm> !devices
<ubot5`> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mariogrip> the ubp-5.1.1 is based on CM btw, and I would say that it's not that hard, I am acutely making a "semi automated" script that puts everything together using the Cyanogenmods "cm.dependencies" file and also sets all the propper settings for ubuntu.
<mariogrip> actually*
<Aylinizm> oh thanks. greate news for me
<Aylinizm> i just like to use ubuntu.
<mcphail> mariogrip: that sounds like a great idea. If Ubuntu is going to have a future on devices, it needs to be easier for numpties like me to make a port ;)
<Aylinizm> lol. yea
 * mcphail longs for a day when Ubuntu will run on any device with an upstream cyanogenmod port
<mariogrip> if we get libhybris (and other parts) to work "100%" with CM, I think that might be possible for many CM devices
<mcphail> That is an exciting prospect
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-06
<popey> mariogrip, does bluetooth work on ubp-5.1.1 on OPO?
<mariogrip> popey: Not yet, haven't looked at it.
<extraymond> Hi! Does nexus 7(2013version) support gps? I can't use here map on it.
<extraymond> I'm on rc-proposed/bq-aquaris-en channel
<lotuspsychje> anyone up to work @ canonical homebased worldwide?
<lotuspsychje> https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=1066
<lotuspsychje> and another one
<lotuspsychje> https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=1017
<lpotter> I would, but I just got a job...
<lotuspsychje> lpotter: nice one, congrats
<lpotter> :D thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<yahn> popey, I just saw your post on g+ about running UT on the OnePlus One. Were you able to do that using the info from https://wiki.ubports.com/w/OnePlus_One ?
<yahn> mariogrip, are you around?
<popey> yahn, yes and no, I also needed the boot.img and recovery.img out of one of the tarballs on that page, and manually installed those via fastboot
<popey> yahn, log from this irc channel a couple of days ago will have the conversation between me and mariogrip
<yahn> popey, thanks :)
<popey> yahn, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/01/04/%23ubuntu-touch.html#t10:34
<yahn> popey, much appreciated
<yahn> popey, do you happen to have a link that works to that boot.img mariogrip asked you to use? The link in the irc log doesn't appear to work.
<yahn> the device_bacon.tar.xz file
<yahn> popey, nevermind, I've got it now.
<Sleep_Walker> hi
<Sleep_Walker> I have problem connecting my Android tablet to WiFi hotspot provided by ubuntu touch phone (Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu), notebook connects to my phone without problem and tablet works perfectly for any other network
<Sleep_Walker> is that known problem?
<yahn> It lives! Ubuntu on my OnePlus One
<yahn> and it looks gorgeous
<yahn> OK I'm seeing how this whole scopes thing works now...it's a very cool idea
<wligtenberg> My Sony BT keyboard keeps disconnecting, it connects for a while, but I have not yet been able to actually type anything with it. (Which is a bummer, since I wanted to test the convergence stuff)
<ondra> mterry why do you want to build art?
<ondra> mterry otherwise art is supported for all
<ondra> mterry once you run $ .  build/core/envsetup.sh
<ondra> mterry call $ lunch
<ondra> mterry and select for what you want to build
<ondra> mterry then you can compile what you need
<mariogrip> yahn: I'm here now
<yahn> mariogrip, it's OK I managed to get UT installed on my OnePlus One
<yahn> thanks for the work you've put into it
<mariogrip> :)
<mterry> ondra, hello!  I didn't want to build art especially, but when I run make or make recoveryimage, that art makefile gets used somehow
<mcphail> wligtenberg: out of interest, does your keyboard work properly on the rc-proposed channel?
<wligtenberg> mcphail: I haven't tried. I will see if I can change channels later today (using a Nexus4 by the way)
<mcphail> wligtenberg: I think rc-proposed has bluez5. I was wondering if that would magically fix it
<wligtenberg> mcphail: I will look into switching channels
<wligtenberg> nexus4 is mako, right?
<wligtenberg> yep
<ondra> mterry it loads all makefiles for whole aosp project
<ondra> mterry but make sure you run lunch first
<mterry> ondra, I did
<mterry> ondra, and I'm running this all on my normal dev laptop right?
<ondra> mterry and this is AOSP or phablet?
<mterry> ondra, uh...  I did "repo init -u https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git"
<ondra> mterry ok for what device is this?
<wligtenberg> mcphail: switching channels as we speak :)
<mterry> ondra, armhf (krillin I guess is my testing device)
<ondra> mterry you need to choose right branch. this will probably sync something undefined
<ondra> mterry OK for krilin you need to sync different code
<ondra> mterry that tree is for AOSP devices like Nexus 4, 7,...
<mterry> ondra, well sure.  I have a nexus 4 I can use
<mterry> ondra, to keep it simple, I'll stay on this branch and use nexus 4
<ondra> mterry OK then run $ repo init -b phablet-4.4.2_r1
<ondra> mterry then repo sync
<wligtenberg> just curious, are you guys trying to get an Android Run Time working on Ubuntu, or what?
<mterry> ondra, what if I've already done a sync?  is that fine to switch or do I need to reset?
<mterry> wligtenberg, me?  no, just the Android low level stuff that we use for Ubuntu Touch (drivers and such)
<wligtenberg> mterry, ok, also cool, but I saw ART flashing by and was thinking what you guys would be doing. :)
<mterry> ondra, also... when I'm syncing, I get a lot of "git repository not found" messages.  Thus I have to use -f to get through it all.  Is that expected?
<mterry> Maybe that's because I haven't been using the phablet branch
<wligtenberg> mcphail: mmm, that is even worse... There BT just switches off...
<ondra> mterry yeah just run sync again
<ondra>  no harm
<mcphail> wligtenberg: :(
<wligtenberg> mcphail: shall I switch to the devel channel, to see if that helps?
<mcphail> wligtenberg: no - the devel channel isn't for real people like you and me ;)
<wligtenberg> mcphail: I ran the devel channel previously as well
<wligtenberg> mcphail: It is not my normal device, just for playing with ubuntu
<mcphail> wligtenberg: I'm not sure the devel channel actually works, most of the time. The usable improvements come through in rc and rc-proposed
<wligtenberg> mcphail: ok, previously it worked most of the time. Sometimes it had bugs like not being able to install apps :)
<mcphail> wligtenberg: I think it has be re-purposed since the old "working" days ;)
<wligtenberg> mcphail: ok, you convinced me, I will stay out of that channel :)
<mcphail> wligtenberg: I can't rememebr who looks after bluetooth (? is it awe_ ?), but I'm sure they would be interested in bug reports for your keyboard
<awe_> mcphail, I'm not really the maintainer, but do work on BT
<awe_> we're about to land Bluez5 in OTA9 ( which is already in rc-proposed )
<awe_> if things don't work, then yes, a bug report would be super helpful
<mcphail> awe_: good guess then :) ! wligtenberg has a bt keyboard which drops connection in OTA8.5 but doesn't work at all in rc-proposed
<wligtenberg> awe_ on my nexus4 rc-proposed, bt just switches off
<awe_> although any fixes will probably be deferred to OTA10
<awe_> wligtenberg, randomly?
<wligtenberg> awe_ I don't mind, not my daily driver :)
<wligtenberg> awe_ yes, just after some time, it disables bt again
<wligtenberg> awe_ I am looking at the bt bugs, to see if this has already been reported
<awe_> k
<awe_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingBluetooth
<awe_> if you do report a bug, please read the above first, so you can provide us with the best info
<wligtenberg> According to the link in the topic, I should be looking here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bugs
<awe_> yes
<wligtenberg> ok
<awe_> wligtenberg, does this appear to be a regression?
<awe_> ie. does this appear to be new behavior that's shown up recently?
<wligtenberg> awe_, yes, this was not happening before. Previously I was able to turn it on (and it would stay on) and I would be able to connect to my Sony BT keyboard, but then I was unable to use the keyboard.
<awe_> we updated the kernels for all of our devices first, with the BT stack backported
<awe_> then in after OTA8, we released the bluez5 userspace to rc-proposed
<awe_> so that it would land for OTA9
<wligtenberg> awe_, I was using OTA 8.5, with the previous results, with ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu I have the issue that BT turns itself off
<awe_> ok, just to be clear.  With OTA8.5, no problem, but with latest rc-proposed, the problem occurs?
<awe_> we knew that there'd be some pain updating to bluez5, but it was something we had to do, as bluez4 was ancient, and unsupported
<wligtenberg> awe_, to be precise, with OTA 8.5 (another problem), but the automatically switching off bt, is a problem introduced when switching from OTA 8.5 to rc-proposed.
<awe_> got it
<awe_> so please file a bug
<awe_> and then ping me with the bug #
<wligtenberg> yeah, I am looking if it is already reported, too many BT not working reports...
<awe_> as I'd like to ensure that we tag it with "bluez5", so it gets a higer priority
<awe_> wligtenberg, yea... the bug list is a bit out of control.  Don't spend too much time on looking for a dup
<awe_> we'll tag your bug which will make it easier to track
<wligtenberg> ok, I will browse for a bit
<pmcgowan> wligtenberg, that sounds specific to n4 perhaps
<pmcgowan> although I think it works here, let me see
<awe_> pmcgowan, bluez5
<wligtenberg> pmcgowan, that could be specific, I don't know :)
<awe_> ie. it works with new kernel + bluez4
<awe_> but not with new kernel + bluez5
<pmcgowan> yeah but I have had proposed working for some time, let me check
<awe_> wligtenberg, so also to be clear... at some point, your keyboard stops working, and when you check the BT indicator, it's moved to "off"?
<awe_> on it's own?
<awe_> when this happens, has the screen gone off at all
<awe_> just wondering if the device may have suspended
<wligtenberg> awe_, Currently, it never discovers the keyboard
<awe_> with rc-proposed?
<wligtenberg> awe_, yep
<awe_> ok, sounds like another bug
<awe_> what device are using then, to notice that BT has been disabled?
<wligtenberg> I am looking at the Bluetooth settings menu
<wligtenberg> hit the button, get green checkmark, after a while it switches to grey again
<awe_> ah... so it sounds like BT is never being "enabled"
<awe_> when you flip the toggle
<awe_> how long is "after a while"
<awe_> ?
<wligtenberg> awe_, that could indeed also be the case, but then it takes a while to realize that it is off
<awe_> right, but can you pair any other BT device after you flip the toggle?
<wligtenberg> awe_, 30s
<awe_> got it, so yea.. it sounds like enabling BT is failing
<awe_> which is why you can't pair your kybd
<wligtenberg> awe_, I have not tried anything else, I could try to find my old jawbone...
<awe_> well... if you flip the toggle, and it flips back after 30s
<awe_> then I doubt that'll work
<awe_> I'll flash my N4 and try from my end
<wligtenberg> awe_, I agree :)
<wligtenberg> awe_, If I run bluetoothctl on the device and enter show, it says no default controller available
<pmcgowan> awe_, there is a similar report for flo, did we not update those kernels?
<awe_> pmcgowan, no; asked morphis about this yesterday and the kernel for flo was updated when we updated the mako kernel
<pmcgowan> ok
<awe_> pmcgowan, and it's not the kernel
<awe_> this broke when bluez5 userspace was released to the PPA
<awe_> probablty related to rfkill
<morphis> wligtenberg: can you share your syslog? that would help to get a better picture
<awe_> morphis, I've asked him to file a bug and pointed him at the wiki page already
<awe_> morphis, I'm flashing my N4 now too
<morphis> good
<awe_> pmcgowan, here's our current list of bluez5 related bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bugs?field.tag=bluez5
<mcphail> awe_: as an aside, are you interested in tagging historic bugs (such as #1435040) as bluez5 if they are still present in rc-proposed?
<awe_> mcphail, 'bluez5' is for bugs related to bluez5
<mcphail> awe_: so only for regressions from bluez4, rather than things which bluez5 didn't fix?
<awe_> anything else should just have a 'Canonical System Image' task, and it'll be prioritized by the product team
<awe_> mcphail, ack
<mcphail> OK
<wligtenberg> morphis, sure
<morphis> wligtenberg: as when the ctrl isn't available there is really something wrong
<mterry> ondra, so far no "git repository can't be found" messages with the phablet branch!  :)  Hopefully it will build well too then
<wligtenberg> awe_ morphis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1531515
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1531515 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth cannot be enabled on Ubuntu Touch rc-proposed Nexus 4" [Undecided,New]
<wligtenberg> morphis, syslog is attached there
<awe_> wligtenberg, thanks!
<morphis> wligtenberg: thanks
<wligtenberg> awe_, morphis: You guys thanks, I would love to use an Ubuntu phone as a daily driver AND use it for "normal" computing, that would seriously kick but :)
<wligtenberg> awe_, morphis: and if my bug report can be improved, let me know
<morphis> wligtenberg: :-D
<wligtenberg> seriously, I backed the Ubuntu Edge campaign...
<wligtenberg> that would have been such an awesome device...
<awe_> indeed, but manufacturing a device is a super expensive proposition
<BOHverkill> +1
<wligtenberg> awe_ I know, it is just such a pity that it didn't go through
<wligtenberg> hardware, is hard
<awe_> we're still working like crazy on convergence.... but will have to wait for an OEM to step to the plate and spec the right hw
<awe_> lmao
<awe_> uh yea, you are correct sir
<awe_> ;D
<wligtenberg> awe_, yeah, you want some decent specs then, which would be rather ridiculous for a normal phone. But I can totally picture using a phone as a computer while plugged in, it would also ease all the syncing issues you have when using multiple devices.
<wligtenberg> awe_, but to also be able to test the convergence stuff, I bought an hdmi cable for my nexus4, it works fine, but no keyboard (or mouse) to test it with, yet...
<awe_> wligtenberg, fyi... I just did a fresh flash of my nexus4 and BT works fine for me
<wligtenberg> awe_ mmm
<awe_> have you done any other modifications to your nexus4?
<wligtenberg> nope, just flashed ubuntu
<awe_> ie. is it still read-only filesystem?
<wligtenberg> I have put it in devel mode, that is all
<awe_> can you add your system-image details to the bug?
<wligtenberg> sure
<awe_> eg. system-image-cli -i
<wligtenberg> rebooting it now, just to be sure
<wligtenberg> you never know when a reboot helps ;)
<wligtenberg> (although it isn't windows)
<wligtenberg> ok, that seems to have helped...
<awe_> wligtenberg, there may be a race condition; I'll try a couple of reboots on my end to see if I can reproduce
<wligtenberg> it was now turned on after boot, and I turned it off and on again now for testing
<wligtenberg> bluetoothctl, now show info
<wligtenberg> so it seems on this boot, bt works
<awe_> wligtenberg, do you have a valid SIM in the phone?
<wligtenberg> awe, nope
<awe_> ok
<awe_> just wanted to be sure we have a similar setup
<wligtenberg> awe_, I have now paired my keyboard
<wligtenberg> awe_, and it works! (so that is progress from OTA 8.5!)
<awe_> wligtenberg, I haven't been able to reproduce yet
<awe_> I'll reboot a few more times, then will probably mark the bug as Incomplete
<wligtenberg> awe_, sure, it might have been a fluke
<awe_> can you update the bug and indicate that a reboot seems to have fixed the problem?
<wligtenberg> awe_, already done that :D
<awe_> cool, much thanks for the help!
<wligtenberg> Just tested the hdmi as well, but that is now not changing the screen as well as before. (It now stays phone shaped)
<wligtenberg> awe_ you are most welcome. The more people testing it, the better it will become.
<awe_> indeed
<wligtenberg> No I just need a BT mouse :)
<wligtenberg> and then show off at some local OSS/Linux gig
 * mcphail loves this channel
<wligtenberg> awe_, just curious, are you working for Canonical?
<ondra> mterry when you synced master, that manifest is something old form 4.0 days, so god knows what you were building :)
<ondra> mterry you need to run full build first ($ make) then you can iterate through only portions of the build e.g. $ make recoveryimage
<mterry> ondra, I've added the -b argument needed to the Touch/Gerrit wiki, so hopefully future poor souls don't make the same mistake
<mterry> ondra, oh yeah?  OK, I had started with just recoveryimage and hit a build failure was about to look
<mterry> Will go back and do full make
<ondra> mterry yeah, I thought it was always there since 4.4.2 port
<mterry> Also seems I need g++-4.8
<ondra> mterry I'd expect make recoveryimage to fail in clean build env
<ondra> mterry yeah, we need same dependencies as aosp
<ondra> mterry I have android 5.1.1 tree running well
<ondra> mterry but recovery is only missing part in that tree
<awe_> wligtenberg, yex
<wligtenberg> awe_, lucky you :)
<awe_> wligtenberg, thanks
<wligtenberg> awe_, yeah I think Canonical is a nice place to work. Pretty cool, if you can work on Ubuntu for work.
<wligtenberg> awe_, I always have to squeeze in my OSS work
<RTE89> hi there. Is there a way to use Mega on an Ubuntu phone? The site insists that I download the Android app, and there's no alternative in the store.
<dobey> what is Mega?
<mterry> tedg, any progress on that ubuntu-app-launch protocol redesign?
<ogra_> dobey, the successor of Super and predecessor of Hyper :P
<tedg> mterry: Yes, still need a final review by tvoss, he's promised today though :-)
<mterry> tedg, cool
<mterry> tedg, I'll stop bugging you about it and let you ping me when you're ready  ;)
<dobey> ogra_: i think Megalodon was the last one. Never was a Hyperladon
<ogra_> just wait ...
<ogra_> dobey, it is a file sharing service from a german guy who was in jail multiple times in germany for data theft and credit card data abuse ...
<dobey> oh that mega
<ogra_> (i never got how people could ever trust his services with his data ...)
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> or why people treat him like a savior
<ogra_> s/his/their/
<dobey> well, it's his data now ;)
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<ogra_> anyway, i'd expect them to offer some html based access even without app ... but RTE89 is gone ...
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> ogra_: they probably have a crappy web site that just says to install the android app, because our browser has "Android" in the user-agent
<dobey> so might need a custom webapp to tweak the user-agent, to be able to use that
<dobey> on the other hand, file sync services don't really fit well with the security and filesystem model of the ubuntu phone, either
<ogra_> yeah
<dobey> i'm glad i don't have to deal with making ubuntu one file sync work on the phone :)
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: Does your system-image server contain this patch? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/server/revision/283
<mariogrip> peat-psuwit: no, not at the moment
<mariogrip> peat-psuwit: I can update it now
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: Thank you. Incremental update won't happen if the patch isn't there.
<mariogrip> oh wait, i added that change myself some time ago
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: Ok.
<mariogrip> but this patch has more fixes so ill add it anyway
<peat-psuwit> sil2100: According to your latest change in system-image server, how can one force regeneration of keyring file without actually changing the keyring tarball itself?
<mariogrip> peat-psuwit: Now it's up to date
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: I'm afraid that's not enough. After studying the code, the keyring file won't be re-generated without changing the actual keyring tarball.
<mariogrip> peat-psuwit: I can fore it to do it, i can remove the "if it exist"
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: In code? I think it won't work. The file will always be regenerated.
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: Maybe just delete the file instead?
<popey> mariogrip, does that mean I'll get an OTA update on my OPO at some point soon? :)
<mariogrip> peat-psuwit: Fixed now, now the keyring is correct
<mariogrip> popey: Jup :)
<mariogrip> popey: what channel are u on?
<popey> good question
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: Thank you very much.
<mariogrip> peat-psuwit: np :)
<mariogrip> popey: the command I told u the other day was for stable
<popey> mariogrip, channel: ubuntu-touch/stable
<peat-psuwit> popey: I think you'll need to flash your OPO with ubuntu-device-flash to flash your device with new keyring file, then OTA should works immediately.
<mariogrip> there haven't been any new stable release yet btw
<popey> ok
<mariogrip> the stable channel follows the stable channel on system-image.ubuntu.com
<mterry> ondra, just a follow-up, after installing some packages and fixing a compile error, everything built fine.  And I seem to be able to build / install the recovery image just fine.  Thanks for your help!
<mterry> I left notes on the steps needed to go from zero to build on the Touch/Gerrit wiki
<Craig> Can someone direct me to where I can post ideas and suggestions for Ubuntu Touch developers?
 * ogra_ guesses the mailing list would be a good start
<dobey> s/Touch//
<dobey> file bugs too i guess
<ogra_> right, wishlist bugs are a good way too
<Craig> A mailing list? That's to receive newsletters from them, right? But where can I post ideas and suggestions to the developers?
<ogra_> a mailing list is to discuss matters by email
<ogra_> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/
<Craig> Thank you. I'll check that out.
<ogra_> you can join it here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<ahayzen> Hi, has auto brightness become really unstable recently for anyone else?
<ahayzen> and how can i find out why it isn't currently working?
<Lamprophony> hello, I wanna know how to do a webapp for ubuntu touch
<ondra> mterry cool :)
<dobey> Lamprophony: #ubuntu-app-devel is probably the better channel :)
<Lamprophony> Thnx
<Craig> ahayzen, I'm using Nexus 7 and it took me a while to notice my thumb was at times covering the light sensor and changing the screen brightness.
<n1cky> my scrollback buffer isn't big enough to read if anyone had anything to say about building on 5.x sources
<n1cky> I'm still interested in building touch for a nexus 6, shamu
<n1cky> is there a ml thread or anywhere else where i can read about building on newer sources?
<dobey> there's been some work on building on 5.x source, but not sure how far along it is
<dobey> ondra: ^^ any idea on that?
<n1cky> dobey: are you @ canonical?
<pmcgowan> its quite far along but not done or ready to release
<dobey> yes
<dobey> in so much as one whom telecommutes is "at" a place of employ :P
<n1cky> pmcgowan: I don't mind if i hit some bugs, but does not ready to release necessarily mean internal?
<n1cky> poor phrasing; what i mean to ask is if that prerelease work is public or not
<n1cky> dobey: thats a nice gig.
<pmcgowan> n1cky, good question I will find out if its available, I don't now myself off hand
<dobey> yep
<dobey> afaik it's all public, just not widely announced since it's not working fully yet
<dobey> i think there's maybe still some issues with libhybris and such?
<pmcgowan> there is work for 64 bit support at the same time
<pmcgowan> which definitely has hybris implications
<dobey> and that, yeah
<dobey> n1cky: really though, for a 32-bit phone, if you can get the necessary requirements for ubuntu to work properly, enabled in the kernel, then i think building it should be pretty much fine
<dobey> n1cky: that is, making sure the stuff the 4.x build enables, is also built in the 5.x source
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-07
<gwendo_lyn> i have a couple super dumb questions that i am somehow not afraid to ask.
<gwendo_lyn> first, has anyone had any luck getting slack to run in the touch browser?
<gwendo_lyn> second, is it even possible to install say, gcc or go or something even if i have to run them from terminal?  it looks like making the system read-write is "frowned-upon".
<gwendo_lyn> and third, is this even the right place for questions like this from someone who is a developer but would rather use the tablet to do things other than develop Touch-specific software?
<RAOF> gwendo_lyn: You *can* install gcc or go, but you will need to make the system read-write (which is renders the device unsupported for OTA updates)
<RAOF> (Which doesn't mean that OTA updates won't work, just that there are known failure-modes which any individual OTA update may or may not hit)
<RAOF> This would be a reasonable channel.
<gwendo_lyn> thanks :)
<gwendo_lyn> so, making it read-write is the path to installing such things, but i may not be able to take ota and ota may render the device unusable until i go through recovery mode and re-flash, then re-enable read-write, then re-install nonstandard packages.
<RAOF> That's about it, yeah.
<gwendo_lyn> i'm not quite as dumb as i feel then :)
<RAOF> As is always the case :)
<gwendo_lyn> i'm using a numeric pin on the lock screen.  is there a way to make it show a keypad instead of a full keyboard so i don't have to switch to the number/symbol mode?
<RAOF> Huh. Mine does automatically.
<RAOF> It doesn't pop up the OSK at all, just a numpad.
<gwendo_lyn> ok, i picked "4 digit passcode" in settings->security&privacy->locking and unlocking->lock security
<gwendo_lyn> my lock screen shows a rather standard looking ubuntu lock screen, with "phablet" ostensibly where the machine name goes, a "password" field underneath, and some strange looking circular widget with approximately 32 divisions, the first five (from 12 o'clock) are solid dots, the sixth position has what looks to be a small teardrop cursor pointed outward from the radius, and the rest of the positions have small hollow dots (smal
<gwendo_lyn> if i tap the password field it brings up a full kb.
<gwendo_lyn> if i switch it to "swipe (no security)" it shows me the same screen but when i tap the password box it unlocks immediately :)
<RAOF> Oh, on a tablet.
<RAOF> Right, that's the difference.
<RAOF> I... don't know if you can get a keypad on there.
<RAOF> On the phone it doesn't have the password box, just a keypad for the pin.
<gwendo_lyn> fair enough.  i could live with it :)
<dobey> RAOF: the phone should have an entry box for password, if you set it to a passphrase instead of a pin
<RAOF> Right, but on the tablet it has an entry box for password even if you set a pin instead of a passphrase.
<dobey> yeah, the landscape greeter still needs some work i guess
<gwendo_lyn> thanks y'all.  do i need to do anything special to prevent OTA?  it's not automatic is it?
<dobey> it's not
<dobey> you can go into system settings updates and change the "auto download" to "never" though if you want
<gwendo_lyn> ok that's what i thought from the install page.
<dobey> not sure why you'd want to prevent ota though
<gwendo_lyn> oh, hmm. might be a good idea.
<gwendo_lyn> because i want to enable read-write
<dobey> why?
<dobey> enabling read-write makes system updates not work anyway
<gwendo_lyn> i want to push the envelope in ways that apparently require it.  for example, i want to install some standard-ish linux packages even though i know i will have to use them from the command line.
<dobey> and if your idea is that you want to rely on apt-get to upgrade stuff, that's a bad plan. it will break
<dobey> gwendo_lyn: make a chroot
<dobey> gwendo_lyn: https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<gwendo_lyn> could do, was hoping not to need chroot but you're right, that's probably best.
<dobey> well, / is not a big partition. you can make a chroot in normal data partition under $HOME, or on external media
<dobey> and it keeps stuff contained, so you don't have to break the system to compile something on your phone or such
<dobey> anyway, have to go now. later
<gwendo_lyn> thanks :)
<gwendo_lyn> hmm.  looks like this remains the state of bluetooth keyboards: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-bluetooth/+bug/1478217
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1478217 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "can't pair bluetooth keyboard, phone doesn't show code." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dholbach> good morning
<lpotter> hi
<CaptainHeavy> Hello all :) Not sure if this is a hardware or software issue but I frequently hear very audible clicking noises from my Meizu MX4 that is running the latest version of Ubuntu Touch.  Its as if the phone is attempting to play sound through the speakers but there's no apps running that *should* be emitting sound.  Has anyone else experienced this?
<mcphail> gwendo_lyn: hopefully more BT keyboards will work after OTA9, as the bluetooth stack should be getting updated
<jibel> CaptainHeavy, this is known and reported in bug 1477838
<ubot5> bug 1477838 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "[MX4] Crackling sound after playing audio and suspended" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1477838
<CaptainHeavy> jibel: cool, thanks for letting me know :)
<jibel> yw
<CaptainHeavy> Sounds like a nightmare to reproduce
<CaptainHeavy> Happens infrequently in my experience but I have no idea how to guarantee that it happens!
<jibel> CaptainHeavy, indeed, if you ever find a way to reliably reproduce don't hesitate to add a comment on the report.
<CaptainHeavy> jibel: Will do. The unlock/lock fix works but if you do it very quickly the ticking persists
<CaptainHeavy> It stops if you unlock, wait for a minute or so then lock again
<CaptainHeavy> seems like a resource time issue?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Thursday, and happy Old Rock Day! 😃  🎸
<oSoMoN> dholbach, good morning, and thanks for the fix to the click-reviewer-tools. Do you know if there’s a way to request myapps to re-run checks for an upload (or do you know who I should ask)?
<dholbach> oSoMoN: I don't know if that's possible, but JamesTait and beuno (and members of their team) would probably know
<oSoMoN> thanks, I’ll ask them
<JamesTait> oSoMoN, the only way I know definitely works is to re-upload with a new version.  You can request a manual review, and then the reviewer could download the package and run it against the new tools, but I don't think there's a way to request another automatic review.
<conkey3> welp, i get ":-1: warning: security:policy_groups_safe:ubuntu-touch-sdl-template:debug: (REJECT) reserved policy group 'debug': not for production use
<conkey3> The debug policy group is automatically injected and should only be used for development.
<conkey3> Please use the publish mode to create a package for the store!"
<conkey3> i'm trying to run it on the phone. this sdl2 template https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-sdl2-gles2-template/
<conkey3> never mind, it's just an warning, template2 seems to work
<conkey3> phew
<oSoMoN> JamesTait, how would I go about requesting a manual review?
<popey> there's a button in the store which lets you oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> nevermind, I just saw the big orange button
<popey> heh
<popey> oSoMoN, approved
<oSoMoN> popey, thanks!
<popey> np
<conkey3> does anyone knows how to add sdl2 image to cmake? :( i have set(LIBRARY_SEARCH_PATHS "lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/") and find_library(SDL2_IMAGE_LIBRARY NAMES SDL2_image PATHS ${LIBRARY_SEARCH_PATHS}) but it doesn't work
<slvn_> conkey3, not sure, but could it be done with "target_link_libraries" ?
<conkey3> oh, forgot to set SL2_IMAGE LIBRARY... never mind.. i'm stupid today
<slvn_> I use SDL2 on ubuntu touch, but not with cmake ... I use cmake with SDL2 on other platform though
<conkey3> slvn_, i use sdl2 with cmake because i can deploy the app on the phone :D
<conkey3> slvn_, run.. from qt on the phone, i don't need to make a click copy install etc
<conkey3> bleah
<slvn_> conkey3,  ... I don't have this problem since I have no ubuntu phone nor tablet  (lol).
<slvn_> though, doing a script with click/copy/install is quite fast ...
<conkey3> slvn_, yep but it's faster from qt :P (i have an mx4)
<slvn_> ok! btw, about sdl2 on ubuntu (touch),
<slvn_> you must a install the patch from bschaefer, right ?
<slvn_> have installed
<conkey3> slvn_, i am using your sdl2 binaries from a random sdl2 games spider solitaire or something
<conkey3> LOL
<slvn_> lol ... that's my game ...
<conkey3> i'm to lazy to cross compile sld2
<conkey3> yep :D that's your game :)
<slvn_> but you can do it as your convenance ...
<conkey3> btw, sdl2.0.4 is out (release)
<slvn_> yep, I have seen this
<mcphail> conkey3: released version of 2.0.4 doesn't have bschaefer's patches
<conkey3> :'(
<slvn_> the libSDL2 that you are using is almost the sdl2.0.4, it was based on the trunk, and I applied the patch myself + other (mysterious) fixes
<mcphail> conkey3: hopefully we'll get a patched version coming into Ubuntu in time for xenial release
<conkey3> awesome :D
<mcphail> conkey3: until that point, we've all stolen slvn_'s build ;)
<slvn_> conkey3,  it you see some bugs please tell me... and if sometime it don't work anymore, tell me also !
<conkey3> :)) looks like it! slvn_ is the sdl2 master :D
<conkey3> slvn_, i will :D
<slvn_> no, I am not sdl2 master, but I start to know well sdl2 :)
<slvn_> mcphail,  I  have script that cross compiles sdl2 + libs ... if you need ... but I believe, you have already many mecanism to do that ..
<mcphail> slvn_: Thanks. I can build it without too many problems but the current build is working fine for me, so I'm just recycling that one :)
<slvn_> btw ... there is a feature not (yet (or never)) merged in SDL2, which is SDL_OpenURL()
<slvn_> it working on a few platforms, but not on ubuntu (touch)
<slvn_> I mean it works on ubuntu, but not ubuntu-touch
<mcphail> Not sure there is a mechanism for that to work on ubuntu-touch...
<slvn_> on ubuntu, it uses " execlp("xdg-open", "xdg-open", url, (char *)0);"
<slvn_> but I think, it's not existing on touch ...
<slvn_> I mean, all OS have this ... to open a link to an external browser ...
<mcphail> I don't think confined apps can do this on a platform level. Might be wrong, though
<conkey3> slvn_, how do you get the touch coords x,y. there is event.tfinger.x that returns float, looks like it's a normalized value 0..1. so to get the real x value i just have to event.tfinger.x*1152?
<conkey3> 1152 is the x res on mx4
<slvn_> conkey3,  you get the resolution from "SDL_GetNumDisplayModes"  and "SDL_GetDisplayMode"
<victor_bq> Hi all!
<victor_bq> someone to answer a question about the current rc?
<svenrish> hey. first time into the chat. been thinking of getting ubuntu edition phone. but i need remote desktop. rdp. is this possible?
<svenrish> is this where you can get help on ubuntu phone? beginner here!
<popey> svenrish, sure.
<popey> svenrish, i don't think there's an rdp client yet
<svenrish> ok thanks popey. tht will rule out this phone. pitty.
<popey> yeah, someone needs to port an rdp / vnc viewer
<popey> Or run one under xmir
<popey> which could work
<svenrish> let me check what xmir is
<popey> the ability to run "legacy" x apps under mir (our display server on the phone)
<svenrish> so it could be done?
<newuser> hi, is this the irc for ubuntu touch ?
<ondra> dobey I make shamu build work, but can't test more
<ondra> dobey don't have device
<dobey> ondra: sure, was just inquiring about general android 5.x support status
<ondra> dobey I have it running on Nexus 4 and 7
<ondra> dobey needs more love to get BT LE working, I did port before BT LE landed, so kernel needs to be updated
<dobey> ondra: cool
<mterry> jdstrand, tyhicks: heyo!  There is talk about finally adding a separate "lockscreen password" for the login UI prompt and an "admin password" for passwd/sudo cases.  I wanted to schedule a hangout with whomever on the security team is interested, in order to walk through your requirements for such a scheme (storage of lockscreen password, etc)
<mterry> Can I just use the google hangout schedule feature for you two?
<tyhicks> mterry: nice! that should be fine
<tyhicks> mterry: well, I think we both may be booked pretty solid with work for this week
<mterry> hmm ok
<tyhicks> mterry: sometime next week would allow us to be a bit more prepared
<mterry> cool.  no rush on my side
 * ogra_ will find it interesting wheer you will draw the line then ... i.e. will full filemanager access and terminal app access require the secure PW or just the PIN 
<yahn> speaking of security, is anyone aware of plans to introduce full device encryption for ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> plans are there ...
<ogra_> timeline or ETA isnt
 * ogra_ guesses that wont happen befoe the phone switches to snappy
<mterry> morphis, repo won't let me upload for review without a Signed-off-by tag on my commits.  Do I just add those manually, saying I signed off on my own commits?  Or am I doing something wrong?
<morphis> mterry: git commit -s
<morphis> git commit --amend -s for already made commits
<mterry> morphis, thanks.  I'm not a git head yet  :)
<morphis> :-)
<morphis> np
<mterry> morphis, https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/417 and https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/418 !  <phew>
<morphis> mterry: by when do you need this landed?
<morphis> mterry: and you may have to redo the same stuff for the other devices we have
<mterry> morphis, yeah I started these commits on the krillin OEM branches, before realizing that we even had the general-purpose phablet repos.  So I'm prepared to do the work on the OEM branches at least.  Which devices does the phablet.ubuntu.com repo officially cover?
<mterry> morphis, no rush on timing
<mariogrip> anyone want to write anything about me? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MariusGripsgard
<lpotter> grrrr.. something's going on with my local cell tower today ;/
 * davmor2 pictures lpotter with a cell tower on his desk
<lpotter> I wish
<lpotter> I should get one of those mini personal cell towers
<dobey> davmor2: i have a cell tower on my desk. it's a tower made of cell phones.
<lpotter> I have a cardboard box under my desk for that
<davmor2> dobey: pffff
<davmor2> dobey: we all have one of those :)
<farad> @tvoss: my GPS started working yesterday
<tvoss> farad, now that is good, but still concerning :)
<farad> I cannot imagine how, but the testing the evening before seems to have fixed the problem
<tvoss> farad, neither can I, and as I mentioned the other day: the error is spurious
<tvoss> farad, a so-called heisenbug
<farad> probably, yes :)
<farad> so for me this case is closed
<farad> if I can provide you any additional information just tell me
<farad> anyways, thanks for helping me with this!
<dobey> anyone know if it's possible to do phablet-shell over bluetooth?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-08
<lpotter> hmm... my mode data connection is wonky today
<anmol_> hi
<anmol_> anyone around ?
<anmol_> i want to port ubuntu touch to nexus 6p
<anmol_> i saw instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<anmol_> but it downloads a lot of stuff ?
<anmol_> is that all required ?
<anmol_> i mean the phablet-dev-bootstrap phablet  command
<anmol_> ?
<anmol_> anyone ?
<anmol_> anyone there ?
<dholbach> good morning
* jnxd changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | OTA-8.5 released!
<matv2> i seem to remember that after implementing wpa2 enterprise, nm detected that a password of a saved connection was not/no longer valid and prompted for a password
<matv2> should that be the case?
<matv2> because, for me, it does not do so now
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy English Toffee Day! 😃  🍬
<matv2> to be more precise, I have a stored wifi connection that is in range. It does not connect automatically because the pw has changed. However, if i mark it in the wifi ui, it stays marked and green. However does not connect
<matv2> that seems a bug. However i cant remember if pw prompting was ever implemented for such cases
<matv2> I should add that this a wpa2 enterprise connection
<V99> hi
<V99> all the apt-get packages are tested in utouch?
<k1l_> V99: no. apt-get is not the supported way to install software on ubuntu touch. they use click-packages
<V99> k1l_: and what i have to do to update the system if i put my system in RW?
<k1l_> V99: iirc you wont get the OTA updates than.
<V99> but my question is, i have another method to update or not?
<ogra_> not really
<ogra_> apt upgrading will work for a while and then it will fall apart completely, so if you use apt, be prepared to re-flash from scratch at some point
<ogra_> if you want to use apt. use a chroot, or an lxc container instead ...
<ogra_> (that will also solve the fact that your / only has ~50MB free, so you couldnt install much anyway)
<V99> ok ogra_ thanks for the info
<V99> i'm very upset with utouch expected a pure Linux system
<k1l_> it is a linux system.
<k1l_> maybe you expected a "classic .deb based desktop system". but i think that was not what was to be told you get with ubuntu-touch
<bogdan> Hi
<bogdan> Can i install ubuntu touch on ZTE v815w?
<bogdan> Android 4.4, MT6572, Kernel 3.67
<attente> Elleo: hi. could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/maliit-inputcontext-gtk/trunk?
<Elleo> attente: I can try to give it a quick review, I haven't really had anything to do with maliit's GTK input stuff though
<attente> Elleo: ok, thanks. it's just been sitting around a while, and at some point we're going to need it for osk in gtk apps
<Elleo> attente: fyi, I don't actually maintain the maliit packages (I don't have upload rights), they used to be handled by rsalveti, not sure who handles them since he changed position, I think Mirv did the last few uploads
<Elleo> attente: is this intended to be a separate source package? I'd have thought it should be built from the maliit-framework package?
<attente> Elleo: upstream decided to split the input context plugins for gtk and qt into separate source repos
<Elleo> attente: ah, okay
<attente> Elleo: so right now, they're just transitional packages in the archive
<attente> at least for gtk. qt is still working
<attente> Elleo: as far as testing goes, probably the easiest way to test is to try a gtk app with maliit under unity 7
<Elleo> attente: okay
<attente> or trying something like gedit under u8, but there are some major problems i have to look at there
<Elleo> attente: what sort of problems, out of curiosity?
<attente> Elleo: this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1417655
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1417655 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Support multiple surface applications" [Medium,Triaged]
<attente> Elleo: it's preventing gtk from popping up menus and dialogs
<Elleo> attente: ah, okay, so not maliit related issues then
<attente> Elleo: right, not maliit-related. you could still in theory test it under u8 with gedit since the text entry doesn't require multi-surface there
<Elleo> yeah
<delijati> Hi i was able to start a app on the desktop (after installing qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1, qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity) but how should i now setup connectivity and contacts?
<delijati> Is this going to be easier with 16.04 ? ubuntu-sdk + android + kits + ubuntu emulater a way to much hassel to contribute to any app :/
<Mirv> Elleo: attente: no-one specifically handles them, ie the person who needs to land something, lands it. trainguards will help in uploading packages to the landing PPA.
<Elleo> Mirv: okay, thanks
<attente> Mirv: does it matter that i don't have upload privileges?
<Mirv> attente: no, it's the same landing as any Canonical CI project landing, just with the difference that you prepare the upload locally, and ask a trainguard to upload to the PPA. similarly when it's ready and QA approved, one gets a core-dev to publish the silo.
<attente> Mirv: sorry, i misunderstand. how do i prepare the upload locally?
<sil2100> attente: is this a question about manual uploads in the train?
<Mirv> attente: you prepare locally, then copy to private-fileshare and give a trainguard a link and the target silo to upload to
<Mirv> attente: I mean, you get the latest release with eg dget, patch it, test it locally, and do eg bzr bd -S at the end
<Mirv> attente: you can and should also do a dual landing silo, so preparing both vivid+overlay release and xenial release, so that there's no delta
<Mirv> attente: you copy the, .orig.tar.gz, .dsc, .debian.tar.gz, and .changes files for us to download from. that's how morphis works for example with his android/pulseaudio/etc uploads
<attente> sil2100: Mirv: ok, so i just send one of the trainguard's a link to the source package?
<Mirv> attente: yes, preferably on private-fileshare so that it's identifiably you and we don't need to spend so much time validating your gpg signature etc on the packages
<attente> Mirv: ok, thanks
<Mirv> attente: it seems there's no maliit-framework in overlay PPA (https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages?batch=75&direction=backwards&memo=150&start=75) - meaning that you'd get both vivid and xenial versions from this page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maliit-framework (dget <url-to-.dsc-file>)
<attente> Mirv: the package i'm trying to upload is a new one called maliit-inputcontext-gtk
<attente> this one https://code.launchpad.net/maliit-inputcontext-gtk
<Mirv> attente: oh, that's ours? it's not anywhere yet I guess? it should go via normal train process then.
<Mirv> hadn't heard about that
<attente> Mirv: it's a new source package. upstream split it out from the original repo. so right now the maliit-inputcontext-gtk[23] packages are transitional
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> I need to leave now, but feel free to discuss it with eg sil2100 still nowish or rob_ru later
<Mirv> I mean if you need packaging consultance or need to know what to do to get MP:s against that project working normally
<Mirv> if you plan to not actually develop but do manual uploads from upstream sources mostly, added with patches, then it's the manual route already discussed
<attente> Mirv: ok, sure, thanks
<sil2100> attente, Mirv: from what I see this project would have to be dealt with manual uploads anyway, since (at least right now) it's just a debian/ directory with tarballs being fetched from the watch-file
<sil2100> attente, Mirv: I mean, we could work with it with MPs as well in theory
<attente> sil2100: is there something i should change to the project? it's just the packaging for that upstream project
<ogra_> hmm
 * ogra_ just dug up his flo ... 
<ogra_> "last update 29th Jul. 2014 " ...
<ogra_> "update available" ....
<ogra_> interesting to see if that will work :)
<davmor2> ogra_: of course it will
<ogra_> yeah, it did... but i jusr saw i'm on devel-proposed
<ogra_> bah, switching over to rc-proposed fails :(
<davmor2> ogra_: good luck with that then :D
<ogra_> well, i guess i'll reflash then :/ sad
<studio> hi all
<studio> popey, are there still some news about the x-programms working on x-mir?
<studio> i need some help to make a new initrd for kernel 3.10.94 for the bq e4.5. can someone help?
<dobey> not this again
<danjjl> Hello, I believe their is a small mistake in the documentation page of ItemSelector (https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.Components.ListItems.ItemSelector/) where should I file a bug?
<danjjl> The mistake is in the example usage of ItemSelector. I believe Toolkit.OptionSelectorDelegate shoudl be replaced by OptionSelectorDelegate
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit probably
<danjjl> thank you
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-09
<Zmax> Hello?
<Zmax> Anyone else having problems with compiling source for Touch?
<Zmax> Running into some problems with some missing libraries. In process of debugging it out.
<Zmax82> I'm the process of compiling Ubuntu Touch for a AOSP. Having problems
<robin-hero> Hey all, as I see there are fixes for a bug in today's landing: http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/225.commitlog
<robin-hero> Bug #1521186
<ubot5> bug 1521186 in Canonical System Image ""Media Player" should be translatable on Sound Indicator" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521186
<robin-hero> But it is still untranslated for me (rc-proposed, bq e4.5, r225)
<robin-hero> Any idea?
<muka> looks like there is an upgrade available for mako/rc channel. Does anyone knows if tethering has been fixed in this upgrade?
<muka> I had to downgrade in order for tether to work and I now I'm afraid to upgrade.
<dobey> tether you mean wifi tether?
<muka> no usb
<dobey> oh
<dobey> is there a bug filed about it?
<muka> well, it would be great if wifi would work. Does it?
<dobey> no
<muka> I do not know
<dobey> well if there's no bug report about it, then probably nobody has been told to fix it :)
<muka> that make sense. (:
<muka> I know stable has broken usb tether too.
<dobey> well, file a bug :)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-10
<dobey> hmm, still no bluetooth on n5 with bluez 5 :-/
<elimisteve> My used Nexus 4 came in the mail today. Put Ubuntu Phone on it a few hours ago!
<elimisteve> I had tried it a few months ago on my Nexus 5 (dual-booted)
<elimisteve> I really want Ubuntu Phone to be the future, but honestly, it seems to be improving rather slowly
<elimisteve> popey: Can you share roughly how many people are working on Ubuntu Phone full-time?
<elimisteve> I'm also curious how much impact 1 person can have (I'm a Go, Python, and JS developer)
<lpotter>  at least over December, heaps of people are on holidays
<zubozrout> Hello. Could someone please help me out with my QML project. This is one of the files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14456672/ and for some reason this code: connection_detail.console_out += "→ " +  type + "(" + num + ")" + "\n"; is called more times than how many items are present in the connection_trains_detail_info_model. More precisely if there are n items in the model then the components in the delegate are called n factori
<zubozrout> So if I mark model items as "1","2","3" ... then this is what is called in the delegate: "1","2","3","2","3","3" - and although I've been wondering about that for the whole day now I haven't figured it out.
<zubozrout> Oh, sorry, probably a wrong thread, I should have asked in the ubuntu-app-devel channel.
<popey> elimisteve, I don't know exactly how many people, but I'd guess not a huge number (compared with other mobile platforms).
<popey> elimisteve, a single developer can make a huge difference!
<farad> I have run into a problem with the ubuntu-sdk: cmake works fine in the build-preferences, but upon running the project with Ctrl+R it is complaining, that /usr/bin/cmake is not existing
<farad> ubuntu version 15.10
<farad> if I install cmake systemwide this message of course disappears, but the problem then goes on as it cannot find the compilers then
<farad> so I think the problem is somewhere else
<farad> OK, system wide installation of the armhf cross compilers fixed the issue, but I still wonder, why there has to exist an internal and an external version of cmake
<extraymond> Anyone know how to set unity8 on nexus 7 to vertical?
<farad> has anybody gotten an error similar to this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14459067/
<farad> only occurs when building for the phone
<farad> desktop works fine
<farad> it is the output of QtCreator, when building a "QML app with simple UI (cmake)"
<farad> I am experimenting with the CurrencyConverter demo project from here: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/building-your-first-qml-app/
<dobey> farad: #ubuntu-app-devel is a better place for app dev questions
<farad> @dobey: thanks, then I will move there
<dobey> elimisteve: Rome wasn't built in a day.
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-02
<wh75> hi all, can't dowload code from server gerrit, i received this error : Error: RPC failed; HTTP 503 curl 22 The requested URL returned error: 503 Service Unavailable
<silviof> can someone restart "The Server"? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1610650
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1610650 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "can't sync sources" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<matv1> gd morning and best wishes for the new year to everyone here.
<matv1> I am trying to figure out why my Meizu Pro5 doesnt see my 2.4 ghz ssid but does see my 5 ghz ssid, while my other devices see both
<matv1> how should I troubleshoot this?
<matv1> i have obviously done reboots. I have set next to the router
<matv1> leafed thru network-manager package bugs but not finding anything similar
<matv1> or is there a bug elsewhere?
<matv1> I have tried to add its creds via the hidden network panel. no luck
<matv1> indicator-network.log doesnt really show anything
<jgdx> mardy_, hey, could you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/apl-1651183/+merge/313611 ?
<matv1> hi jgdx could I trouble you for a minute concerning the wifi issue I asked about earlier ^^ ?
<jgdx> matv1, /me reads
<jgdx> matv1, okay, syslog is the likely place to look for output
<matv1> jgdx cool would i be looking for anything in particular?
<jgdx> matv1, connect to it manually and look for NetworkManager and wpa_supplicant
<jgdx> you could also do $ sudo wpa_cli $ scan $ scan_results (when done)
<jgdx> if wpa_cli sees it and the indicator not, I guess there's a bug somewhere. But then you can use wpa_cli to connect to it
<matv1> jgdx alright and by connect to it manually do mean using the connect-to-hidden-network panel or just edit the ssid file?
<jgdx> matv1, whatever works, but connect-to-hidden-network should be easier
<matv1> okay will do that. So this bug doenst ring a bell with you? If not, i will just do a new bug and add the output you asked
<matv1> And would https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager be the right place for that?
<jgdx> matv1, depends on what NetworkManager/wpa_supplicant says in the logs :)
<matv1> jgdx :) Obviously. ok I will ping you in a couple of  minutes
<jgdx> matv1, great
<matv1> jgdx still nothing. when I try to create it the ui returns "the wifi network could not be found" and a wpa_cli scan does not show it either
<matv1> But just to be on the safe side I will do this again while sitting next to the router.
<matv1> Although I am typing this now on an Ubuntu laptop connected to that very same ssid I am not seeing on the Pro 5
 * matv1 heads up to the attic again. Back in a bit :)
<jgdx> matv1, what about the logs?
<muka> is there a way to restart networking (network manager and wpa_supplicant) without rebooting?
<muka> I'm trying to get wifi tethering on my nexus 4. it works but only when I reboot the phone.
<muka> so when I stop it. I have to restart the phone in order to start it again.
<jgdx> muka, sure, upstart will do that
<muka> thank you
<matv1> jgdx sorry I got tasked with parental duties. do you still have time to help?
<matv1> I extracted syslog
<matv1> and I do see my attemp at registering the ssid
<matv1> and see it failing. just not sure which bits are important
<matv1> there is a lot there
<matv1> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6N0bDBlh_dwTEdUemRHdHBVM1E
<matv1> thats the juicy bits i think.
<matv1> hm hang on, now my 5 ghz ssid wont reconnect again after a reboot. That one is still visible in the wifi list but promps for a password
<matv1> thats weird
<matv1> I expressly made sure to recycle the wireless router as well before trying this. And all other devices were connecting straight away again
<matv1> jgdx anyway let me know what else I can do. Otherwise we can pick this up another time.
<muka> looks like rmnet_usb0 is controlled by network manager. is there a way to bring that interface up via ifupdown?
<Colby__> Hello
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-03
<Exterminador> hi guys. i'd like to know how hard is to a newbie to port ubuntu touch to a new device?
<Exterminador> i'd love to try it out in my old phone, but it seems very hard to port. :/
<iAmVille[m]> Ubuntu touch is still lacking in documentation :(
<jgdx> matv2, hey, the output is saying that the 80211 driver fails somehow. I think you should tweak your channel settings on the 2.4g network
<matv2> jgdx hi
<matv2> thanks for looking!
<matv2> in what way would I do that?
<jgdx> matv2, not really sure, but if it's on auto, choose some infrequently used channel
<jgdx> also, if that fails, try disabling 80211n and retry
<jgdx> lastly, try googling "cfg80211-error wl_cfg80211 disconnect reason 3" and see what the Internet says
<matv2> jgdx I can do that :)
<matv2> jgdx Thanks so much for taking the time. I will certainly let you know if anything definite comes out of it. bye
<jgdx> davmor2_, hey, got time to help me flash x+o on m10?
<jgdx> matv2, np
<vigo> jgdx, hey! davmor2_ is off today but I think I can help you :)
<vigo> jgdx, just try to flash like this
<vigo> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/staging/frieza_arm64 --device=frieza_arm64 --revision 102 --recovery-image ~/Downloads/recovery/recovery-frieza.img --bootstrap
<vigo> oops mistake
<vigo> jgdx, ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/staging/ubuntu --device=frieza_arm64 --revision 102 --recovery-image ~/Downloads/recovery/recovery-frieza.img --bootstrap
<vigo> jgdx, build 102 is the last image working
<jgdx> vigo, will try that, thanks!
<vigo> from 103 on, it's broken :) we're working on it
<vigo> jgdx, yw =)
<sil2100> jgdx: we're in the middle of investigating why it's broken though
<sil2100> The new lxc xenial upload busted it
<jgdx> sil2100, good to know
<jgdx> vigo, getting "can't flash recovery image" right now. Haven't gotten that in other attempts
<vigo> jgdx, verify the path to recovery image is the right one for you
<vigo> and that you've got the recovery-frieza.img file
<jgdx> vigo, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23733231/
<vigo> jgdx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices all recovery images are here
<jgdx> i have that one
<vigo> jgdx, mmm it should work, it was in bootloader mode right?
<jgdx> fastboot, yeah
<vigo> jgdx, that also happened to me some times but eventually works, the command looks good
<jgdx> vigo, right, FAILED (remote: low power, need battery charging.)
<jgdx> :)
<vigo> jgdx, cool
<Exterminador> is there any way to automate the whole process? i'm using a mediatek phone. and i dont understand well the directives on the webpage in how to port to a new device
<Exterminador> well, i've been looking into the Devices page.
<Exterminador> Emulator (ARM) -> what does this exactly means?
<jgdx> vigo, okay, got it working :) Any trick to getting e.g. phablet-shell/adb/bileto to work?
<jgdx> have enabled dev mode
 * mterry testing latest unity8-session snap -- seems mostly fine, except for snap launching still
<Exterminador> anyone available to help me porting Ubuntu Touch for a device? i'm completely newbie in this
<mterry> Exterminador: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/porting-new-device/  (this is all I know, I have never tried porting Touch)
<Exterminador> mterry: tks, i'll take a look at that
<vigo> jgdx, :) great
<jgdx> vigo, those commands work for you?
<jgdx> seeing ???????????? no permissions from adb devices
<vigo> jgdx, I got adb by flashing the recovery from fastboot
<jgdx> vigo, okay
<vigo> jgdx, fastboot flash recovery <path_to_recovery> iirc
<jgdx> yup, thanks
<Exterminador> jeez.. i wont even try to port.. this is too much for a newbie
<Exterminador> :/
<dobey> yeah, if you're not familiar with building android kernels and images already, it's quite a bit daunting
<Exterminador> indeed. i'd love to try ubuntu in my old phone.. but damnit.. those are complicated commands
<Exterminador> lol
<dobey> well hopefully porting should get a lot easier once we've got snap based builds working
<Exterminador> maybe i'd be able to do it in a few years
<Exterminador> LOL
<Dev^Null4> I am looking to put ubuntu touch on a Galaxy S5 it does not need to function as a phone. but I need it to run java and connect to wifi. I have yet to find any instructions for porting a new device can someone help me.
<dobey> see /topic
<dobey> but sounds like you don't really want an ubuntu phone image, but something else instead
<dobey> why do you need to "run java" exactly?
<Dev^Null4> we are looking for a smaller form factor then a tablet. to be used on a factory floor to run a java application. a phone (4.5 - 5") would be the right size.
<dobey> i don't know if any java implementations have support for running directly on mir, but...
<dobey> kgunn: ^^ this sounds like something the mir kiosk stuff would be best for?
 * kgunn reads
<kgunn> huh, cool
<kgunn> Dev^Null4: so if you are intrested....please check out https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/mir-snaps/
<kgunn> Dev^Null4: altho, sounds like you'd need an ubuntu-core port none the less....
<dobey> dragonboard or rpi + touchscreen seems like it would do there
<kgunn> or that
<dobey> and probably a lot cheaper than buying phones
<kgunn> true that
<kgunn> unless they already own all the phones
<dobey> well, cheaper than maintaining a port for a phone :)
<kgunn> yeah that's true
<kgunn> oh...caveat....rpi kernel still hosed for gfx atm
<dobey> plus phones have plenty of extra hardware that could leave open potential security holes
<kgunn> so dragonboard is immediately available....we're working with kernel team on the gfx stuff
<Dev^Null4> wish i would have known about this about 3 months ago I took a general ubuntu-desktop install threw open box on it and locked down what the user could do that way for another project.
<Dev^Null4> we can't / wont use rpi or similar due to the unrelability with version control. you never know what your going to get we went down that road before with catastrophic failure.
<Dev^Null4> you can buy cheap phones for like 50.00 or less each if they get damaged who cares. security holes is a good point. but since these are industrial devices they will never see an internet connection.
<dobey> cheap phones are cheap for good reason
<dobey> not sure whta you mean about version control with rpi
<Dev^Null4> we found veriations in the hardware between revs
<dobey> oh. seems like something i'd expect for a hardware product if the version bumped.
<dobey> internet connection wasn't exactly what i meant with security
<Dev^Null4> dobey the hardware variations were between rev's i would expect it when they released a new rev but not before.
<CoderEurope> Hiya ! anyone know where the road-map for the Ubuntu browser is at ?
<CoderEurope> !help
<ubot5`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CoderEurope> !paiteience
<CoderEurope> Anyone working/here today ?
<pmcgowan> CoderEurope, theres a large backlog, anything in particular you are interested in?
<kevjava> So, I'm trying to install Ubuntu touch on my Nexus 4, and I'm following all the instructions on https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<kevjava> Every time I do the flash, it pushes all the files over, the progress bar gets about 70% through, and it reboots into Android again.
<kevjava> Is there any way I could see more information as to what's going wrong with the boot process?
<dobey> what version of android do you have on the phone? do you have a weird recovery?
<kevjava> It's stock Android - sitting at 5.1.1.
<kevjava> I haven't rooted it or anything.
<kevjava> Whoa - I tried it a fifth time on a lark, and I got the setup screen. :)
<dobey> flash stock 4.4 on it, boot to android, then reboot to bootloader and try again with --bootstrap option
<dobey> oh
<kevjava> All I had to do was ask about it, I guess.
<kevjava> Thanks a lot for your help, dobey.  If I have any more issues, I'll try it from the stock 4.4.
<CoderEurope> pmcgowan: I was looking at the last post on this ubports post-forum : https://forums.ubports.com/topic/127/browser-won-t-run-on-nexus-5/24
<dobey> CoderEurope: i don't think there is really a "roadmap"
<pmcgowan> unfortunately no complete public version
<CoderEurope> theres no 'plans' for Ubuntu Browser ? dobey, pmcgowan ?
<dobey> i don't see how having a roadmap would really help there
<pmcgowan> btw from that post sounds like he used the devel channel which is never recommended
<dobey> the "plans" are fix bugs, improve convergence, add features.
<CoderEurope> I thought all Ubuntu projects are supposed to have a plan ?
<dobey> pmcgowan: that's not the devel channel
<dobey> having a plan and a TODO list is not the same as having a public roadmap
<CoderEurope> could we create one ? would it help users / coders ?
<dobey> i don't see how it would help with that thread on ubports forum
<CoderEurope> I am murming about Ubuntu the browser.
<pmcgowan> dobey, maybe I misunderstood  "I tested the devel_rc-proposed image"
<dobey> pmcgowan: devel_rc-proposed is rc-proposed but built with android 5 base, on ubports, at least for nexus 5
<CoderEurope> **murmering
<dobey> if the browser is "crashing" reliably and consistently there, then it's probably some bug; roadmaps don't tend to include arbitrary bugs
<CoderEurope> can you specifiy a bug ?
<ogra_> broken code
<dobey> the problem isn't a missing feature
<dobey> it's faulty code
<CoderEurope> dobey - I am looking for something to point 'them' in the right direction <Signposting (it's called)> ?
<dobey> whom?
<CoderEurope> the guys onblinkin' ubports.com
<popey> Step 1: file a bug. Attach logs from browser and / or upstart logs from ~/.cache/upstart
<dobey> well if it's actually a crash, then likely already filed
<popey> possibly
<popey> assuming they didn't disable apport
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1500117
<ogra_> to file a bug ... see the channel topic link "bug filing"
<ubot5`> Error: ubuntu bug 1500117 not found
<dobey> seems to have 103 instances reported today already
<popey> looks good
<CoderEurope> Cheers popey - That's what I shall tell them.
<popey> number 78 on errors.ubuntu.com
<popey> CoderEurope: looks like we already have a bug
<CoderEurope> errors.ubuntu.com ? Does that work for just 'users' ?
<dobey> not sure if that's what's happening here though
<popey> CoderEurope: define "work"?
<ogra_> CoderEurope, see the launchpad.net url that dobey posted above
<popey> CoderEurope: basically, get them to file a bug, if it's a duplicate, we'll mark it as such
<popey> ogra_: private bug
<ogra_> oops
<popey> so he wont be able to see it
<dobey> CoderEurope: no, i think it's limited to certain teams, as crashes may have private data in them
<CoderEurope> well can I find 'error 78' on that part of the ubuntu website ?
<ogra_> yeah,. i missed the red bar at the top
<CoderEurope> dobey, Oh gottcha.
<CoderEurope> so its private :(
<popey> CoderEurope: i just went to errors.ubuntu.com and looked for the bug number dobey filed
<popey> which is down at 78
<popey> that one is, but your friend can create a new public one if they wish
<dobey> oops
<dobey> i just realized that was for 16.04 crashes
<popey> thats not what errors says
<dobey> so maybe not the same as the issue on n5
<popey> maybe, maybe not, best for user to file a bug anyway
<dobey> well, the 103 instances today was on 16.04
<CoderEurope> popey - it only goes down to 79 on mine (when I log-in).
<popey> goes to 100 here
<CoderEurope> never been there - so sorry for bein' n00bish.
<popey> np
<popey> that crash has apparently happened 36 thousand times or so
<CoderEurope> https://archive.fo/8Skse
<popey> seems a recurring thing
<dobey> might be the typical qtmir not being able to connect to mir issue
<popey> yeah, it's an insta-crash
<popey> could be
<popey> someone reported it over xmas on G+, I asked for logs but they'd already wiped the device
<dobey> well first thing i would suggest is to check /var/crash to see if it's actually crashing
<dobey> and make sure error reporting is enabled
<dobey> and if it's not that, then check the log in ~/.cache/upstart/ for webbrowser-app
<popey> in fact the 16.04 crashes are on amd64
<popey> mostly
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> as i'd expect them to be
<popey> in fact precisely none are armhf
<dobey> the qtmir weirdness usually happens when unity8 session is installed and qtmir backend selection gets wonky between x and mir
<dobey> and the u8 snap is also built from 16.04
<dobey> i think it really only happens on the phone when one tries to just run "webbrowser-app" in terminal or such
<popey> \o/ food time
<popey> o/
<CoderEurope> Do you mean remmina at bug 79? https://imgur.com/a/5ZPxE
<ubot5`> bug 79 in Baz (deprecated) ""baz diff" interface differs from cvs/svn" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/79
<dobey> yeah, i really should eat
<dobey> CoderEurope: i doubt it
<dobey> CoderEurope: and i just managed to cause a bunch of confusion with my suggestion it might be that bug
<popey> yeah, file a bug :)
<dobey> CoderEurope: anyway, i suggest verifying if it's actually a crash or not, and checking the logs, and filing a new bug
<dobey> CoderEurope: but he meant 78 in that picture, not 79
<CoderEurope> oh cheers - webbrowser app bug 78 , right-oh
<ubot5`> bug 78 in Baz (deprecated) "When asking you to sign something; baz should tell you what" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78
<dobey> no, it's the 78th most reported crash. not a bug numbered 78
<dobey> and "reported" here means from automatic crash reporting
<CoderEurope> well that is the ranked 8th crash & IT is a web vbrowser bug.
<dobey> and almost all hits of it, are on x86 PCs
<CoderEurope> **78th
<dobey> yes, but the bug numer is not 78
<dobey> it's the link i pasted earlier to lp
<CoderEurope> yeah I get that.
<CoderEurope> It doesn'r exist : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1500117
<ubot5`> Error: ubuntu bug 1500117 not found
<CoderEurope> Anywauy I food new food like popey said , so  see-ya'll
<CoderEurope> **need new food ......
<JoeDoe> Hello, will ubuntu touch support gtk3 in future ? Thanks in advanced
<JoeDoe> Is there a way to create an C/C++ app without QML , only OpenGL ?
<dobey> you don't need to use qml; you could just create a QWindow that has a surface in it if you want
<dobey> and gtk3 has a mir back-end today. you would just need to build gtk3 with the support and include it in your app directly
<dobey> JoeDoe: someone built the qt3d teapot example for the phone and put it in the store, for example
<JoeDoe> OK thanks. does is mean that i have to use QT ?  Or can I use CodeLite/CodeBlocks for example to create the gtk3 app ?
<dobey> you can use whateveer you want to create an app (so long as whatever you're using support rendering to Mir); however, the further you deviate from the default sdk, the more complex/difficult it gets to build a working app
<dobey> anyway, i have to go now. good luck
<JoeDoe> Thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-04
<mariogrip> boiko: ping
<boiko> mariogrip: pong
<mariogrip> boiko: Hey, could you point me in the right direction, i'm trying to debug a problem with incoming calls not showing notification/ringing on Nexus 5 and Fairphone 2 ports.
<boiko> mariogrip: sure, are you familiar with dbus-monitor and its output?
<mariogrip> boiko: yes
<boiko> mariogrip: ok, so first thing we can check that ofono is actually receiving and notifying the calls
<boiko> mariogrip: dbus-monitor --system
<boiko> mariogrip: let me find here what to look for in the output, just a second
<mariogrip> got this: dest=(null destination) serial=673 path=/ril_0; interface=org.ofono.VoiceCallManager; member=CallAdded
<mariogrip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23736489/
<mariogrip> boiko: ^
<boiko> mariogrip: yep, so from ofono's point of view, all good
<boiko> mariogrip: are you able to make calls from the phone?
<mariogrip> boiko: yes
<mariogrip> boiko: and also too add, it shows missed calls when i hang up
<boiko> mariogrip: ok, so let's try now to collect some debug from dbus-monitor in the session bus
<boiko> mariogrip: I'm interested in org.freedesktop.Notifications particularly if a Notify() method is called
<mariogrip> boiko: no, nothing from org.freedesktop.Notifications http://paste.ubuntu.com/23736496/
<boiko> mariogrip: oh, that one seems to be running on the system bus
<boiko> mariogrip: is it?
<boiko> mariogrip: (guessing as I see ofono stuff in there)
<mariogrip> boiko: yes this was output of dbus-monitor --system yeah
<boiko> mariogrip: dbus-monitor --session
<boiko> mariogrip: ok, so the notification thing is on the session one, can you please run dbus-monitor --session?
<mariogrip> boiko: here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23736533/
<boiko> mariogrip: is telephony-service-approver running there?
<boiko> mariogrip: if not, can you try running it manually before receiving the call?
<mariogrip> boiko: no it was not running, will try that
<mariogrip> boiko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23736552/ with that running
<mariogrip> boiko: telephony-service-approver output this: USSDManager: Failed to connect signals
<boiko> mariogrip: only that in the output? and still no notifications?
<mariogrip> boiko: and Loading module: 'libubuntu_application_api_touch_mirclient.so.3.0.0', still no org.freedesktop.Notifications
<boiko> mariogrip: is mission-control-5 running?
<mariogrip> yes pidof /usr/lib/telepathy/mission-control-5: 10094 9964 9289 7540 2340
<mariogrip> boiko: ^
<boiko> mariogrip: all those instances running as the same user?
<mariogrip> boiko: jep all under phablet user
<boiko> mariogrip: that's curious, there should only be one of that running
<boiko> mariogrip: just as a test, can you kill them all and run mc-tool list ?
<mariogrip> boiko: that ouputs ofono/ofono/account0
<boiko> mariogrip: there is only one instance of mission-control-5 now, right?
<mariogrip> boiko: yes, but there is many of telephony-service-* and telepathy-ofono
<mariogrip> boiko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23736589/
<boiko> mariogrip: ugh, really?
<boiko> mariogrip: did you build telephony-service, etc locally?
<mariogrip> boiko: no, this is from system-server.ubuntu.com
<boiko> mariogrip: ok, just asking cause all those instances might have been caused by tests ran at build time
<boiko> mariogrip: so, you have multiple instances of telepathy-ofono too?
<mariogrip> boiko: yes, did a reboot, not i have one of each
<mariogrip> now*
<boiko> mariogrip: ok, can you run telephony-service-approver by hand now and get the output of dbus-monitor --session?
<mariogrip> boiko: what? now for some reason nothing comes out of dbus-monitor --session
<boiko> mariogrip: that's weird, maybe that explains the multiple instances of the telepathy components (a problem with the session bus setup)?
<mariogrip> boiko: yeah, found the problem, since im using adb with root i had to su my way into phablet and that messed with en dbus envs
<mariogrip> boiko: now ran this from the terminal app to make sure its correct: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23736678/
<boiko> mariogrip: ah ok
<mariogrip> boiko: but still no org.freedesktop.Notifications
<boiko> mariogrip: is telephony-service-approver running?
<mariogrip> boiko: yes
<boiko> mariogrip: running on the same env as the rest of telepathy
<mariogrip> boiko: yes that got started at boot so that should be correct
<boiko> mariogrip: for some reason mission-control-5 is not asking telephony-service-approver to dispatch the call
<boiko> mariogrip: that would be a AddDispatchOperation entry in the dbus-monitor logs
<boiko> mariogrip: let me remember how to get mission-control logs
<mariogrip> boiko:  MC_DEBUG=1 maybe?
<boiko> mariogrip: no, there is a dbus call to get the logs IIRC
<mariogrip> oh ok
<boiko> mariogrip: qdbus org.freedesktop.Telepathy.MissionControl5 /org/freedesktop/Telepathy/debug org.freedesktop.Telepathy.Debug.GetMessages
<boiko> mariogrip: you might need to install qdbus-qt5
<mariogrip> boiko: this is what i got out of that http://paste.ubuntu.com/23736752/
<mariogrip> boiko: "mcd", 5, "add_dispatch_operation_cb: AddDispatchOperation /org/freedesktop/Telepathy/DispatchOperation/do0 (0x17150a0) on approver /org/freedesktop/Telepathy/Client/TelephonyServiceApprover failed: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the
<mariogrip> reply timeout expired, or the network connection wa
<boiko> mariogrip: yep, that explains why you are not getting the dialog, telephony-service-approver is not replying, but it should have listed the call on dbus-monitor though
<boiko> mariogrip: I wonder if it might be an apparmor denial
<mariogrip> i can try disabling apparmor
<mariogrip> boiko: tried disabling apparmor, but now it does not even show missed calls after i hang up.
<mariogrip> boiko: can we continue tomorrow? i have to go to bed. Thanks you so much for your help so far :)
<boiko> mariogrip: good idea, it's getting late here too
<boiko> mariogrip: ok, ping me tomorrow so that we can continue
<mariogrip> boiko: Thanks :) I'll ping you tomorrow, see ya!
<boiko> see you!
<mariogrip> ogra_: do you know how i can set an apparmor profile to complain mode?
<mariogrip> aa-complain does not seem to work on ubuntu touch
<Taunka> hello!
<Taunka> Can someone tell me please if is there any live image for Ubuntu touch please?
<Taunka> Hi please?
<dobey> !devices | Taunka
<ubot5`> Taunka: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Taunka> Hi sir
<Taunka> I just want to put a live in my usb drive
<Taunka> to test it and see if I can install it
<Taunka> nothing more
<Taunka> Someone, please?
<k1l_> so you mean unity8 and mir on a pc?
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8Desktop
<Taunka> I don't know k1l_
<Taunka> I just have a 2in1 computer/tablet
<Taunka> And I hwant to see if I can use touch there
<Taunka> Very confusing
<Taunka> I always used ubuntu but this time is getting very hard
<Taunka> I can't find a live image!
<dobey> Taunka: there is no such live image
<dobey> Taunka: if you have a PC you just use the standard ubuntu ISO
<dobey> Taunka: if it's an android based tablet, it needs custom image built for the device
<Taunka> dobey: this laptop/tablet has android and windows 10
<Taunka> What do I do
<Taunka> Please
<dobey> i don't know. if you can boot an ISO from a USB, then grab the standard ubuntu ISO and write it to a USB and then boot that
<Taunka> yes I can
<Taunka> but that will be just Ubuntu
<Taunka> not touch
<dobey> they are the same thing. you just have to grab the 16.10 ISO and run the Unity8 session
<Taunka> I have to install Unitiy8 first with apt-get
<Taunka> then will ahve Unity8 session?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> it's going to be a little different from what is currently on actual phone/tablet images, but the overall experience is the same
<Taunka> ok very good help dobey thank you
<Taunka> will try
<Dev^Null4> hey all trying to flash a htc desire and I am getting the following message Device a11_ul not found on server what can I do..
<dobey> Dev^Null4: there's no port for that on the server
<mariogrip> boiko: ping
<boiko> mariogrip: pong
<mariogrip> boiko: Do you have time to debug some more?
<boiko> mariogrip: yep
<mariogrip> boiko: I tried setting mc5 in apparmor complain mode, but there is no different
<boiko> mariogrip: no denial messages in logs?
<mariogrip> boiko: no
<mariogrip> boiko: nothing at all
<boiko> mariogrip: now that's weird
<mariogrip> boiko: this is the only denial: apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/bin/media-hub-server"
<boiko> mariogrip: so, the only explanation would be that telephony-service-approver is stuck for some reason, can you gdb it, and print a backtrace a couple seconds before you place the call?
<mariogrip> boiko: and its really weird that this is an issue on both nexus 5 (this device have worked before) and fairphone 2
<mariogrip> boiko: will try that
<boiko> mariogrip: are you using rc-proposed?
<mariogrip> boiko: yes
<mariogrip> same happens on stable
<dobey> well no more weird that photo sharing was only not working on nexus 5 before
<mariogrip> dobey: yeah, but the telephone did get incoming calls right
<dobey> well, now that you have it running on android 5, those two things have swapped places :)
<mariogrip> dobey: but android should not have anything to do with it when ofono is working correctly....
<dobey> well android should have absolutely nothing to do with thumbnailer and photo sharing, either :)
<mariogrip> dobey: have you tried the 4.4 version recently? does that work?
<mariogrip> dobey: that i blame apparmor for
<dobey> no, i've been using cyanogenmod for a while now
<mariogrip> dobey: oh ok
<mariogrip> dobey: well cm is dead now :(
<dobey> well, the services are dead. but i think people still do ports, you just have to flash manually to upgrade
<mariogrip> its all http://lineageos.org/ now, CM wont even get updates at all so
<dobey> well, not like i got system updates frequently anyway
<dobey> and there's some stuff i needed to use which only works on android, and i didn't want to run stock "put all your stuff on google's servers" stuff
<mariogrip> yeah, we need more apps
<dobey> well, not just apps. but yeah
<dobey> need working and reliable system and hardware too
<mariogrip> system and hardware is getting there
<mariogrip> boiko: you talked about Notify() but who should be the sender for that? is that *-approver
<boiko> mariogrip: yep, it is the approver
<mariogrip> boiko: ok will try hooking up gdb
<dobey> hopefully we can get working snap based device images soon.
<boiko> mariogrip: I'll go for dinner, will be back in ~1 hour
<mariogrip> boiko: ack
<mariogrip> dobey: humm, seems like ubports is not going the snap way tho, we will probobly go our own way with some inspiration for sailfish. we will support snap apps.
<mariogrip> snap will be "too hard" at this point
<dobey> too hard?
<mariogrip> but at a later point we probobly will
<mariogrip> First we need to see who canonical does this with there devices before we deside, but looking at iot side it seems to be a mess with android
<mariogrip> and also if we go the mer/sailfish way we can work together with them on hardware enablement
<dobey> i'd expect there will be a kernel/android snap, core snap, u8 snap, and other snaps on top
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-05
<erik_01> hi
<erik_01> is ubuntu-touch for the bq m10 "lte" available ?
<erik_01> hello, someone here?
<erik_01> is the bq m10 lte known here?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-06
<kdskr> have i ubuntu to my samsung gakaxy s7 edge
<kdskr> ?
<black_pixel> hi
<duflu> Hi. I thought holding conversations in 4 channels at once wasn't enough so let's do five
<black_pixel> LOL
<black_pixel> weee 5 hours of using unity8 on the desktop
<black_pixel> new record
<mcphail> Has there been a decision made on whether snaps are coming to the e4.5? Presumably the kernel issues are insurmountable?
<DanChapman> mcphail: I think it's still early days on that decision, but i would have thought your assumptions on the kernel limitations are correct
<mcphail> DanChapman: thanks
<Saviq> Elleo, hey, I'm getting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23751762/ and transparent OSK, ideas?
<Saviq> the wizard didn't set something?
<Saviq> Elleo, huh, changing it to "en" via gsettings didn't help, now it's saying that en isn't enabled O.o
<Elleo> Saviq: what platform is that on? Desktop?
<Saviq> Elleo, frieza
<Saviq> arm64
<Saviq> xenial
<Elleo> ah, I haven't tried flashing a device with frieza's arm64 image yet, I had heard that the current image was pretty broken from people that had
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hey
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyone around ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, to early ? ogra_  ping
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyway
<SebthreeBQM10HD> just been reading omgubuntu about  how apparntly UBUNTU Touch is dead, well thats not what the blog post actsually says, but how certain people seem to interupt things in the comments
<Elleo> Saviq: I don't think the subview error is anything to worry about though, that's just due to us not using maliit's subview system for actually handling the plugin switching
<SebthreeBQM10HD> since wont have usual ota updats etc.  the transiting to new things etc :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> response to mailing list
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Elleo, dev or user ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> some people really dont get it it seems
<Saviq> SebthreeBQM10HD, check out the mailing list
<Saviq> the discussion's been going there for a few weeks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Saviq, yeah there was a mailing list post that got linked to explaining things nicely,  but this omgubuntu link.  I am just generally commenting
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I Know thing aren' dead, things are coming etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Saviq, makes sense to drop new features for the 15.04 base I guess though, since thats on the verge of being completly dropped a
<Saviq> yes, that's definitely part of the picture, maintaining click/15.04-based releases was a pain
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh actsually can the bq 4.5  ubuntu support the new snaps Ubuntu that is coming ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or are those phones going to get dropped
<Elleo> Saviq: one idea, maybe try disabling unity's keyboard supression by changing oskEnabled to true in OrientedShell.qml to see if there's anything on that xenial image presenting itself as a hardware keyboard and so preventing the OSK from displaying?
<Saviq> Elleo, it's not suppressed, things are actually moving around, it's just that it's transparent... the QSG errros say "expect rendering issues", maybe that's that?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Saviq, seems going by things I just read, its not so clear, if the BQ 4.5 will be able to support a new snappy ubuntu
<Elleo> Saviq: maybe, does that show up in the logs for any other apps?
<Saviq> Elleo, not that I've seen
<Saviq> SebthreeBQM10HD, we'd need vendor support to get there, need newer kernels, and those we're getting from the OEMs - couldn't say, really
<Elleo> Saviq: are you able to press keys on the invisible keyboard?
<Saviq> Elleo, good question, will try in a sec
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Saviq, you mean the phones would need some actsual later manufacture firmwire ?
<Saviq> SebthreeBQM10HD, well, newer kernel - we can update those on existing devices, but we'd need to get it from the OEM
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Saviq, BQ probably don't really care much about the 4.5 and EF HD now.  Meizu MX4 better hardware, but again if that were to be a issue phone. Meizu woudn't realy care about it now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Saviq, you mean their kernel, with their drivers etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ?
<Saviq> SebthreeBQM10HD, that's where we're getting the kernel and drivers from, yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Saviq, so for those devices to have support with Snap based Ubuntu,  the OEM's would have to provide kernel and drivers, oh ok
<Saviq> Elleo, no, no interaction with the keyboard
<ogra_> if it is an invisible keyboard you probably have to close your eyes to interact with it
<ogra_> :P
<Elleo> Saviq: maybe not just a rendering issue then; I'm wondering if it's possible that the surface is ending up behind everything else?
<Saviq> Elleo, unlikely, but not impossible - also one important data point is that it was fine until I completed the wizard... bootstrapped now so will let you know if that reproduces
<black_pixel> welp does anyone know if frieza_arm64/staging/r116 is bootable?
<Elleo> Saviq: interesting
<Saviq> black_pixel, bootable, yes, but that's about it...
<black_pixel> thanks Saviq :D then i'll wait for a new image
<Elleo> Saviq: it'd be good to know if you get those rendering error messages while it's working in the wizard too
<black_pixel> Saviq: what is in that image? it's just xenial+overlay and maybe unity8 snap? last time i looked it didn't seem like something you see in personal
<Saviq> black_pixel, no snap, not for a while still
<black_pixel> so it's just xenial+overlay :D
<black_pixel> Saviq:  ok thanks :D
<Saviq> yes, "traditional" still, we're working on a snap-based image
<black_pixel> nice :D
<Saviq> Elleo, same messages, OSK fine in wizard... and then after wizard ever touch makes it slide down O.o
<Saviq> might be somewhat related to the fact that orientation sensor is nowhere to be found...
<Saviq> jibel, has anything changed in device tarball and such? think it would be possible to go back to a working image and start upgrading packages one by one?
<Saviq> there seem to be just too many issues...
<Elleo> Saviq: okay, guess I'll try and get my m10 flashed to that image and see if I can figure anything out :/
<Saviq> Elleo, note device is frieza_arm64
<Elleo> Saviq: right
<Elleo> Saviq: does it need to be a specific image? I seem to remember someone mentioning that some of the more recent ones don't boot
<Saviq> Elleo, the newest one does boot, but there's *issues* - downgrade dbus* to the released version, that gets you most of the way towards a working thing
<Saviq> not sure yet why we got proposed enabled in there
<Elleo> okay, which channel?
<Saviq> Elleo, ubuntu-touch/ubuntu/staging
<Elleo> thanks
<Saviq> Elleo, found something in unity8.log
<Saviq> greyback, [2017-01-06:13:04:45.216] qtmir.surfaces: MirSurface[0x1f811190,"-"]::dropPendingBuffer() dropped=0 left=1 - failed to upate texture
<Saviq> ring a bell?
<Saviq> yeah that has to be it
<Saviq> happens every time maliit tries to draw
<greyback> Saviq: usually means the surface isn't made visible in the shell
<greyback> i.e. a MirSurfaceItem for it was not created, or set visible
<Saviq> that would be our bug then
<Elleo> Saviq: never seen that before
<Saviq> Elleo, ↑ we need some investigation on our side
<Elleo> Saviq: okay cool, I'll hold off on breaking my m10 then :P
<greyback> something funky going on alright
<greyback> is there a bug with a quick summary of how to repro?
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, flash frieza ;)
<Saviq> filing a bug in a mo
<Saviq> Elleo, just realized maliit-server.conf is only an upstart job in ubuntu-touch-session... shouldn't we have it in unity8-desktop-session, too?
<greyback> would be sensible
<greyback> Saviq: what channel has the xenial image?
<greyback> devel-prpposed?
<jibel> greyback, staging/ubuntu
<Elleo> Saviq: yeah, I'd have thought so
<Saviq> greyback, --device frieza_arm64
<Saviq> Elleo, TBH it shouldn't be in any -session at all, should it - should be shipped with the keyboard?
<Saviq> yay, reproduced OSK jumping jacks
<Saviq> on desktop
<greyback> Saviq: ack thanks, fetching image 116
<Elleo> Saviq: maybe, I'm not sure what the original reasoning was behind sticking it in the -session packages was, that predates me :)
<Saviq> yeah, there probably wasn't any, except for "it'll do, will fix that later"
<Elleo> heh
<Saviq> the definition of tech debt, really
<Saviq> greyback, note you'll need to downgrade dbus to the !proposed version to get *anywhere*
<greyback> ok
 * greyback goes for lunch while it flashes
<mterry> morphis_: hello!  I was interested in checking out how the pulseaudio snap works -- is there source somewhere?
<mterry> morphis_: I'm interested in relying on it for the unity8 snap
<mterry> morphis_: do I just need to add the slot "pulseaudio"?  (is that autoconnected for me?)
<Saviq> Elleo, it's the OSK that's dealing with the drag-down-to-dismiss gesture, right? I've managed to reproduce a jumping-jack-OSK on a zesty desktop (using http://paste.ubuntu.com/23752185/ to force it to show in the first place)
<Elleo> Saviq: yeah, it is; I don't get that behaviour on my xenial desktop though
<Elleo> Saviq: actually, could you expand on what you mean by jumping-jack OSK to make sure I'm understanding the issue right? Is it dismissing when you attempt to press a key?
<Saviq> Elleo, yes, and coming right back up
<Elleo> Saviq: and is the keyboard actually displaying or is it invisible like on the m10?
<Saviq> Elleo, displaying
<taiebot> With all the negativity of the mailing list i cannot still made up my mind if there will be a new phone with UT.  Is  it worth waiting for wmc ? My nexus 4 stopped charging and I ended up replacing battery and charging port but i feel they were not as good  as originals, so my UT device is near end of life. :'(
<taiebot> New charging port has made the notification led blue instead of green :P
<Saviq> Elleo, check out the two videos https://owncloud.sawicz.net/index.php/s/OK21qJqovYb5X0w
<morphis_> mterry: hey!
<morphis_> mterry: sounds great! however the pulseaudio snap currently doesn't support running pulseaudio in a user session but only in system wide mode
<morphis_> so I don't know how well this works with the unity8 session snap
<mterry> morphis_: yeah I was also curious about that  :)
 * mterry isn't familiar with system wide mode
<mterry> Just root can play sounds?
<morphis_> for IoT devices we don't have any other chance but for personal devices we should add support for that
<morphis_> mterry: right now, yes
<Saviq> Elleo, bug #1654563
<ubot5`> bug 1654563 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "OSK jumping up and down on click/touch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654563
<Elleo> Saviq: I'll setup a zesty vm and see if I can reproduce it there
<morphis_> mterry: but its a valid use case to support untiy8 as well we just didn't had a requirement for that yet
<morphis_> mterry: source is at https://code.launchpad.net/~snappy-hwe-team/snappy-hwe-snaps/+git/pulseaudio/+ref/master
<Saviq> Elleo, FWIW I saw the same on frieza@xenial...
<mterry> morphis_: how do I add one?  :P
<morphis_> mterry: you have access on https://trello.com/b/6xj9V2bb/system-enablement-backlog ?
<mterry> morphis_: I wish snaps had "Source:" metadata for open source ones  :)
<mterry> morphis_: yes
<morphis_> mterry: me too, we include the source link in the description of all our snaps
<morphis_> mterry: you should see it with $ snap info pulseaudio
<mterry> morphis_: ah very cool thanks
<Elleo> Saviq: odd, as I don't get it in unity8 on my xenial desktop system :/
<mterry> morphis_: I add to dartboard?
<morphis_> mterry: yes, just add it at the bottom
<morphis_> jhodapp: can you invite mterry to our stakeholder meeting?
<jhodapp> morphis_, sure
<morphis_> jhodapp: thanks
<jhodapp> np
<jhodapp> mterry, invited
<Saviq> greyback, bug #1654568 btw
<ubot5`> bug 1654568 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "OSK transparent - buffer not updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654568
<greyback> ta
<greyback> Saviq: how do I make the filesystem writable? phablet-config writable-image didn't work, nor has touch /userdata/.writable_image
<greyback> or should I just muck with mount?
<Saviq> greyback, mount -o remount,rw /
<greyback> yep alright
<black_pixel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1654578
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1654578 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "webbrowser-app - Network error 301 protocol "filesystem" is unknown" [Undecided,New]
<greyback> Saviq: have your tablet handy? I've got mine set up, and yes OSK surface appears "missing" on first boot. But if I open indicators (makes OSK go away), then close them, OSK re-appears and this time draws
<Saviq> greyback, nope, still blank
<greyback> hrmph
 * greyback reboots and tries again
<Saviq> greyback, but yeah it did show up at some point in a similar situation
<diddledan> I'm saddened by the ML of late. So much vitriole.
<mcphail> diddledan: I think there is inevitable frustration at this point. So near, yet so far
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-07
<navdeepsingh13>  Hi i am looking for a device for development. Any suggestions ??
<UBport-use|41699> Excuse me, I just posted a topic on UBports and asked for help:
<UBport-use|41699> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/135/failed-to-install-ubuntu-touch-on-nexus-5
<UBport-use|41699> Any suggestion will be appreciated!
<TronFourtyTwo> hi men!
<rhalff> any of you are using dual boot, what kind of method do you use?
<popey> its not well supported so most people don't
<rhalff> popey, ok thanks, will try to use multirom I guess.Ultimately I would just like to use something similar to grub, something I can maintain from ubuntu itself.
<mcphail> I think we'd all like a GRUB-like experience on ARM devices
<rhalff> I currently have the meizu pro 5 edition installed, any reason to run that instead of the normal versoin?
<rhalff> Nevermind I
<rhalff> will be dual booting in no time and could just switch, that, or brick my device :-)
<Shubhanshu> HELP
<Shubhanshu> EXIT
<predator8bit> hello!  I have some problems with user accounts, I got used to my phone forgetting my ubuntu one after every single update but now I can't even add it back, no matter how many times I tap the buttons in the accounts option it doesn't open a dialog to add any accounts, so I can't add a google one or evernote either
<predator8bit> I'm running it on the Bq Aquaris E5
<predator8bit> so is there no solution to something like this? can't I add the details manually to a config file? I don't care that it is stored in plain text
<user____> elo
<user____> is anyone here use phone with hardware keyboard?
<mimecar> tablet with hardware keyboard (BT)
<DavidWe> Hi, i've got a question regarding the ubuntu store. Is it possible to provide a app which is not developet in / with QT ? Because its possible to create for example an app with lazarus. ( http://kriscode.blogspot.de/2016/10/lazarus-development-for-ubuntu-phone.html )
<mcphail> DavidWe: you can use anything which has a Mir backend
<mcphail> DavidWe: my experience of cross-compiling Pascal was grim, though
<mcphail> And compiling on the phone or in qemu is painful
<DavidWe> But you can use BuildRoot for example.
<DavidWe> Btw is there a Tutorial to use a crosscompiler for GTK3 apps ?
<mcphail> I haven't used buildroot, but I never found a Pascal cross-compiler in the Ubuntu repos
<DavidWe> another question is, if the gtk3 app wants to use the touch keyboard, i have to install the maliit-inputcontext-gtk3 package. Is there a way to install this package via setup from ubuntu store ?
<mcphail> You need to bundle everything your app requires in the click package
<mcphail> There is no dependency system
<DavidWe> Ok,sounds good.
<TronFourtyTwo> hi
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-08
<shadow_hunter> hi!
<shadow_hunter> Anyone know how to install ubuntu touch generic in my mobile?
<shadow_hunter> Is an Alcatel One Touch pixi 3
